# Calling everyone who hasn't found their tritype.



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm ~80% sure of my tritype, but the wings of my second/third fixes are always up in the air, and beyond my core type there's always room for guesswork. Besides, I love a good questionnaire.


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.* 

5.) How do you express fear? 
*- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic. *
*○ Escapist.* 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
*○ Occupied.* 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
*○ Emotional. *
*○ Sensitive. *
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. *
*○ Introspective. *
*○ Self-Absorbed. *
*○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. *
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. *
○ Interpersonal. 
*○ Empowering. *
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring. *
*○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. *
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
*○ Habit-Bound.*
*○ Distractible. *
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
*○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. *
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn.* 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
*○ Contemplative. *
○ Private.
*○ Fearfully-Uncertain.*
*○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.*
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
*○ Insightful.*
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
*○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable.* 
*○ Driven. *
*○ Image-Conscious*. 
*○ Successful. *
*○ Paragon. *
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
*○ Competitive. *
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
*○ Motivating. *

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. *
○ Principled. 
*○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic.* 
*○ Ethical. *
*○ Punitive. *
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. *
○ Fixated. 
*○ Detail-Oriented. *
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
*○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.*
*○ Doubtful. *
*○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. *
*○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. *
*○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. *
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
*○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
*- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.*
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
*- True.*
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
*- False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
*- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
*- False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.*
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
*- True.*
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False. *

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
-* True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False. *

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. *
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.*
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important.*
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
*- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

* *






Rouskyrie said:


> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.
> 
> I have a questionnaire taken from the Enneagram Tritype Test I posted on Boombox that I would like those of you who are interested to fill out, if possible, please.
> 
> ...





Answers bolded. Thank you for this.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.* - I don't want to be unique per se but I my image is important to me and I want to different to people I don't like.
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.* - only from the very few I care about.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. * - Somewhat although not a main fear. More of a sometimes focus than a fear really.
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate.* Only in certain ways/situations leading to things I don't like.
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
*- Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. * - this one the most.
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.* - I do this one too by being critical of myself a lot especially

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. * 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

I don't know.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic. *
*○ Escapist. *
*○ Adventurous. *
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
*○ Futuristic. *
*○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
*○ Materialistic. *
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous.* 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic.* 
*○ Emotional. *
*○ Sensitive. *
*○ Refined. *
*○ Individualistic. *
*○ Introspective. *
*○ Self-Absorbed. *
*○ Temperamental. *
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.*
*○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. - only sometimes 
○ Low Self-Esteem. - sometimes 
*○ Shy. *
*○ Idealistic. *
*○ Complex. *
○ Self-Expressive. 
*○ Self-Indulgent. *
*○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. - can be very much 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Over-Adaptive. *
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. - no idea. maybe someone else wold be better to determine that.
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
*○ Self-Effacing.* 
*○ Receptive. *
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
*○ Complacent. *
○ Indomitable. 
*○ Conciliatory. *
*○ Submissive.* 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. *
○ Stubborn. 
*○ Self-Forgetful. *
○ Indecisive. - can be
*○ Conflict-Avoidant. * more often than not 
*○ Unclear.* - i guess?

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
*○ Isolated.*
*○ Contemplative. *
*○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
*○ Withholding.*
○ Cold. - can be
*○ Insightful.*
*○ Detached.*
*○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric. 
*○ Cynical.*
*○ Cerebral.*
*○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
*○ Hypersensitive.*
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. - can be
*○ Adaptable. *
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. *
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. - I don't know
*○ Vain. *
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. - i don't know
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused. - can be
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
*○ Critical. *
*○ Perfectionistic. *
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
*○ Principled. *
*○ Obsessive. *
*○ Purist. * - maybe
*○ Realistic. * - somewhat
*○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
*○ Detail-Oriented. *
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious. - to some people yes to some people no. 

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious. - depends 
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive. - not sure
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. - can be
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
*○ Mindful.*
*○ Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting. - depends. sometimes not sometimes too trusting
○ Ambivalent. - Can be. I don't know how to answer a lot of these.
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.* plus other answer althoguh not sure what.
- None of these. 

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. * - generally speaking... 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.* - don't most people
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.* - by someone a best friend/partner I guess. Don't mind too much though. Just enough and not being misunderstood is enough for me.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.* - with some fears i guess but not with others. I don't know.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.* - not usually.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.* - depends

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.* - i guess
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
*- None of these. *

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.*
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.* - sometimes yeah.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.* - I avoid feelings which are painful but i don't mind melancholy/sadness so much out of all the negative emotions.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.* 

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.* - just because I'd rather appear vulnerable than angry...

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.* - it is only an emotion but I don't relate to that personally 

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.* 

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False.* 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.* - sometimes but I don't actually do it as I don't know how.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. * - on occasion
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True. - not sure about less empty but I like becoming more knowledgable 
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.* - not sure exactly what that means/what context

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. * - maybe in certain situations/states
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.* - not particularly usually but can be

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
*- None of these. *

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
*- None of these. *

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others. - with someone I really like up to a point
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own. - with people I don't like but then i would just avoid
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.* - in general

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.* - never on purpose anyway


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.*
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
*- !!!!!!!!! Wanting to acquire what other people have. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fk*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
*- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded,* Domineering, Controlling,* Aggressive*.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant*, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
*- Unique,* *Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental,* People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- A*mbitious,Energetic*, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○* Optimistic. **
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
*○ Materialistic. *
○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. *
○* Insensitive. *
○ Exhibitionistic. 
*○ Assertive. *
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.*

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. *
○ Pessimistic. 
*○ Self-Centered. *
*○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. *
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
*○ Empathetic. *
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
*○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
*○ Distractible. *
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
*○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
*○ Inventive. *
○ Isolated.
*○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. *
*○ Self-Motivated.*
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
*○ Eccentric.*
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical. *
*○ Self-Sufficient.*
*○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented. *
○ Adaptable. 
*○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. *
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
*○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. *

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. *
*○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. *
*○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
*○ Disciplined. *
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. *
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
*○ Dedicated.*
○ Mindful.
*○ Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
*○ Worrying.*
*○ Perseverant.*
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True. 
*- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.*
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.*
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
*- True.
- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
*- False.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
*- False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.
- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
-* False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.
- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.
- False.
*
52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.
- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False. (well with recent events....)*

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False. *

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
*- False. *

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
*- None of these. 
*
65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
*- True.*
- False.




I know my tri-type but I'm interested in how I come off to others.... lol


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Still trying to find my 'third'(gut) type. I find it can be narrowed down to either 9w8 or 1w(Something)? Idk which?

Maybe its hard cause I'm not that much of a 'gut' person?


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh, thanks for this. I'm pretty sure about my fixes, but I always doubted my core type. 6w5 or 5w6.....


* *





1.) Select all of your fears. (haha, pretty fearful)
- *The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- *The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- *The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- *The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- *The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- *The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
- *The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- *The fear of being without support or guidance.*

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- *Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- *Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger? (I can't decide)
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- *Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.* 
- *Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame? (I can't decide)
- *Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.*
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- *Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 
*
5.) How do you express fear? (I can't decide)
- *Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment. --> often*
- *Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. --> sometimes*
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- *Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- *Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing.* 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- *Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
- *Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ *Exuberant. *
○ *Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ *Entertaining. *
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ *Enthusiastic. *
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ *Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Dominant.*
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ *Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ *Destructive. *
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ *Demonstrative.* 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic.* 
○ Emotional. 
○ *Sensitive*. 
○ *Refined. *
○ *Individualistic. *
○ *Introspective.* 
○ *Self-Absorbed. *
○ *Temperamental. *
○ *Pessimistic. *
○ *Self-Centered. *
○ *Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ *Low Self-Esteem. *
○ *Shy. *
○ *Idealistic. *
○ *Complex*. 
○ *Self-Expressive. *
○ *Self-Indulgent.* 
○ *Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering.
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○*Histrionic.*
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ *Demanding. *
○ *Empathetic.* 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ *Hysterical.* 
○ *Friendly.* 
○ *Approval-Seeking*. 
○ *Needy.*
○ *Kindhearted. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ *Resigning. *
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ *Receptive. *
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ *Conciliatory*. 
○ Submissive. 
○ *Passive-Aggressive. *
○ *Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ *Indecisive. *
○ *Conflict-Avoidant. *
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Alert. *
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated.*
○ *Contemplative. *
○ Private.
○ *Fearfully-Uncertain.*
○ *Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ *Insightful.*
○ Detached.
○* Observant.*
○ *Eccentric.*
○ Cynical.
○ *Cerebral.*
○ *Analytical.* 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive.*
○ *Intuitive.* 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ *Adaptable.* 
○ Driven. 
○ *Image-Conscious.* 
○ Successful. 
○ *Paragon. *
○ *Attention-Seeking. *
○ *Self-Deceptive. *
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ *Narcissistic.* 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing. *
○ *Critical. *
○ *Perfectionistic. *
○ *Controlling. *
○ *Self-Righteous. *
○ *Principled. *
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ *Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ *Rational. *
○ *Dogmatic.* 
○ *Responsible.* 
○ *Reformer*. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Security-Oriented.*
○ *Cautious.*
○ *Suspicious. *
○ *Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
○ *Cooperative.*
○ *Doubtful. *
○ Rigid.
○ *Dedicated.*
○ *Mindful.*
○ *Anxious.*
○ *Reliable.* 
○ *Committed.* 
○ *Defensive. *
○ Loyal.
○ *Trusting.*
○ *Ambivalent.* 
○ *Worrying.*
○ *Perseverant.*
○ *Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True.* 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- *My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- *My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.*
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational. (Depends on the person)
- True. (with parents, husband)
- False. (with other persons) 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- *True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- *Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- *Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- *That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- *The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- *Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- *False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- *True.*
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. (depends)
- True.
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find. (Idk)
- True.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. (sometimes)
- True.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". (Idk)
- True.
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *(I can relate)*
- *None of these. *

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- *False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- *False*.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
- *False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- *False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. (Idk)
- True.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- *True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- *True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger. (depends on the circumstances)
- True.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger. 
- *True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- *True.*
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
- *False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel. (IdK)
- True.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- *True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- *True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am. (Idk)
- True.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else. (Idk)
- True.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- *True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- *True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through *worry*/aggressive behavior.
- *True.* 
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- *True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world. (Idk)
- True.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- *Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.*
- *Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.*
- *Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal (Idk)
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- *My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- *Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too *willful*, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- *Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- *Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- *True.*
- False.


----------



## Clouds are singing (Sep 28, 2016)

I have a clue, but I'd gladly hear your opinion!

* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.* 
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.*
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. (sometimes)
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.* (mostly)

4.) How do you express shame?
*- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback*. (sometimes)
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. * (mostly)
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. * 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.* (somewhat)
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.* (a little maybe)
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic.* 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
*○ Bold. *
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident.
*○ Direct.*
○ Powerful.
*○ Willful*. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
*○ Insensitive. * (I can be, but I'm working on it)
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
*○ Emotional.* 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
*○ Self-Centered. * (at times)
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring. *
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
*○ Prideful. *
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
*○ Entitled.* 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. *
*○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
*○ Habit-Bound.*
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
*○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
*○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
*○ Contemplative. *
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
*○ Self-Motivated.*
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical.* 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious.* (to some extent)
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
*○ Attention-Seeking. * (to some extent)
○ Self-Deceptive. 
*○ Vain.* (at times)
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
*○ Critical. *
*○ Perfectionistic. *
*○ Controlling. * (at times)
*○ Self-Righteous. * (at times)
*○ Principled.* 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
*○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
*○ Dogmatic. * (at times)
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
*○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.*
*○ Doubtful. *
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
*○ Reliable. *
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.*
*○ Trusting.*
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
*○ Perseverant.*
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False.* 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.*
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
*- False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.* (I hope I do at least)
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
*- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. *
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True*.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
*- False.*

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.
*
38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False.* 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. *
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- *Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
*- None of these. *

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False.* 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wolf said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 

9w1 - 5w6 - 3w4. 

Your wing strengths:

Core type: 1 wing: 58%. 8 wing: 42%.
Second type: 6 wing: 54%. 4 wing: 46%.
Third type: 4 wing: 60%. 2 wing: 40%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 
> 9w1 - 5w6 - 3w4.
> 
> ...


That seems very likely, I've found similarities in your analysis and that of my own as well. 

It seems that I go back and forth between 5/6 and 4/3 at times but I still think you're on point.

What can you say as far as instinctual variants go?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Nuance said:


> 'twas long
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


My apologies for that. 

Based on your answers, your tritype is: 

9w8 - 4w5 - 5w4.

The strength of your wings:
Core type -> 8 wing: 52%. 1 wing: 48%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 66%. 3 wing: 34%.
Third type -> 4 wing: 64%. 6 wing: 36%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wolf said:


> That seems very likely, I've found similarities in your analysis and that of my own as well.
> 
> It seems that I go back and forth between 5/6 and 4/3 at times but I still think you're on point.
> 
> What can you say as far as instinctual variants go?


Thank you. For saying so and for commenting. 
My impression is that your instinctual variant stacking is Sx/Sp/So. I'm interested in hearing how that compares with your thoughts.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Thank you. For saying so and for commenting.
> My impression is that your instinctual variant stacking is Sx/Sp/So. I'm interested in hearing how that compares with your thoughts.


No problem. Also, thank you for going through the effort of processing all of the information. I've generally considered myself to be Sp > Sx, but at certain times the line between those does seem blurred. 

I guess what leads me to view myself in that manner is that most of the time I will prioritize what I want/need over that of others. I'm usually more concerned with my own wants and well-being than I am with doing things that I am told are important for me. I spend a lot of time alone and am rarely found in an environment that I dislike or am indifferent towards unless I have to be. 

Also, I'm not super big on things like constantly evaluating whether or not I'm super healthy in a physical or emotional sense, but these thoughts do cross my mind from time to time. I actually find that I tune out a lot of these "sp" needs in order to concentrate more on something, like for example I'd probably ignore my appetite or sleep deprivation in order to finish something else that I consider to be more important. Hm, I suppose that point does make a decent case for a Sx preference, I'm not really an expert though.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wolf said:


> No problem. Also, thank you for going through the effort of processing all of the information. I've generally considered myself to be Sp > Sx, but at certain times the line between those does seem blurred.
> 
> I guess what leads me to view myself in that manner is that most of the time I will prioritize what I want/need over that of others. I'm usually more concerned with my own wants and well-being than I am with doing things that I am told are important for me. I spend a lot of time alone and am rarely found in an environment that I dislike or am indifferent towards unless I have to be.
> 
> Also, I'm not super big on things like constantly evaluating whether or not I'm super healthy in a physical or emotional sense, but these thoughts do cross my mind from time to time. I actually find that I tune out a lot of these "sp" needs in order to concentrate more on something, like for example I'd probably ignore my appetite or sleep deprivation in order to finish something else that I consider to be more important. Hm, I suppose that point does make a decent case for an Sx preference, I'm not really an expert though.


Anything to help out. 

My primary reasoning for considering you as leading with Sx is that from your responses, I felt an assertive/intense, almost 8-ish energy that sounds alike what Sx is typically described as having. 

Perhaps I'm wrong, though. I'm not an expert, either. That's why I'm here, hoping that either I or someone will find an issue with my typing process so I can improve.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Anything to help out.
> 
> My primary reasoning for considering you as leading with Sx is that from your responses, I felt an assertive/intense, almost 8-ish energy that sounds alike what Sx is typically described as having.
> 
> Perhaps I'm wrong, though. I'm not an expert, either. That's why I'm here, hoping that either I or someone will find an issue with my typing process so I can improve.


I understand. 

I can definitely see where you're coming from and I will have to think more about what you observed.

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wolf said:


> I understand.
> 
> I can definitely see where you're coming from and I will have to think more about what you observed.
> 
> I really appreciate your help!


If you need anything else, feel free to message me and I'll see if I can help out more!


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

piscesfish said:


> I'm ~80% sure of my tritype, but the wings of my second/third fixes are always up in the air, and beyond my core type there's always room for guesswork. Besides, I love a good questionnaire.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
1w2 - 4w5 - 6w5. 

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 2 wing: 54%. 9 wing: 46%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 51%. 3 wing: 49%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 60%. 7 wing: 40%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

StrangeHours said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to thank me. Thank you for taking the time to answer the questionnaire. 

Based on your answers, your tritype is:
9w1 - 6w5 - 2w1. (You scored just higher for 2w1 than 4w5, though). 

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 1 wing: 52%. 8 wing: 48%. 
Second type -> 5 wing: 55%. 7 wing: 45%.
Third type -> 1 wing: 52%. 3 wing: 48%.

Thoughts?


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> My apologies for that.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 
> ...


No need for apologies. 

I had a fairly solid idea of my tri-type going into the test, I just wanted to see if your test would replicate my self-typing.

9w8 is my core type and dominant wing, though I didn't quite expect the 9 wings to be so balanced. I'm sold on 4 as my heart fix, but I eventually switched the dominant wing from 5 to 3. I'm still thinking my heart fix to be 4w3. Idk if you can elaborate on what made you choose the 5-wing, as it's only a wing (and not even the wing of my core type), but I'd appreciate the food for thought. And I believe you correctly typed my head fix, though it's hard for me to 100% sure of this fix because it's the least detectable in my personality.

Oh, and maybe thoughts on variant stacking. I know I'm sx-dom, but I'm unsure of the second instinct. I lean towards sp as my second instinct, though not with certainty.

Overall, a job well done.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Nuance said:


> No need for apologies.
> 
> I had a fairly solid idea of my tri-type going into the test, I just wanted to see if your test would replicate my self-typing.
> 
> ...


Certainly. 

Basically, my reasoning behind the five wing as opposed to the three wing is that your answers reflected more influence from 5 than 3. Other than that, you appear to possess the detached component of 5 in your four fix. The three influence is there, it's just not as pronounced. At least, in my opinion. I'm willing to admit that my perception could be wrong. 

I would say that your instinctual stacking based on my impression is Sx/Sp/So.

Thank you.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

sometimes said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
9w1 - 4w5 - 5w4.

As for your wing strength: 
Core type -> 1 wing: 70%. 8 wing: 30%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 63%. 3 wing: 37%.
Third type -> 4 wing: 70%. 6 wing: 30%.

Thoughts?


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 1w2 - 4w5 - 6w5.
> 
> As for your wing strengths:
> ...


Whoa, nice job! You basically reaffirmed my thinking that I'm definitely a 146, but the wings for the 4 and 6 fix are extremely uncertain.

If it's not too much trouble, would you mind explaining your thoughts for the 4 and 6 wing determinations? I feel like I identify with the descriptions of 4w5 and 6w7 more than their counterparts, but independent of their main types, I relate to 3 more than 5, and 5 more than 7.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 9w1 - 4w5 - 5w4.
> 
> As for your wing strength:
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to do this.

I think my core is 9w1 and I think I have 4 and 5 in my tritype just not sure of the wings of 4 and 5 or the order. Do you have any advice on why you thought 4 is higher than 5 and also how do you go about determining which wing for 4 when you already know I score high on 5 in general if that makes sense? As in how do you distinguish between scoring highly for 5 as a fix in itself to figuring out a 5 or 3 wing for the 4 fix? As I relate more to 5 than to 3 obviously but then I do relate to 3 as well (not enough to be a fix but still) although part of that may be the 9 integration line to 3. So it's difficult to tell. And the same thing for 5 and 4 wing.

Also, do you happen to have any idea on instinctual variant.


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

I'll give it a try. 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Excessive.
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Autonomous. 
○ Direct.
○ Willful. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive.
○ Assertive. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Friendly. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Stable. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Stubborn. 

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Self-Sufficient.

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven.
○ Deceitful. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure.
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Loyal.
○ Perseverant.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
none of the above

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
I don't understand the question. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
I don't know.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True. (I feel like this, but don't bother putting on an act because I know I won't keep it up.)

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
Huh?

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.

I swear... some of my answer changed themselves????
I'll go back and fix it now. Fixed 19, 34,35.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

acaciaforest said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's okay, I asked for people who haven't already found their tritype to reply, but I'd be more than happy to also give you my opinion.  

Based on your answers, your tritype is:
4w3 - 7w8 - 1w2.

As for their wing strengths: 
Core type -> 3 wing: 65%. 5 wing: 35%.
Second type -> 8 wing: 90%. 6 wing: 10%.
Third type -> 2 wing: 55%. 9 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

piscesfish said:


> Whoa, nice job! You basically reaffirmed my thinking that I'm definitely a 146, but the wings for the 4 and 6 fix are extremely uncertain.
> 
> If it's not too much trouble, would you mind explaining your thoughts for the 4 and 6 wing determinations? I feel like I identify with the descriptions of 4w5 and 6w7 more than their counterparts, but independent of their main types, I relate to 3 more than 5, and 5 more than 7.


Certainly. 

You know what? I'm so sorry, I've made a foolish mistake. I meant to say "7 wing: 70%. 5 wing: 30%."

Plain and simply: Your responses gave me the impression that your second strategy has almost no larger influence from 5 than 3. Therefore, 4w3 is essentially just as likely. 

As for your 6 fix: I don't see the detached quality of 5 impacting your 6 fix. 

My apologies, I'll try to give you a better explanation when I can explain my thoughts in a clearer manner.


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

*type*


* *






Rouskyrie said:


> *How do you express anger?
> *- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
> - Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
> 
> ...






The info is in the spoiler


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

sometimes said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do this.
> 
> I think my core is 9w1 and I think I have 4 and 5 in my tritype just not sure of the wings of 4 and 5 or the order. Do you have any advice on why you thought 4 is higher than 5 and also how do you go about determining which wing for 4 when you already know I score high on 5 in general if that makes sense? As in how do you distinguish between scoring highly for 5 as a fix in itself to figuring out a 5 or 3 wing for the 4 fix? As I relate more to 5 than to 3 obviously but then I do relate to 3 as well (not enough to be a fix but still) although part of that may be the 9 integration line to 3. So it's difficult to tell. And the same thing for 5 and 4 wing.
> 
> Also, do you happen to have any idea on instinctual variant.


You're quite welcome. 

Your response indicated slightly more influence from 4 than 5. 

In tritype, the order in which the types are placed is based on the order the strategies from the types are used. Simply put, it's the order in which a person feels, thinks and acts. In your case, it would be Acting -> Feeling -> Thinking. Just out of curiosity: How would you order how you act, feel and think? 

I determine/differentiate between scoring by wing and by fix by trying to determine how the given type affects the type in question. 

Take your core type as an example: 
9w8's are generally more comfortable with conflict and the open expression of anger, whereas 9w1's are generally the opposite, with moralistic leanings as a differentiating component. 

I hope that makes sense. My apologies, I sometimes have difficulty wording my thoughts. 

As for instinctual variants, my impression was Sp/So/Sx, but I'd like your opinion on some descriptions of their effects on the types in question, if that's okay.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Rouskyrie said:


> You're quite welcome.
> 
> Your response indicated slightly more influence from 4 than 5.
> 
> In tritype, the order in which the types are placed is based on the order the strategies from the types are used. Simply put, it's the order in which a person feels, thinks and acts. In your case, it would be Acting -> Feeling -> Thinking. Just out of curiosity: How would you order how you act, feel and think?


It is helpful/interesting to think of it in that simple way. Superficially I might put 'act' last because I hold back and think about doing things (like daydreaming) and have trouble actually doing things. Probably quite a common problem for average/unhealthy 9. But then I guess it's not always as simple as that. I probably would have said I 'think' first. I feel a lot and sensitive but also suppress my feelings a lot and am not very good at knowing my feelings in the moment most of the time and can only analyse feelings from a distance. Also I'm an INTP which is probably why I'd say thinking and also I usually test as type 5. But I'm probably quite emotionally focussed just compared to other intp's based on a lot of my interests like the arts etc. i don't know.



> I determine/differentiate between scoring by wing and by fix by trying to determine how the given type affects the type in question.
> 
> Take your core type as an example:
> 9w8's are generally more comfortable with conflict and the open expression of anger, whereas 9w1's are generally the opposite, with moralistic leanings as a differentiating component.
> ...


that makes sense. you worded it well. So how did you think i seemed more like a 4w5 than 4w3. And yeah 9w1 over 9w8 was the only easy decision in typing myself really.



> As for instinctual variants, my impression was Sp/So/Sx, but I'd like your opinion on some descriptions of their effects on the types in question, if that's okay.


Sorry for all the questions hope you don't mind but why social second and sexual last? And yes sure do you mean you want to give me some descriptions to comment on or?


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> No need to thank me. Thank you for taking the time to answer the questionnaire.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 9w1 - 6w5 - 2w1. (You scored just higher for 2w1 than 4w5, though).
> ...


Are you saying 2w1 and 4w5 are close? Because after reading the descriptions, I tend to identify more with 9-6-4 than 9-6-2.

Thank you again.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

How do you express anger? 
- *Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.*
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

I also just keep anger to myself.
How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
-* Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. M*

I tend to apologize a lot.

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.
*Not sure, maybe the first two statements*



1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. Maybe)
- *The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
-* The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- *The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- The fear of loss and separation from others. (Loss)
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *Maybe*
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. (Maybe)
- The fear of being without support or guidance. (MAYBE)

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
-* Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
-* Conserving everything for yourself.*
-Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
-* Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- *Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself.  Mostly this one. I apologize a lot.

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.
First two comments probably.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing(maybe), Escapist, Passive Aggressive.
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative(can be), Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal. Can be
- Loyal Practical(maybe),  Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- MoralisticPerfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded(depends), Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist.
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. Depends
○ Futuristic.  About my future, yes.
○ Versatile. (I think so)
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. VERY MUCH
○ Experiential. (I guess so?)
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. (I don't think so but people have said I'm funny, I wouldn't equate it to being "entertaining" though).
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. Sometimes
○ Enthusiastic. If it's something I really like, such as a movie or book.
○ Excessive. (In what though?)
○ Occupied. ??? (Well I don't like being disturbed)
○ Materialistic. (Sometimes)
○ Pleasure-Seeking.(Depends?)

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. (Sometimes/I'd like to be)
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct. (When criticising)
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective.
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic.(I've noticed it since I was a kid) 
○ Emotional. (Not sure if this means you feel a lot or if you put on a show).
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. (Occasionally)
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. People have said I am. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. (Isn't everyone sometimes?)
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. (In art and stuff)
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. (Don't know about empowering but I like to give advice and be optimistic towards my friends)
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. (Can be. But it's not my goal to be this way or anything. Kind of feel bad sometimes)
○ Nurturing. (Occasionally)
○ Histrionic. (Well no... But I I always get cut off in conversation and if I can't have my say/share my ideas I get upset, this is probably different from this though)=
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. (Genuinely? Occasionally. I'm lazy...)
○ Supportive. I try my best to be.. 
○ Prideful. ( Occasionally)
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless (sometimes).
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. (Hmmm.. Depends)
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy. (Sometimes..)
○ Kindhearted. ((Perhaps?)

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. (As in giving up? Yep).
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound. (No I'm don't take/Not addicted to any substances)
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. (I guess so, I'm pretty indecisive)
○ Self-Effacing. (Occasionally)
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. (Agree to disagree. Not all the time though)
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. (Rarely)
○ Indomitable. (I'd hope so. Perhaps)
○ Conciliatory. (If I understand the definition of this word properly, then yes, generally).
○ Submissive. (Depends. But I don't like being controlled or anything).
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. (Depends?)
○ Self-Forgetful. (Can be deliberate)
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear. In a few ways haha!

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private. (Depends).
○ Fearfully-Uncertain. (???)
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.(Rarely. I don't like being told what to do).
○ Withholding. (Can be?)
○ Cold. (More like overwhelmed and "I've had enough of this shit.")
○ Insightful. (Ehh? I don't know)
○ Detached. (Can be. Related to the above statement about being overwhelmed).
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric. (Apparently)
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.(Sometimes. If you want to know apparently myleft/right brain usage is 50/50. Three family members are T's one is F (besides myself). Currently live with two T types and one F type).
○ Analytical. (Maybe?)
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. Sometimes
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious.  (Was hard to choose the third one)
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. (Can be occasionally)
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious.  (But I have like, zero motivation)=
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. (Others)

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. Sometimes
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. (Maybe?)
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. (Can be)
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. (Isn't this the same as obsessive...?)
○ Detail-Oriented. (Yeah in drawing, lol)
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented. (Not my goal, but I'd like to stay safe)
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy. (I guess so)
○ Evasive. (Depends?)
○ Cooperative. (Depends.......)
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid. (With some things).
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.(Occasionally. Of the environment. Not so much interpersonal).
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. (Sometimes)
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal. (With some things)
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. (Generally)
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- my self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True. I can be rude/get angry easily
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- False. Physical mostly, mentally, no.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe. This one? I guess. But I'm not as private as other INFPs.
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True. I'm constantly misunderstood, ever since I was little.. lol....
- False. 

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated. ??? Maybe.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.
Errrrm.. I don't know? A mix of these?

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- False.  Meh 40/60?

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- False. Depends what "anything" means here.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- False.
Hmmm.. 30% of the time? Maybe? Lol
27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True. (In both ways! Haha)
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- False. Occasionally I don't like what I find.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
- False. Occasionally

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True. True I guess. But I don't think I'm valued by people I want to be valued by.
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account. (This one maybe)
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

Not really sure though.
32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- False.

I dunno. Weird question. Arguing/trying to reason with people (especially if they're narrow minded/stubborn) is frustrating and exhausting.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- False.

Sometimes 50/50

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- False. (They think they do lol. But it's inside).



37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
- False. No?

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- False.

I honestly don't know. Depends what rules they are.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True. (In an obvious way)
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- False.


?? What, I don't think about this. So, no?

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- False.

Meh.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- False.
Sometimes

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True. Yeah...
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True. Mmm I guess so.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- False. Eh... 50/50

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True. Mm yeah... Sometimes
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- False. Nnnnnnnoooo? 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- False. Uhh.... Rarely?

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
- False.

Dunno.


51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True. (In what way? Hmmm sometimes, maybe).
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
- False. 

50/50

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- False.  Occasionally

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
- False. 

I don't care

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- False. I don'tlike to be seen as dumb! Hah...

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
- False.
.Not sure


59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True.  YES! Or creepy too.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True. I suppose..
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
- False.
50/50

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony. Well this actually, but I was thinking of something different while reading the question.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. <<<<<<

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful. (Rarely)
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. <<<<<

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. <<

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and >>critical.<<
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. <<

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
->>> Try to balance the needs of others with my own.<<<

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
- False.
50/50

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
->> False. <<

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
->> True.<<
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
->> False.<< 

I think I answered these as accurately as I could. Probably 98-99%.True.
Sorry about any grammatical/spelling errors, I kept getting interrupted and I was getting tired and bored. Haha.*


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I have an idea of my tritype but I'd still be interested in filling out this questionnaire seeing your input (if you're still doing that).

I'll bold all that applies to me. I'll italicize those that somewhat apply to me, and try to clarify.

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- *The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- *The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- *Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- *Constantly expressing anger.*
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

*I do all three. Internalized is probably what I display most.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.

*It's a mix between internalized and repressed. If I'm embarrassed, I try to play it cool and pretend like I'm not.*

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

*Internalized when around school friends, acquaintances, and people I do not know well. Externalized around my close family members.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. (I've italicized all traits that apply to me, and bolded sets of traits in which four or more words/phrases apply to me. Both how I perceive myself and what others in the past have said.)
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, _Controlling_, Aggressive.
- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- *Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, _Escapist_, _Passive Aggressive_. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious, Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, _Narcissistic_, Monomaniacal.
- *Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
- Moralistic, _Perfectionistic_, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, _Critical_, _Obsessive_.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, _Compulsive_, _Reluctant_, _Arrogant_.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist.* 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ *Compulsive.*
○ *Hasty.* 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ _Entertaining._ (Or so I've been told.)
○ Bold. 
○ *Spontaneous.* 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ *Occupied.* 
○ Materialistic. 
○ *Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ *Autonomous.* 
○ Self-Confident.
○ *Direct.*
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ _Dynamic._ (I've been described as this, at least.)
○ *Destructive.* 
○ *Insensitive.* 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ *Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic.* 
○ _Emotional._ (I mean, I can be, but I don't think of myself as an emotional person, and others don't either.)
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined.
○ *Individualistic.* 
○ *Introspective.* 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ *Temperamental.* 
○ *Pessimistic.* 
○ *Self-Centered.* 
○ *Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. 
○ *Negative Self-Image.* 
○ *Low Self-Esteem.* 
○ *Shy.* 
○ Idealistic. 
○ *Complex.* (I think?)
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ *Self-Indulgent.* 
○ *Fantasizing.* 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ *Demanding.* 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ *Resigning.* 
○ *Paradoxical.* 
○ *Habit-Bound.*
○ *Distractible.* 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ *Complacent.*
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ *Passive-Aggressive.* 
○ *Stubborn.* 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ *Indecisive.*
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated.*
○ *Contemplative.*
○ *Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ *Independent.*
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ _Cold._ (In real life.)
○ *Insightful.*
○ *Detached.*
○ *Observant.*
○ *Eccentric.*
○ *Cynical.*
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ *Attention-Seeking.*
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure.*
○ Self-Promoting.
○ *Narcissistic.*
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing.*
○ *Critical.*
○ *Perfectionistic.*
○ *Controlling.*
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ *Obsessive.*
○ Purist. 
○ *Realistic.*
○ Ethical. 
○ *Punitive.*
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ *Fixated.*
○ *Detail-Oriented.*
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ *Cautious.*
○ *Suspicious.*
○ Trustworthy.
○ *Evasive.*
○ Cooperative.
○ *Doubtful.*
○ *Rigid.*
○ _Dedicated._ (I’ve been told.)
○ *Mindful.*
○ *Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ *Defensive.*
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ *Ambivalent.*
○ *Worrying.*
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
- *False.*

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- *None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
- *False.*

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- *False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- *Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.
- *False.*

22.) I feel frustrated with
- *Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- *Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- *False.*

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- *False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- *True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
- *False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- *True.*
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False.*

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- *Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.*
- *Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent.*
- *Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.*
- None of these. 

Second option is most me.

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- *False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
- *False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- False.

*Sometimes. It’s about 50-50.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
- *False.*

Once in a while, but not often.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- *True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
- *False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- *True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- *False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
- *False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
- *False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- *True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- *True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False.*

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- *True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
- *False.*

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

I’d say it’s about 70-30. I let them out at home when I’m alone.

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- *False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- *True.*
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- *True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- *True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- *None of these.*

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- *Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- *None of these.*

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- *Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- *Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- _Too clingy, worried and self-important._ (Just worried.)
- *Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*
- *Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- *Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- *Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True.*
- False.

Around 30-70.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False.*

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- *False.*


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I believe I know my tri-type but as I've been challenged on it several times, I want to do this. The questions are also interesting.


*How do you express anger? 
*
1. Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 

2. Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

I do both, with the first one being more common.


*How do you express shame?
*1. Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

2. Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.

The first one is nearly constant. I sometimes do the second one with people I'm veeery close to
*
*

*How do you express fear? 
*
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.



1.) Select all of your fears. 
*
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*_- The fear of loss and separation from others.- __(_Kind of, but more because it would signify the whole "unloved/unwanted" thing. I'm not scared of literal, physical isolation) 
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
*_- The fear of being without support or guidance. _This was more so when I was an adolescent, but I have basically accepted that I can't fully rely on anyone to support or guide me. I have some resentment about it at times but it is more of a sadness than a fear or a longing.

*2) Choose your three worst tendencies. *
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
*- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.
*

*6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. *
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
*_- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. _I feel like this is a facade I use in very new situations but it does not last too long.
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
*- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
_- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant. _This without the "extroverted" part, though it does depend how you mean extroverted...


*7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Optimistic. 
*○ Escapist. 
*_○ Adventurous. _When not depressed.
○ Extrospective. 
○ _Compulsive_. In some ways, in other ways overly restricted. Like no middle ground. 
_○ Hasty._Same as above
*○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
*○ Exuberant. _In the right company_
*○ Curious. 
*○ Experiential. 
*○ Vivacious. *When not depressed.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
*○ Excessive. 
*○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
_○ Pleasure-Seeking._ More like... comfort-seeking, pain-reducing. I am not capable of experiencing too much pleasure, and when I do, I kind of shut it out. 

*8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. 
*○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
*○ Powerful. *In a manner of speaking. Heh
*○ Willful. 
*○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
*○ Destructive. 
*○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
*○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
*○ Strong. 
*○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

*9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
*
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. *
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. 
*○ *Introspective*. 
*○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
*_○ Romantic. _I would say more idealistic/sentimental
*○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ _Shy_. More like socially anxious and/or bored by social experiences...
*○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 
*
10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

*○ Expressive. *To some people
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
_○ Manipulative. _Kinda... not really... more like tactical to preserve self and make goals I know no one will help me with? lmao. I'm not malicious.
_○ Nurturing. _I have a tendency to try to help those in pain or discomfort, or try to help people problem-solve. But I'm definitely not "nurturing" or "hospitable" or a "warm & welcoming type" during like... any other time. 
*○ Histrionic. 
*_○ Caring. _More compassionate/empathetic than "caring"
○ Helpful. 
*○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
*○ Demanding. 
*○ Empathetic. 
*_○ Selfless._
_○ Entitled. _More in the past, in the form of resentment...
*○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. 
_○ Approval-Seeking._From specific people.
○ Needy.
*○ Kindhearted. 
*
11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

_○ Over-Adaptive._ On one hand, yes, but only initially. I get pretty neurotic pretty quickly if discomfort is prolonged
_○ Resigning. _When I'm feeling passive-aggressive, or particularly incompetent/self-loathing
*○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
*_○ Distractable. _Um. I have ADHD and I have trouble focusing if I'm not extremely immersed in something -- but once I AM immersed, you CANNOT sway me. 
_○ Easygoing._ I am conflict-averse and understanding of others' mistakes/human folly, but I can be kind of openly neurotic around those I'm comfortable with 
*○ Self-Effacing. 
*○ Receptive. 
_○ Agreeable. 
_○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ *Indomitable*. 
*○ Conciliatory. 
*_○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
_*○ Stubborn. 
*○ Self-Forgetful. 
*○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Alert. 
*○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
*_○ Cold.
_*○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
*○ *Observant*.
*○ Eccentric.
*○ *Cynical*.
○ *Cerebral*.
*○ Analytical. *
_○ Self-Sufficient.
_*○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 
*
13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
_○ Adaptable. 
_○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. 
*○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
_○ Attention-Seeking. 
_○ Self-Deceptive. 
_○ Vain. 
_○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
*○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
*○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
_○ Competitive. _Not openly... well, sometimes it'll show. Usually I keep it private.
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
*_○ Perfectionistic. _In my own way, about things I find personally important, but not in a traditional sense. I'll openly cut corners or turn in sub-par work if I don't find something meaningful.
*○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
*_○ Principled._Kinda more in theory than practice? Though there are some non-negotiables
*○ Obsessive. 
*○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
*○ Ethical. 
*○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
_○ Rational. _More like "logical". I differentiate.
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
_○ Anger-Rejecting. 
_*○ Serious.
*
15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

*○ Security-Oriented *Though sometimes weirdly reckless
*○ Cautious.
*○ Suspicious. 
○ _Trustworthy_. I am, when invested, but I also avoid investments/obligations if I'm not absolutely sure I want to/can do something
*○ Evasive.
*_○ Cooperative._I'll go along with shit I don't care about to get it over with, but I have a very hard time working with other people on things I do care about.
_○ Doubtful. _Skeptical and pessimistic? But I don't feel like it's a bad thing, or like it holds me back.○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
*○ Anxious.
*○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
*○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
*○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
*○ Perseverant.
*○ Concerned.
*
16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True. *I used to truly believe this, and it still resonates on an emotional/visceral level. But I'm logically kinda beyond that/find it childish and self-absorbed to think that way
*- False. *See above 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to

*- My self image of a successful, valuable person. *By my own standards - and ultimately to be lovable - My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
_- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world. Uh. This is important to me but it isn't really my sense of self? I also don't think I have a very harmonious view of the world, at all, BUT I do have strong ideals and a belief in the power of common humanity..._- None of these.

*18.) I am confrontational.
*- False. 

*19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- False.

*20.) My emotional guard is*
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

*21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True. I say I do
- False*. *But sometimes I wonder if that would bother me even more.

*22.) I feel frustrated with
*1 That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
_2 The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience._I don't know if "exciting" is the word so much as "meaningful"

*23.) To further avoid rejection, I
*1 Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
2 Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.
*24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*It's kind of hard to hide my more neurotic ones. But I more carefully guard my core fears, or even find myself in personal denial of them

*25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
*- False. But I really, really like to hear it. I just won't *consciously* degrade myself/grovel/submit to something I don't believe in, for it.
*
26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- False.

*27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.

*28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
*- False.

*29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.

*30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- False. 

*31.) When confronted with a problem, I*
2 Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficient. Not necessarily *EASILY*, but sometimes reflexively, depending on the kind of problem
1 Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 

*32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- *True. *I've been through phases like this and I still have a hard time with how much anger hurts and how unsafe it makes me feel (like I will be overpowered/attacked/humiliated)
- *False*. But I'm getting better about it and consciously make an effort to get better about this

*33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True*. *Who wouldn't?
- False.

*34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True. In a kind of twisted, self-absorbed way?
- False. Not by "superficial" things or by getting caught up in "action"

*35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*It really depends

*36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*It really depends

*37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*I don't know.

*38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- False.

*39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- False.

*40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- False.

*41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- False.

*42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
**- *False*. *wut?

*43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
*- False. But I feel like I inevitably do, anyway, for many reasons. I basically am a plague. 

*44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.
*
45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.

*46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.I try
- False. But it's basically like the air I breathe

*47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True. Specific others, not just anyone


*48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True. Painfully so, I take things way too personally, BUT I try not to let on


*49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.*- False*.* It's more like... I put up a facade to avoid rejection, more so than to earn approval? I feel empty if praised for something I don't feel I earned authentically

*50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
**
- False.*I feel like strangers will hurt/judge me less when I'm guarded/putting up a facade, but no one ever LIKES me more when I'm being that way. Those who like/love me tend to accept my more authentic self, whereas that same authentic self is hated by the majority (to my mind)*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True. 
*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.
*
53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. *But I don't feel like I really CAN prepare for it. I'm more focused on becoming stronger/smarter so that I can deal with things as they come.*

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.
*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True. *Sometimes*
- False. *But if I don't process eventually, I lose my shit*

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True. *I guess?! They're so entwined for me.*57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
**- True. *Very much so, on most levels -- but, somewhere inside me, it also triggers the reminder of that emptiness. I hope that makes sense. It's frustrating*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True. *I guess? I don't really know how to feel in control of my environment other than by isolating myself from others. I feel otherwise that my environment is *very* out of my control*


59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. When very afraid, usually if for the well-being of loved ones, if I think they are not taking things seriously when they should. Or when I feel misunderstood after multiple attempts to be understood
*
60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- False. 
*61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- True.
*
62.) I choose to adapt in order to*
1 Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
2 Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me. *
64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*1 My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can. I don't really help people very much but I try to be understanding and accepting. I am concerned with others' emotional needs, and can forget about the practical needs...
2 My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*


65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important. With my significant other, sometimes

- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn. Although I would argue this often happens when others demand more than I feel I can offer to begin with

*67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative*. Hugely this!

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to*
This is hard for me to understand

*69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.
*
70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.*
TOO COMPLICATED

*71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.
*
72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
*- False.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Curious to see my results. Thanks.


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- *The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- *The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- *The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- *The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- *The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
- *The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- *Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- *Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- *Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.* 
- *Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- *Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. *
- *Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- *Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- *Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- *Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing*, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.* *(I wouldn't say I'm necessarily easygoing)*
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- *Loyal, *Practical*, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, *Defensive*. (though not practical at all)*
- Moralistic, *Perfectionistic*, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, *Critical, Obsessive*.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ *Futuristic.* 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ *Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic.* 
○ *Emotional.* 
○ *Sensitive. *
○ *Refined.* 
○ *Individualistic.* 
○ *Introspective.* 
○ *Self-Absorbed.* 
○ Temperamental. 
○ *Pessimistic.* 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ *Socially Awkward.*
○ *Romantic.* 
○ *Negative Self-Image.* 
○ *Low Self-Esteem.* 
○ *Shy.* 
○ *Idealistic.* 
○ *Complex.* 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ *Self-Indulgent.* 
○ *Fantasizing.* 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ *Caring.* 
○ Helpful. 
○ *Supportive.* 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ *Friendly.* 
○ *Approval-Seeking.* 
○ Needy.
○ *Kindhearted.* 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Over-Adaptive.* 
○ *Resigning.* 
○ *Paradoxical.* 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ *Distractible.* 
○ Easygoing. 
○ *Self-Effacing.* 
○ *Receptive.* 
○ *Agreeable.* 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ *Conciliatory.* 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ *Stubborn.* 
○ *Self-Forgetful.* 
○ *Indecisive.* 
○ *Conflict-Avoidant.*
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Alert.* 
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated.*
○ *Contemplative.* 
○ *Private.*
○ *Fearfully-Uncertain.*
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ *Withholding.*
○ Cold.
○ *Insightful.*
○ *Detached.*
○ *Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
○ *Cynical.*
○ *Cerebral.*
○ *Analytical.* 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive.*
○ *Intuitive.* 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Success-Oriented.* 
○ *Adaptable.* 
○ *Driven.* 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure.* 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ *Ambitious.* 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing.* 
○ *Critical.* 
○ *Perfectionistic.* 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ *Principled.* 
○ *Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ *Rational.* 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ *Responsible.* 
○ Reformer. 
○ *Fixated.* 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ *Anger-Rejecting.* 
○ *Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ *Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
○ *Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ *Doubtful.* 
○ Rigid.
○ *Dedicated.*
○ *Mindful.*
○ *Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ *Loyal.*
○ Trusting.
○ *Ambivalent.* 
○ *Worrying.*
○ Perseverant.
○ *Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True.* 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- *None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
- *False.* 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- *False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- *Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- *Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- *Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- *False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- *True.*
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- *False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False.* 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- *Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.* 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- *False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
- *False.*

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
- *False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- *False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- *True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- *True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- *False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- *True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- *False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False.* 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- *False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- *True.* 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- *False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- *True.* (but only worry)
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- *False.* 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- *True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- *Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.*
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- *Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- *None of these.* 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- *Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- *None of these.* 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- *Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False.* 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- *False.*


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

* *




*How do you express anger? *
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger. (I just let it out. I don't even think about it, I just let it out and then get over it.)
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. (Nah, that's not me.)
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies. (I don't criticize myself really)

*How do you express shame?*
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback. (I don't think so.. but then I don't really feel shame at all. What do I need to feel shame about?)
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. (Probably this but I literally don't feel shame.)
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. (Could be this too.)

*How do you express fear? *
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment. (Uh, not really. Sometimes I do search things up and I LOVE buying things.)
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. (Nope, I'm not aware of any 'fear' so I don't react like that.)
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within. (I get bored easily and I HATE being bored so I always try to do fun activities and etc.)

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain. (Yes. I always need the ability to get stuff and pain is... painful XD)
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. (I don't want to literally look like a cardboard cut-out but I don't go out of my way to look 'different' all the time)
- The fear of being evil or corrupt. (Nope, don't like hypocrisy tho)
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others. (All I thought was 'like that would ever happen? Who could control me?' If anybody tried it, I'd resist immediately. Maybe I do have that fear and that's why I pay attention to politics.)
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others. (Nah, I'd hate to be friendless because your own company is boring, but I don't go out of my way to be liked.)
- The fear of loss and separation from others. (Well... Nah. I don't like losing things, but oh well )
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. (I have things I want to accomplish but even if I never get round to it, I'll never be worthless. I do sometimes look back and think I could've spent my time better, but I'm too optimistic to let that distract me from the present.)
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. (Who am I comparing myself to XD, Hell no!)
- The fear of being without support or guidance. (Never had it anyway! I can manage fine by myself.)

*2) Choose your three worst tendencies. *
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*
6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. *
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*
7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

*8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Dominant.
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

*9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
*
10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Kindhearted. 

*11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Stubborn. 

*12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Contemplative. 
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Intuitive. 

*13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Vain. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

*14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 

*15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Mindful.
○ Ambivalent. 

*16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.*
*- True.* (More lack my _lack_ of pain...)
- False. 

*17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to*
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

*18.) I am confrontational.*
*- True.*
- False. 
*
19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. *
*- True.*
- False.

*20.) My emotional guard is*
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*
*
21.) I wish to be truly understood.*
- True.
*- False.*

*22.) I feel frustrated with*
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
*- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

*23.) To further avoid rejection, I*
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

*24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.*
*- True.* (Must be based on my answers XD)
- False. 

*25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.*
- True.
*- False.*

*26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.*
- False.

*27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.*
- False.

*28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.*
- True.
*- False.
*
*29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. *
- True.
*- False.*
*
30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". *
- True.
*- False. *

*31.) When confronted with a problem, I*
*- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

All three basically

*32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. *
- True.
*- False.*

*33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.*
- False.
*
34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.*
- False.

*35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.*
*- True.*
- False.

*36.) Others notice my anger before I do. *
*- True.*
- False.

*37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.*
- False.

I only get 'angry' when somebody makes me. I'm irritable, but I never usually go full-blown anger because nobody usually makes me care enough XD

*38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.*
- False.

*39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. *
- True.
*- False.*

If we're playing Monopoly or something tho I do because it ruins the experience 
*
40.) I try to never show my anger.*
- True.
*- False.
*
*41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.*
- False.

Probably

*42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.*
- False.

*43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.*
- True.
*- False.*

*44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. *
- True.
*- False.*

*45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.*
- True.
*- False.*

*46.) I avoid the shame I feel.*
- True.
*- False.*

I don't know what I'm supposed to feel shame about tho XD

*47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.*
- True.
*- False.*

*48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.*
- False. 

But I don't mind losing either

*49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.*
- True.
*- False.*

*50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.*
- False.

*51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.*
- False.

Maybe. I've been thinking about this one but it's more complicated than 'I like screamo and nobody else does boohoo' or something else like that.
*
52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.*
- True.
*- False. 
*
*53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.*
- True. 
*- False. *
*
54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.*
- True.
*- False.*

*55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.*
- False. 

*56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.*
- False. 

*57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.*
- True.
*- False.*

*58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.*
- False.
*
59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. *
- False. 

*60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.*
- True.
*- False. *

*61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.*
- True.
*- False.*

*62.) I choose to adapt in order to*
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

*63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal*
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
*- None of these.* 

*64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is*
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
*- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.*
- None of these. 

*65.) I get into conflicts by being*
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

*66.) I get into conflicts by being*
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

*67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
*- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.*
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

*68.) In terms of needs, I tend to*
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

*69.) I am non-confrontational. *
- True.
*- False.*
*
70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.*
- True. 
*- False. *

*71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. *
- True.
*- False. *

*72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.*
- False.


Well... That got deeper than I thought it would XD I've always sat one the fence between type three and type two because I see myself in both types but I relate more to a 3w4 than a 3w2 so I'm always confused


----------



## lactosecat (May 29, 2011)

Rouskyrie said:


> That's okay, I asked for people who haven't already found their tritype to reply, but I'd be more than happy to also give you my opinion.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 4w3 - 7w8 - 1w2.
> ...


Woohoo!

I just want to say, despite me going against what you asked for, I really appreciate how you took the time to analyze my results  Thanks!! 
Anddddd you are very close! I am 4w3 7w8 8w9, which is probably why I scored so high on 8 :th_blush: I am social first and my core type has connections to types 1 and 2, so I am not surprised at all with my results. Even I notice that at times, my outwards behavior can be extremely 1w2-like.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Rouskyrie said:


> Certainly.
> 
> You know what? I'm so sorry, I've made a foolish mistake. I meant to say "7 wing: 70%. 5 wing: 30%."
> 
> ...


No problem at all! I'm glad that we both agree on the 6w7 fix 
I'd love to hear your explanation when you're able to!


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Sheriff Law said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:

9wb (wings balanced) - 5w6 - 4w5.

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 1 wing: 50%. 8 wing: 50%.
Second type -> 6 wing: 60%. 4 wing: 40%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 55%. 3 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

acaciaforest said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> I just want to say, despite me going against what you asked for, I really appreciate how you took the time to analyze my results  Thanks!!
> Anddddd you are very close! I am 4w3 7w8 8w9, which is probably why I scored so high on 8 :th_blush: I am social first and my core type has connections to types 1 and 2, so I am not surprised at all with my results. Even I notice that at times, my outwards behavior can be extremely 1w2-like.


You're quite welcome!  

Oh no, I had hoped it would be completely accurate. At least the first two were correct.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I haven't dealt much with enneagram so this should be interesting.


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.*
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
*- Constantly expressing anger.*
- Not taking action.

*3.) - 5.)

How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
When angry I’ll often give direct and scathing criticism with very personal character attacks woven in. I speak quickly and with very direct conclusions, often eager to jump to the most radical or vicious of them as the anger builds on itself. I feel the need to get up, pace, speak louder and more tensely, or be otherwise physical in a way that resembles an enraged tiger in a cage. Openly displaying anger is something I only do with someone I know very well or when a point has been reached to where simply ignoring or otherwise dealing with a problem is no longer an option.

*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.*
When not angry at anyone in particular, I tend to cut conversations very short and generally don’t want to interact with people much at all. When the problem is a person, usually I display this as simply ignoring them altogether or with very short responses that probably come off as impolite. I may refuse to aid when asked or actively may aim to undermine a person in other ways. This is usually my first way of acting, even if fleeting.

*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*
I’m usually not inclined to be angry at myself, only with internal circumstances like a lack of mental energy to do something I really want to do (such as writing). In that case it’s usually fatigue based and I’d rather be left alone.

*How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.*
I don’t remember the last time I felt ashamed. Someone like my mother might have said, “You should be ashamed”, but as I rejected her reasoning for that, I can’t say I felt it.

*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel.*
I can’t say I’ve ever felt the battle to avoid what I feel – if anything I pick my feelings apart to understand why I have them.

*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.*
I usually doubt anyone will sympathize with many things that I feel so I don’t share many of those things. I don’t really equate it with shame, however. I’m fine with defending how I am; I consider the problem to be with others, not with what I know and feel.

*How do you express fear?
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
I’m sure some people would call me paranoid; I just don’t consider most people very trustworthy and my experiences have justified this. I don’t share even the most basic information about my life online and don’t become attached with most real people.

*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown.*
I suppose constantly being armed and watchful of others out of suspicion of their actions might qualify here. We live in a society where someone can be carrying and aggressors and drunks walk the streets freely, where even the law enforcement may be a threat due to hidden bigotry; not being a willing victim seems reasonable to me.

*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*
Sometimes I distract myself from thoughts of our inevitable mortal deaths by playing video games or trying to turn it into something written, if that counts.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
*○ Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
*○ Futuristic. *
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
*○ Occupied. *
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
*○ Self-Confident.*
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
*○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
*○ Destructive.* 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
*○ Assertive. *
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
*○ Confrontational. *
*○ Strong. *
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic.
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. *
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
*○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex.* 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
*○ Prideful. *
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
*○ Paradoxical.* 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
*○ Stable.* 
○ Complacent. 
*○ Indomitable. *
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
*○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
*○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
*○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.*
○ Hypersensitive.
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented. *
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
*○ Vain. *
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
*○ Relentless.*
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
*○ Critical. *
*○ Perfectionistic.* 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
*○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. *
○ Ethical. 
*○ Punitive. *
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. *
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
*○ Dedicated.*
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
*○ Reliable. *
○ Committed. 
*○ Defensive. *
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
*○ Perseverant.*
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.
*- False.*

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.
*- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
*- False.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.* 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
*- False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
*- False.*

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
*- False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False.* 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. *
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
*- Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
*- None of these. *

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False.* 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

StaticPulse said:


> I'll give it a try.
> 
> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> - The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
7w8 - 3w4 - 9w8. 

As for their wing strengths:
Core type -> 8 wing: 75%. 6 wing: 25%.
Second type -> 4 wing: 60%. 2 wing: 40%.
Third type -> 8 wing: 66%. 1 wing: 34%. 

Thoughts?


----------



## StaticPulse (Nov 9, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 7w8 - 3w4 - 9w8.
> 
> As for their wing strengths:
> ...


I'm just picking up enneagram now. 7w8 sounds reasonable but I've got a lot more to learn before I can share an informed opinion. 

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

ExtremelyBored said:


> How do you express anger?
> - *Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
> - Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.*
> - Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.
> ...


*

My apologies if the length of the questionnaire was an inconvenience. Thank you for answering it. 

Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
4w5 - 9w1 - 6w7.

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 60%. 3 wing: 40%. 
Second type -> 1 wing: 55%. 8 wing: 45%.
Third type -> 7 wing: 67%. 5 wing: 33%.

Thoughts?*


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I have an idea of my tritype but I'd still be interested in filling out this questionnaire seeing your input (if you're still doing that).
> 
> I'll bold all that applies to me. I'll italicize those that somewhat apply to me, and try to clarify.
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
6w5 - 4w5 - 1w9.

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 74%. 7 wing: 26%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 60%. 3 wing: 40%.
Third type -> 9 wing: 55%. 2 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Quernus said:


> I believe I know my tri-type but as I've been challenged on it several times, I want to do this. The questions are also interesting.
> 
> 
> *How do you express anger?
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to answer the questions. I'm glad you thought the questions were interesting.

Based on your answers, your tritype is:
4w5 - 5w6 - 9w1. 

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 78%. 3 wing: 22%.
Second type -> 6 wing: 61%. 4 wing: 39%.
Third type -> 1 wing: 60%. 8 wing: 40%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

You somehow skip me  . I'm really curious... 


alyara said:


> Oh, thanks for this. I'm pretty sure about my fixes, but I always doubted my core type. 6w5 or 5w6.....
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Curious to see my results. Thanks.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Based on answers, your tritype is:
4w5 - 9w1 - 5w4. 

As for your wing strengths: 
Core type -> 5 wing: 64%. 3 wing: 36%.
Second type -> 1 wing: 75%. 8 wing: 25%. 
Third type -> 4 wing: 70%. 6 wing: 20%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

alyara said:


> You somehow skip me  . I'm really curious...


I sincerely apologize if I gave off the impression that I skipped you. I'll work on yours, right now.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

While I'm also curious to see what you'll say about my responses (I didn't add detail in many places where I was torn by true/false responses), I'm more curious about what system you're using. I assume you're comparing it to some source document or collection of keywords/phrases to get the percentages you provide, but the amount of time it takes between responses also suggests that it maybe isn't automated. Do you intend to share your method in the future?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

alyara said:


> Oh, thanks for this. I'm pretty sure about my fixes, but I always doubted my core type. 6w5 or 5w6.....
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
6w5 - 1w2 - 4w5.

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 55%. 7 wing: 45%.
Second type -> 2 wing: 70%. 9 wing: 30%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 70%. 3 wing: 30%.

Thoughts? 

My apologies again.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on answers, your tritype is:
> 4w5 - 9w1 - 5w4.
> 
> As for your wing strengths:
> ...


Wow, that is very accurate, if not completely on-point! I actually used to type as that exactly, but started to see 1w9 as a possibility for my gut-type. If you can elaborate on why you see 9 > 1, I'd appreciate it. I do see a lot of 9 in me, though, so I never ruled out 9w1 as my gut-fix. I also think the ordering is correct, too. Can you say something about why 495 over 459? I'm surprised you didn't see much 6 in me, because I thought I answered quite a few sixish answers, leaving 5w6 as a possible head-fix, but you're probably right on there. And do you have any thoughts on instincts, since I saw you answer that for some people too. Thanks!


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

sharlzkidarlz said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
7w8 - 8w7 - 3w4.

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 8 wing: 60%. 6 wing: 40%.
Second type -> 7 wing: 80%. 9 wing: 20%.
Third type -> 4 wing: 55%. 2 wing: 45%.

As for instinctual stacking: Sx/So/Sp, perhaps? 

Thoughts?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> My apologies if the length of the questionnaire was an inconvenience. Thank you for answering it.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 4w5 - 9w1 - 6w7.
> ...


Thank you so much For taking your time to do this.
No its not your fault, its just me, sorry if I was kind of rude.
Thanks for reading through my horribly sorted replies too. Sorry if it was a pain to look at, hahaha.
Must have been a little hard for you to figure out since I was unsure on a lot of replies.

Hmm, I don't have much thoughts at the moment, I've been typed as a 4w5 before and a 6w5, some people have said I was 7. Never been typed as 9. I'm just not sure which order they should go in xD. I think I'd personally have to reserve/put aside some time to research Ennegrams a little bit. I'll read a little bit about this though.
Can't really find anything for 496, it's all 469.. :/ Dang. Oh well. 
Again, thank you.


----------



## depths (Nov 12, 2016)

Thank you for doing this, I hope you can help.


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *This is because of my parents, I don't feel I have this fear outside of them.
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
-* Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
*- Constantly expressing anger.*
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
*- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. *
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
*- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
*- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.*
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic.* 
*○ Escapist.* 
○ Adventurous. 
*○ Extrospective. *
○ Compulsive. 
*○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. *
○ Vivacious.
*○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. *
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
*○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Dominant.*
○ Conning.
○ Autonomous. 
*○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
*○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. *
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. *
*○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.*

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. *
*○ Pessimistic. (Intrusive thoughts)
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy.* 
○ Idealistic. 
*○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. *
○ Interpersonal. 
*○ Empowering. *
○ Intrusive. 
*○ Manipulative. *
○ Nurturing.
*○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. *
○ Supportive. 
*○ Prideful. *
*○ Demanding. *
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. *
*○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 
*
11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
*○ Paradoxical. *100%
*○ Habit-Bound.*
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
*○ Self-Effacing. *
*○ Receptive. *
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
*○ Complacent. *
*○ Indomitable. *
*○ Conciliatory. *
*○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold. (when wronged)
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.*
*○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. *
*○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. *
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
*○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
*○ Competitive. (with myself)
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. *
○ Opportunistic. 
*○ Motivating. *

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous.* 
*○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. *
*○ Rational. *
*○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. *
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. *
*○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful. (I actively try, but can slip up in the pursuit of a goal)*
*○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
*○ Trusting.
*○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True.* 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.* 
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.* I want to help everyone because I believe everyone should be a good person who helps other people. Strong believer in the golden rule.. I should be honest to others so they can be honest to me as well as every one else.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.* I want to be valued but I won't degrade myself or personal beliefs for it.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.
*
29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
*- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. *
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
*- False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
*- True.*
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.* 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False?* I'm not sure if it's overly so.. I'm competitive with myself and I can be competitive if something disturbs me. (Ex: someone tries to steal something I have) 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.* Not that I want to, though
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.* I wouldn't say I pretend, it's just how others perceive me from the outside as opposed to who I really am.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True.* 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. *
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.*
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.* I think I want all of these things at different times, like a switch
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
*- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.*
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
*- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.* If something is threatening to take something from me, I can be competitive and boast. I don't think I'm insincere but it can be seen as insincere by others when I get turbulent/emotional but then try to quickly fix things right after.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.* Sometimes a switch flips and I suddenly stop caring
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
*- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
*- True.*
- False.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Rouskyrie said:


> Thank you for taking the time to answer the questions. I'm glad you thought the questions were interesting.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 4w5 - 5w6 - 9w1.
> ...


I suspect as much, too. Although -- I have never been sure about the wing to my five-fix, nor whether nine or five comes first. Some people like to tell me I seem to have a seven-fix and I really don't understand, so I've attributed it to having a strong nine-fix (similarity being they're both in the positive outlook triad), which has lead me to think my nine is possibly stronger than my five. Yet I also relate to five so strongly that I often test as a five, and it's what people often guess for me when first learning about enneagram (mostly people in real life, whereas the others I mentioned are generally online). That, however, could also be due my wing-5 being so extremely dominant over a wing-3.

I've also never doubted that (as far as gut fix is concerned), I have 9w1 over 9w8 (though I wish I had more of an 8 wing).

Thanks for posting this. These are intriguing questions in general, I want to ask them to people I know, just to see what they reply, regardless of enneagram stuff.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 6w5 - 1w2 - 4w5.
> 
> As for your wing strengths:
> ...



Thank you so much! You don`t need to apologize, I appreciate your offer to tritype us for free 

And the results of your analysis are consistent with my own observations (actually they are exactly the same). But I always doubted my core type. I know that my motivations are very 6ish and after reading many misidentification-posts, I would say that I'm more of a six than a five. BUT: I really identify with 5-descriptions (especially the 145-tritype descriptions). Maybe I have a very very strong five-wing or the combination of 6-1-4 seems outwardly pretty 5ish?

I'm curious to hear how you came to the conclusion, that I am a core 6 and not a core 5 (or a core 1 or 4). And I also would love to hear, what you think about my assumed instinctual stacking (sp/so/sx).... Does it sound right to you?

And again: thank you very much for your help and your effort. And I'm sorry for my english (it's my third lenguage  )


----------



## Malandro (Jul 17, 2014)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 7w8 - 8w7 - 3w4.
> 
> As for your wing strengths:
> ...


Blast! The same answer again &#55357;&#56834; Thanks so much for this!

I'm surprised at how high I scored on the six wing tho. My instinctual variants I always question too since I love just getting things but that's the seven experience &#55357;&#56834;

How did you determine 4 wing over 2 wing?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Before I thought it was 794 and before that 792 the problem is the 7. I like 7 things a lot but I am more worried about 5 fear and 5s goal.
*How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

Externalized and internalized I hardly become angry though. Though I have did passive aggressive too one time I gave the person I liked a book on magical romance because he even though we were close hadn't assumed I liked him even when I had asked him who he liked. 

also when my little brother says mean things to me I use marker and mark him with color. I have also throw cold tea at him in the sink.


*
*How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

All of them. Mostly repressed shame.

**How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*
*
repressed fear, internalized fear, and hoarding information.

I also have this thread.
*

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my...-4w3-so-sx-possibly-5w4-more-6-sx-so-4w5.html I can do the rest later if you like.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I'd appreciate any input.


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.* 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, (Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown.* 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self-Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious, Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
*○ Futuristic.* 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
*○ Introspective.* 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
*○ Pessimistic.* 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy.* 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing.* 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring.* 
○ Helpful. 
*○ Supportive.* 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
*○ Receptive.* 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
*○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
*○ Withholding.*
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
*○ Detached.
○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
*○ Paragon.* 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic.* 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible.* 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
*○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious.* 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
*○ Doubtful.* 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
*○ Committed.* 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
*○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False.* 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self-image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.*
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False.* 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficient. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.* 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
*- False.*

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False.* 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False.* 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True.* 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True.* 
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False.* 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these.* 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self-control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
*- None of these.* 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
*- None of these.* 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False.* 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False.* 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for posting this! And ha - I hope you don't mind me adding one to the pile. The only component of my tritype I don't _think_ I get is my head type, but I'd appreciate an analysis from outside in general nonetheless.


* *






*1.) Select all of your fears.*
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
_- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity._
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
_- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others._
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
_- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless._
_- The fear of being helpless and inadequate._
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

*2) Choose your three worst tendencies.*
_- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults._
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
_- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have._
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

*3.) How do you express anger?*
_- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger. (In personal/informal contexts.)
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. (In impersonal/formal contexts.)_
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

*4.) How do you express shame?*
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
_- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel._
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

*5.) How do you express fear?*
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
_- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within._
(I don't particularly seek to insulate or try to distract myself from fear or worry - I try to just follow their alerts and let the visceral feeling blow over before it can bubble.)

*6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you.*
_- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic._
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
_- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal._
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
_- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant._

*7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
• Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
• Extrospective. 
• Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
• Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
• Curious. 
• Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
• Bold. 
• Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
• Occupied. 
• Materialistic. 
• Pleasure-Seeking.

*8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
• Autonomous. 
• Self-Confident.
• Direct.
○ Powerful.
• Willful. 
• Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
• Assertive. 
• Protective. 
• Honest. 
• Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
• Strong. 
• Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

*9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
• Sensitive. 
• Refined. 
• Individualistic. 
• Introspective. 
• Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
• Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
• Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
• Self-Expressive. 
• Self-Indulgent. 
• Fantasizing. 

*10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
• Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
• Supportive. 
• Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
• Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

*11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
• Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
• Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
• Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

*12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
• Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
• Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
• Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
• Independent. 
• Self-Motivated.
• Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
• Detached.
• Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
• Cerebral.
• Analytical. 
• Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
• Intuitive. 

*13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
• Success-Oriented. 
• Adaptable. 
• Driven. 
• Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
• Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
• Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
• Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. (I feel weird checking or not checking this one either way - I've wondered if I can come off this way, but when I asked people I know on grounds that narcissism might run in part of my family, they told me I don't.)
• Competitive. 
• Career-Focused.
• Ambitious. 
• Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

*14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Self-Criticizing. 
• Critical. 
• Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
• Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
• Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
• Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
• Fixated. 
• Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

*15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
• Suspicious. 
• Trustworthy.
• Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
• Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
• Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
• Defensive. 
• Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
• Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

*16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.*
- True. 
_- False._

*17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to*
_- My self image of a successful, valuable person._
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

*18.) I am confrontational.*
_- True._ (Usually as a response rather than an active default approach.)
- False. 

*19.) I avoid suffering of any kind.* 
- True.
_- False._

*20.) My emotional guard is*
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
_- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side._

*21.) I wish to be truly understood.*
- True.
_- False._ (Probably not especially healthy, but the idea of someone knowing "too much" about me is uncomfortable and uncanny.)

*22.) I feel frustrated with*
_- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better._
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

*23.) To further avoid rejection, I*
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
_- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection._
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

*24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.*
- True.
_- False._

*25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.*
- True.
_- False._

*26.) I openly express my anger.*
- True.
_- False._ (I don't go crazy with it, but I don't bury it.)

*27.) I have something missing that I must find.*
- True.
_- False._ (I'm not pretending I'm already satisfied with life, but I have an idea of what I want enough that the wording of "missing something" feels inaccurate and weird.)

*28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.*
- True.
_- False._

*29.) I get angry at and criticize myself.*
- True.
_- False._

*30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others".*
- True.
_- False._ (It's not that I assume I _don't_, but that I figure it's better not to make fixed general estimates there either way.)

*31.) When confronted with a problem, I*
_- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account._
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

*32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can.*
- True.
_- False._

*33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.*
_- True._
- False.

*34.) I try to keep myself distracted.*
- True.
_- False._ (Unless I'm performing a task I can basically autopilot through, in which case, heck, yes, I'll try to keep myself entertained.)

*35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.*
- True.
_- False._

*36.) Others notice my anger before I do.*
- True.
_- False._

*37.) I refer to my anger as resentment.*
- True.
_- False._

*38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.*
_- True._
- False.

*39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules.*
- True.
_- False._

*40.) I try to never show my anger.*
- True.
_- False._

*41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.*
- True.
_- False._

*42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".*
_- True._ (Some ways of manifesting it are more graceful or productive than others, but recognizing angry can be very helpful, that in mind.)
- False.

*43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.*
- True.
_- False._

*44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued.* 
- True.
_- False._ (I do seek out feedback on things, but for so-to-speak performance optimization reasons; reception doesn't have much to do with my sense of value.)

*45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.*
- True.
_- False._

*46.) I avoid the shame I feel.*
_- True._
- False.

*47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.*
_- True._ (Tying back to the previous, lack of positive reception makes me feel restless more than it does hurt ar t all.)
- False.

*48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive.*
_- True._
- False. 

*49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.*
- True.
_- False._ (I do put on acts according to the particulars of social situations for convenience's sake, but when it comes to value I try to let work speak for itself.)

*50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.*
- True.
_- False._

*51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.*
- True.
_- False._

*52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.*
- True.
_- False._ (Self-indulgence, yes; the others, not so much.)

*53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.*
- True. 
_- False._ (Preparation's good, but I don't really view the world as terrifying.)

*54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.*
- True.
_- False._

*55.) I detach from my emotions.*
_- True._
- False. 

*56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.*
_- True._
- False. 

*57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.*
- True.
_- False._ (It's _fun_ for me, but it doesn't really fulfill me unless I can use it, even if "using it" has to translate into dropping factoids in conversation.)

*58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.*
_- True._
- False.

*59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.*
- True. 
_- False._

*60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.*
- True.
_- False._

*61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.*
- True.
_- False._

*62.) I choose to adapt in order to*
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
[/i]- None of these.[/i]

*63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal*
_- Autonomy; Perfection and self control._
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

*64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is*
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
_- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated._
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

*65.) I get into conflicts by being*
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
_- Too willful, defiant and confrontational._
- None of these. 

*66.) I get into conflicts by being*
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
_- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive._
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

*67.) I get into conflicts by being*
_- Too impatient, rigid and critical._
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

*68.) In terms of needs, I tend to*
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
_- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own._ (In a "first instinct" sense.)
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

*69.) I am non-confrontational.*
- True.
_- False._ (Though I try to avoid overt aggression and letting things escalate to full-blown fights.)

*70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.*
- True. 
_- False._

*71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive.*
- True.
_- False._

*72.) I express my anger to get what I want.*
- True.
_- False._


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

* *






Rouskyrie said:


> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.
> 
> I have a questionnaire taken from the Enneagram Tritype Test I posted on Boombox that I would like those of you who are interested to fill out, if possible, please.
> 
> ...


*

I tend to repress anger on most occasions.



Rouskyrie said:



How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.

Click to expand...

I also really really repress shame.



Rouskyrie said:



How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

Click to expand...

*Internalize fear to a T. 



Rouskyrie said:


> Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers).
> 
> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> *- The fear of deprivation and pain.
> ...





*

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

This was a very intriguing questionnaire. I have a certain tritype in mind, but I'm curious to see my results. 


* *






Rouskyrie said:


> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.
> 
> I have a questionnaire taken from the Enneagram Tritype Test I posted on Boombox that I would like those of you who are interested to fill out, if possible, please.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Wind said:


> I think there are more to add: I can feel internalized anger too. I think about a single thing that makes me angry... and then I'm cursing everyone in my head and complaining about anything. Lol.
> 
> I guess... both. I usually get angry with how people and the world works: I'm impatient with laziness, I get angry when I see situations where people are treated unfairly, or when some rules are stupid and unnecessary, when I see people doing things I consider immoral, when things go wrong.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Please choose one fear from each triad that you feel affects you the most and rank them from which most affects you to second most and third most.

Example:
"1.) The fear of deprivation and pain.
2.) The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.
3.) The fear of being evil or corrupt." 

Head triad:
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.
- The fear of deprivation and pain.

Heart triad:
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 

Body triad:
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.


----------



## Ratatoskr (Nov 16, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 5w6 - 2w1 - 1w9.
> (Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7; Heart triad - 2 > 4 > 3; Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8).
> 
> ...


1. Thanks ever so much for doing this for all of us. Hope you are finding the practice both fun and useful!

2. I read the descriptions for 5w6 and 6w5, and my gut tells me that quantitatively more of 6w5 sounds right, while qualitatively, the "Healthy individuals" paragraph of the 5w6 description on this site is accurate. I have the overthinker's doubt that I am "healthy". Then again, I am deeply committed to a job that requires a lot of idealism in the face of bad odds, and I grew up with a counselor and a doctor, then trained partly for law before jumping on the idealist train, so maybe that's why 6w5 sounds so familiar? One doesn't see oneself as clearly as one sees one's nearest and one's chosen role.

3. So low on 3? Odd. When I've done DIY tests, I usually get a sorta high 5 and some not far behind 3 and 6, then everything else in small doses. ...Oh whoa. I just read a more in-depth description of 1's and 3's. I think the short tests picked up on my workaholic tendencies and missed that I overwork because I'm deathly afraid of failing at my idealistic job!

4. Just out of curiosity - do you see more introverted or extroverted 9's?

5. I'm looking at that heart triad. Is that typical of protective people?

I'm sure there's more to unpack, but I'm going to read more of your conclusions for other people. Because patterns and puzzles and systems are so lovely. <--says the 5w6. But also because I have a pretty harsh head / heart and body split in my life, and I want to see what more balanced people look like. That's why I'm curious about triads.

Again, thanks! Much to think about.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> This was a very intriguing questionnaire. I have a certain tritype in mind, but I'm curious to see my results.
> 
> 
> * *


I'm glad you found the questionnaire to be intriguing. 

According to your answers, your tritype is:
4w5 - 5w4 - 1w9. 
(Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2; Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7; Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8). 

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 54%. 3 wing: 46%.
Second type -> 4 wing: 62%. 6 wing: 38%. 
Third type -> 9 wing: 70%. 2 wing: 30%. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Ratatoskr said:


> 1. Thanks ever so much for doing this for all of us. Hope you are finding the practice both fun and useful!
> 
> 2. I read the descriptions for 5w6 and 6w5, and my gut tells me that quantitatively more of 6w5 sounds right, while qualitatively, the "Healthy individuals" paragraph of the 5w6 description on this site is accurate. I have the overthinker's doubt that I am "healthy". Then again, I am deeply committed to a job that requires a lot of idealism in the face of bad odds, and I grew up with a counselor and a doctor, then trained partly for law before jumping on the idealist train, so maybe that's why 6w5 sounds so familiar? One doesn't see oneself as clearly as one sees one's nearest and one's chosen role.
> 
> ...


1.) No need to thank me. If you need anything else, feel free to message me and ask away. I certainly am! 

2.) I could be wrong, I'm always ready to admit that. 

3.) 3's influence on your 2 fix could be low, but I can see you have a good deal of influence from 3. After all, we're all influenced by each type to varying degrees. 

4.) More introverted nines. I know a few extroverted nines in real life, though. They're interesting people. 

5.) I'd say it depends on the person, but a 2 fix could indicate a person has a protective nature in some cases, I imagine.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> I'm glad you found the questionnaire to be intriguing.
> 
> According to your answers, your tritype is:
> 4w5 - 5w4 - 1w9.
> ...


It's almost entirely spot-on! My gut fix was always a bit hazy to pinpoint. I typed as each one except for 8w7 and 1w2. I'm currently a Triple Withdrawn, or 4w5-5w4-9w8. Thank you and I appreciate your input. Perhaps I should take a closer look at 1w9.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Scarlet Eyes said:


> It's almost entirely spot-on! My gut fix was always a bit hazy to pinpoint. I typed as each one except for 8w7 and 1w2. I'm currently a Triple Withdrawn, or 4w5-5w4-9w8. Thank you and I appreciate your input. Perhaps I should take a closer look at 1w9.


It's unfortunate that I wasn't completely correct, but I'm glad the first two were correct. 

No need to thank me. If you need anything else, feel free to ask.


----------



## Scarlet Eyes (May 15, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> It's unfortunate that I wasn't completely correct, but I'm glad the first two were correct.
> 
> No need to thank me. If you need anything else, feel free to ask.


I hope this isn't asking for too much, but were you able to discern an instinct stacking from this? Admittedly, determining my instincts is something I've been struggling in.


----------



## Ratatoskr (Nov 16, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> 2.) I could be wrong, I'm always ready to admit that.
> 
> 3.) 3's influence on your 2 fix could be low, but I can see you have a good deal of influence from 3. After all, we're all influenced by each type to varying degrees.
> 
> 4.) More introverted nines. I know a few extroverted nines in real life, though. They're interesting people.


2) Good on you, but I don't think you're wrong. The more I read and noodle, the more I suspect that 6w5 is what I expect of and interpret from myself, but 5w6 is how I actually respond to situations. There have been times when I reached out to a community for support, but 9/10 times I'm there to observe because I'm curious, and maybe sometimes I end up trying to offer support, but only after intellectualizing the problem. When I have a problem, either I diagnose and solve, learn more so I can diagnose and solve, or push out of my conscious sphere until some morning an intuition hits me, which I then dissect and reassemble. Also, I'm never "a member". I'm either passing through, consulting, or leading. That's not something I like about myself, but it's true. (Why I don't like it is something I need to think about!)

3. This system is much more complex than I thought at first. So let me take a different angle: What's a thing you would like to see more people take away from having wings of really differing vs. quite similar influence?

Leading to 6. Do you ever observe people suppressing one type or another, or is that not really a thing a person can do in this system, or is that outside your purview?

and 7. If someone refuses to see a certain type as part of their full personality, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Schmendricks (Apr 16, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 3w4 - 8w7 - 5w4.
> (Heart triad - 3 > 4 > 2; Body triad - 8 > 1 > 9; Head triad - 5 > 7 > 6).
> 
> ...


That looks about right to me! In assessments and the like, I test on 3 and 8 pretty much evenly, but I do identify more with 3w4 than with 8w7 (I wouldn't have assumed my wings lean toward 2 or 9 over the alternatives) based on personal reading; and I also tend to test similarly closely on 5 and 7 - which I was more hesitant to make a tie-breaking personal call on thanks to knowing that 5 and 7 are related by virtue of integration/disintegration. I'm also pretty sure I'm sx/sp/so, as an extra (esp. since it's post-survey-and-response) note.

Thanks a load for your time and response!


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Yo, just wanna say you're doing some awesome work here. I'm gonna hop on tomorrow and answer the questions, will be cool to hear from you.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Kito said:


> Yo, just wanna say you're doing some awesome work here. I'm gonna hop on tomorrow and answer the questions, will be cool to hear from you.


Thank you, I really appreciate you saying so. I look forward to reading over your answers.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

@Rouskyrie Thank you for doing this - the questionnaire seems like a really good one 


* *






*If you don't wish to fill out the entire thing, you can fill out just this*:

*How do you express anger? 
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

How do you express shame?
*- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. *
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
*- The fear of being without support or guidance.*

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
*- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.* 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
*○ Escapist.* 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. *
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. *
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. *
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. *
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing. 
*
10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring. *
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
*○ Empathetic. *
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
*○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. *
○ Easygoing. 
*○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
*○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. *
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
*○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.*
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
*○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
*○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
*○ Ambitious. *
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. *
○ Controlling. 
*○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. *
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
*○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. *
*○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.*
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True. *
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True. - Although it depends on the situation*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
*- False.*

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
*- False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
*- None of these. *

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
*- None of these. *

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
*- None of these. *

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

@Rouskyrie thanks for the questionnaire 

* *




How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
-* Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
-* Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- *Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- *The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- *The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- *The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- *Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- *Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- *Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- *Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- *Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- *Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
-* Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
-* Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Optimistic*. 
○ *Escapist*. 
○ *Adventurous*. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ *Futuristic*. 
○ *Versatile*. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious*. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ *Entertaining*. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ *Enthusiastic*. 
○ Excessive. 
○ *Occupied*. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ *Autonomous*. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ *Willful*. 
○ *Charismatic*. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ *Destructive*. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ *Protective*. 
○ *Honest*. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic* . 
○ *Emotional* . 
○ *Sensitive* . 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ *Introspective* . 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ *Temperamental* . 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ *Socially* *Awkward*. 
○ Romantic. 
○ *Negative Self-Image*. 
○ *Low Self-Esteem*. 
○ Shy. 
○ *Idealistic*. 
○ *Complex*. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ *Fantasizing*. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ *Nurturing*.
○ Histrionic. 
○ *Caring*. 
○ *Helpful*. 
○ *Supportive*. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ *Empathetic*. 
○ *Selfless*.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ *Friendly*. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Over-Adaptive*. 
○ Resigning. 
○ *Paradoxical*. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ *Easygoing*. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ *Receptive*. 
○ *Agreeable*. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ *Stubborn*. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ *Indecisive*. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ *Inventive*. 
○ Isolated.
○ *Contemplative*. 
○ *Private*.
○ *Fearfully-Uncertain*.
○ *Independent*. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ *Insightful*.
○ *Detached*.
○ *Observant*.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ *Analytical*. 
○ *Self-Sufficient*.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ *Adaptable*. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ *Opportunistic*. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ *Perfectionistic*. 
○ *Controlling*. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ *Principled*. 
○ *Obsessive*. 
○ Purist. 
○ *Realistic*. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ *Disciplined*. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ *Responsible*. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ *Cautious*.
○ *Suspicious*. 
○ *Trustworthy*.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ *Anxious*.
○ *Reliable*. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True*. 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- *None of these*.

18.) I am confrontational.
- *True*. (only when I feel that it's needed, I wont confront people unnecessarily)
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- *False*.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- *Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side*.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True*.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- *The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience*.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- *Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it*.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- *True*.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- *False*.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- *False*.(Apart from around about two or three very close people)

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True*.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False*.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True*.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False*. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- *None of these. *

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- *True*.
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True*.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True*.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True*.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- *False*.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True*.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- *True*.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- *True*.
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- *True*.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False*.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False*.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- *False*.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True*.
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True*.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- *False*.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- *False*.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False*. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- *False*.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True*.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True*.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True*.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
- *False*. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True*.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- *True*.
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True*.
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- *True*.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True*.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- *True*. 
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- *False*. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- *True*.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- *None of these*. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
-* None of these*. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- *My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- *Too willful, defiant and confrontational. (I think more being stubborn?)*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- *None of these.* 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- *Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- *Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.*
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True*.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False*. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
- *False*. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- *False*.


----------



## Amy (Jan 15, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> Hmm. Please choose one fear from each triad that you feel affects you the most and rank them from which most affects you to second most and third most.
> 
> Example:
> "1.) The fear of deprivation and pain.
> ...


---> The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others
---> The fear of deprivation and pain
I'm not sure about the body triad. It's either fear of being harmed or controlled by others or fear of loss and separation from others. Can you explain what do you mean with "harm" and "control", "loss" and "separation"? What kind of harm and control? With loss and separation, you mean death of loved ones or something similar?


----------



## orbit (Oct 19, 2012)

Gracias. That was interesting. 


* *




1.) Select all of your fears.*
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.*
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.**
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate.**
*- The fear of being without support or guidance.*

2) Choose your three worst tendencies.*
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
*- Constantly expressing anger.*
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.*
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

Sorry I do both. 

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel.**
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.*

Don't experience shame too much. 

5.) How do you express fear?*
*- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown.*
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you.*
*- Strong Willed,* Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical*, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, *Nihilistic.*
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, *Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.**
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing.*
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic.*
*○ Escapist.**
○ Adventurous.*
*○ Extrospective.**
○ Compulsive.*
*○ Hasty.**
○ Futuristic.*
○ Versatile.*
*○ Exuberant.**
*○ Curious.**
○ Experiential.*
*○ Vivacious.*
○ Entertaining.*
*○ Bold.**
○ Spontaneous.*
*○ Enthusiastic.**
○ Excessive.*
○ Occupied.*
○ Materialistic.*
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning.*
*○ Autonomous.**
*○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful.*
○ Charismatic.*
○ Dynamic.*
○ Destructive.*
○ Insensitive.*
○ Exhibitionistic.*
○ Assertive.*
○ Protective.*
○ Honest.*
○ Decisive.*
○ Confrontational.*
○ Strong.*
○ Demonstrative.*
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic.*
○ Emotional.*
○ Sensitive.*
○ Refined.*
○ Individualistic.*
○ Introspective.*
○ Self-Absorbed.*
○ Temperamental.*
○ Pessimistic.*
○ Self-Centered.*
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic.*
○ Negative Self-Image.*
○ Low Self-Esteem.*
○ Shy.*
○ Idealistic.*
○ Complex.*
○ Self-Expressive.*
○ Self-Indulgent.*
○ Fantasizing.*

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive.*
○ Interpersonal.*
○ Empowering.*
○ Intrusive.*
○ Manipulative.*
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic.*
○ Caring.*
○ Helpful.*
○ Supportive.*
○ Prideful.*
○ Demanding.*
○ Empathetic.*
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled.*
○ Hysterical.*
○ Friendly.*
○ Approval-Seeking.*
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted.*

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive.*
○ Resigning.*
○ Paradoxical.*
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible.*
○ Easygoing.*
○ Self-Effacing.*
○ Receptive.*
○ Agreeable.*
○ Stable.*
○ Complacent.*
○ Indomitable.*
○ Conciliatory.*
○ Submissive.*
○ Passive-Aggressive.*
○ Stubborn.*
○ Self-Forgetful.*
○ Indecisive.*
○ Conflict-Avoidant.*
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert.*
○ Inventive.*
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative.*
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent.*
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical.*
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive.*

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented.*
○ Adaptable.*
○ Driven.*
○ Image-Conscious.*
○ Successful.*
○ Paragon.*
○ Attention-Seeking.*
○ Self-Deceptive.*
○ Vain.*
○ Deceitful.*
○ Superficial.*
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure.*
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic.*
○ Competitive.*
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious.*
○ Opportunistic.*
○ Motivating.*

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing.*
○ Critical.*
○ Perfectionistic.*
○ Controlling.*
○ Self-Righteous.*
○ Principled.*
○ Obsessive.*
○ Purist.*
○ Realistic.*
○ Ethical.*
○ Punitive.*
○ Disciplined.*
○ Rational.*
○ Dogmatic.*
○ Responsible.*
○ Reformer.*
○ Fixated.*
○ Detail-Oriented.*
○ Anger-Rejecting.*
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious.*
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful.*
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable.*
○ Committed.*
○ Defensive.*
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent.*
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True.*
- False.*

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
- False.*

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind.*
- True.
- False.
I do try to avoid it though. 

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- False.*

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger.*
- True.
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself.*
- True.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others".*
- True.
- False.*

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent.*
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.*
- None of these.*

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can.*
- True.
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do.*
- True.
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment.*
- True.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules.*
- True.
- False.
 - Depends. 

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued.*
- True.
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive.*
- True.
- False.*

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- False.*

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True.*
- False.*

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- False.*

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
- False.*

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True.*
- False.*

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- False.*

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these.*

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control. Hesitantly. 
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these.*

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these.*

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these.*
^Helpful. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these.*

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these.*

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational.*
- True.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True.*
- False.*

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive.*
- True.
- False.*

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- False. *


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

I like your concept of this questionnaire. I'll answer your questions later, after I finish up as much of my assignment as I possibly can. Subscribing, so that I remember to come back sometime. I have a bad short-term memory. I can barely even remember what happened last night.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

*Answers*

@Rouskyrie Here's my answers. I'll put them as a spoiler to make your life easier:


* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 


2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
¬- Constantly expressing anger.


3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.


4.) How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within. ?? To be honest, I don’t focus on my fears, nor do they hold a grip on me or my life, although I know they exist somewhere in my psyche. 


6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Emotional. (Can be).
○ Refined. (like sugar )
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Romantic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing (sometimes, not really)

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Friendly. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Stable. 
○ Stubborn. 

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Relentless.
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Competitive. 
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Rational. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. (If I can and want to)
○ Fixated. (Depends)

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Trusting.


16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 


17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.


35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.


37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.


47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- Sometimes 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.


56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.


57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.


58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.


66.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.


69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True (sometimes).


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

@Rouskyrie, if you only have time to go through this, it would be awesome. Your help here is much appreciated!


* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
*- The fear of being without support or guidance*.


2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
*- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.*
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
*- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.*
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. *
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive*.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

^ not sure at all about that one.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
*○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. *
○ Futuristic. 
*○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
*○ Entertaining. *
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
*○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. *
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
*○ Dynamic. *
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. *
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
*○ Confrontational.* 
○ Strong. 
*○ Demonstrative. *
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
*○ Emotional. *
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
*○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. *
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. *
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
*○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. *
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
*○ Histrionic. *
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
*○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic.* 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
*○ Approval-Seeking.* 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
*○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. *
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
*○ Receptive. *
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear*.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. *
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
*○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.*
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
*○ Adaptable.* 
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. *
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
*○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. *
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
*○ Relentless.*
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. *
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
*○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. *
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
*○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. *
○ Trustworthy.
*○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. *
○ Rigid.
*○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
*○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.*
○ Trusting.
*○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.*
○ Perseverant.
*○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True; that is what I feel although I do realize it is a false assumption in my part.

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
*- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.*
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True, I can be like this about things of importance.

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe*.
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.


22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
*- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.


25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False; I might be willing to go pretty far, but not _anything_.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True; at times I do. Then perhaps there are times I do not. It really depends what I am angry about.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.


28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.


29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.


30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
*- None of these. *

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- Not sure, it's not something I'd pay attention to.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True (?)

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- Both tbh, with shame it is very complicated.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True (the part of deficience, I don't fully agree with the reasoning of being different)

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True (or they rarely feel very personal, usually this detachment is present).

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- I used to think this way. Nowadays I don't make that disctinction anymore.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.*
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
*- Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
*- None of these. *

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False, I don’t see it as much of a problem.

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True (so I've been told).

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True (I suppose that is behind it?).


----------



## heavydirtysoul (Jan 13, 2012)

Whoah, this one is huge but very-very interesting. Thank you, @*Rouskyrie* Alrighty now - I'll try to put it down.

*
 





How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.


*
* *





- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

*How do you express shame?*
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.* 

*How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.* 
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate.* 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
*- Constantly expressing anger.*
*-* *Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
*- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
*- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.*
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. *
*- Ambitious, Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
*○** Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ *Compulsive.* 
*○** Hasty.* 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○** Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
*○** Bold.* 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
*○** Occupied. *
*○** Materialistic.* 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
*○** Conning.* 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
*○** Direct.*
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
*○** Dynamic.* 
*○** Destructive.* 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○** Protective.* 
*○** Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
*○** Confrontational.* 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
*○** Aggressive.*

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
*○** Emotional.* 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
*○** Temperamental.* 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
*○** Low Self-Esteem. *
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
*○** Complex*. 
*○** Self-Expressive. *
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Expressive*. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ *Manipulative*. 
○ *Nurturing*.
○ Histrionic. 
○ *Caring*. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ *Demanding*. 
○ *Empathetic*. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ *Hysterical*. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ *Paradoxical*. 
○ *Habit-Bound*.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ *Receptive*. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ *Stubborn*. 
○ *Self-Forgetful.* 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ *Unclear*.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Alert*. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ *Contemplative*. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ *Self-Motivated*.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ *Insightful*.
○ Detached.
○ *Observant*.
○ Eccentric.
○ *Cynical*.
○ *Cerebral*.
○ *Analytical*. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive*.
○ *Intuitive*. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Success-Oriented*. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ *Driven*. 
○ *Image-Conscious*. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ *Deceitful*. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure*. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ *Competitive*. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ *Ambitious*. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing*. 
○ *Critical*. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ *Controlling*. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ *Principled*. 
○ *Obsessive*. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ *Responsible*. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ *Detail-Oriented*. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ *Cautious*.
○ *Suspicious*. 
○ *Trustworthy*.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ *Doubtful*. 
○ Rigid.
○ *Dedicated*.
○ *Mindful*.
○ *Anxious*.
○ *Reliable*. 
○ *Committed*. 
○ *Defensive*. 
○ *Loyal*.
○ Trusting.
○ *Ambivalent*. 
○ *Worrying*.
○ Perseverant.
○ *Concerned*.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True*. 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- *My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- *True*.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- *False*.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True*.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- *True*.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- *True*.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- *True*.
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True*.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False*.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True*.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False*. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- *False*.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True*.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- *False*.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True*.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- *False*.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True*.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False*.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- *False*.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
- *False*.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- *True*.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- *True*.
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- *True*.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True*.
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True*.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- *True*.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- *False*.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- *True*.
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- *False*.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True*.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
- *False*.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- *False*. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- *True*. 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True*.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- *False*. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True*.
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- *True*.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True*.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- *True*. 
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- *False*. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- *True*.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
*- Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important.*
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
- *False*.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False*. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
- *False*. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- *True*.
- False.


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

I have thoughts and ideas about my tritype, so I'm excited to read what you think about it. Whatever I put *bold* is what I feel/think/select.

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of *lacking a unique, significant identity*. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being *harmed* *(mentally, not physical)* or *controlled by others.*
- The fear of being *unloved *or *unwanted by others.*
- The fear of *loss *and *separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
*- Conserving everything for yourself. (I couldn't decide, so ignore this one if REALLY just three)*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things (mostly social) that might happen.*
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. *
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear?* (Not sure, I very rarely experience fear about things other than social fear. I then try to get as much information about the situation as possible and see if I have enough energy to fight my fear or if not)*
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, *Information*, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as *engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. *
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic. *
*○ Escapist. *
*○ Adventurous. (but just if I feel socially safe)*
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
*○ Spontaneous. (again, just if socially safe)*
*○ Enthusiastic. *
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
*○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. *(some say so, I don't think so though)*
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. *
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. *
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward. (I think I am, some say I'm not)*
*○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. *
*○ Shy. *
*○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. *
*○ Self-Expressive. (usually I'm too socially anxious about it, but If I feel safe I love to)*
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring. *
○ Helpful. 
*○ Supportive. *
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
*○ Empathetic. *
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
*○ Kindhearted. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Over-Adaptive. (at least on the outside at times, I've worked a lot on it though)*
○ Resigning. 
*○ Paradoxical. *
○ Habit-Bound.
*○ Distractible. *
*○ Easygoing. *
*○ Self-Effacing. *
*○ Receptive. *
*○ Agreeable. *
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
*○ Conciliatory. *
○ Submissive. 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. *
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
*○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
*○ Contemplative. *
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
*○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
*○ Hypersensitive.*
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. *
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
*○ Anger-Rejecting. *
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
*○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
*○ Anxious. (just socially)*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.*
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.*
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.*
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
*- False.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
*- False. (sometimes it needs to get out!)*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.
- False. (I usually switch between intense introspection and distracting myself. If I distract myself too much I will bottle up and explode and if I introspect too much I get depressed. Has happened multiple times before. Balance is key here.)*

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.
*
37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.
- False. (again, it changes)*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False. ("never" is a strong word, it's rare that I show my anger but sometimes I love to)*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False. *

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False. *

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
*- False. *

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.*
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.*
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
*- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Cool questionnaire. Thanks for posting it :]


* *




How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.* I'm downright scared of expressing my anger. And I try to quell any passive aggressiveness that I may be tempted to show. It's usually successful. I have college friends with whom I lived for four years so said they never saw me mad or annoyed in all four years.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies. Runner up. I don't usually have scenarios in my head where I'm mad at myself, but I do have high standards for my conduct, at least at work.

How do you express shame?
*- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.* I don't do any of these super often, but in my personal relationships and when working, I never think that I'm doing a good job unless people give me good feedback. And I feel super insecure when I get bad feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown.* 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within. This isn't really me all the time, but I'm at my happiest when I'm like this. I love being busy and distracted so that I don't have time to be alone with my thoughts. I'm not sure why I don't seek out being busy more often...

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.* Mostly the pain part. Hate it hate it hate.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.* I don't need to constantly be "needed" by others and can find it tiring, but I like being wanted and loved for sure.
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.* Similar vein to the above response. I like people.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. * Don't necessarily need to be the most successful person ever, but I don't want to accomplish nothing, and I like the idea of finding my niche and being valued in that niche.
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
*- The fear of being without support or guidance.* I go back and forth with the guidance part. For things I'm horrible at, yes I love it and feel lost without it. For things I'm decent/good at, I like it, but sometimes it can be suffocating. Support is always wonderful though and I do need it. I cope so much better with a support system.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.* Kind of this one... I don't showcase much, but I avoid talking about my flaws with most people.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. *
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Optimistic.* 
○ *Escapist.* 
○ Adventurous. 
○ *Extrospective.* 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ *Entertaining.* 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ *Occupied.* 
○ Materialistic. 
○* Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ *Sensitive.*
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ *Interpersonal.* 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ *Caring.* 
○ *Helpful.* 
○ *Supportive.* 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ *Friendly. *
○ *Approval-Seeking.* 
○ *Needy.*
○ *Kindhearted.* 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Over-Adaptive. *
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ *Habit-Bound.*
○ *Distractible.* 
○ Easygoing. 
○ *Self-Effacing. *
○ Receptive. 
○ *Agreeable. *
○ *Stable. *
○ *Complacent.* 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ *Submissive.* 
○ *Passive-Aggressive.* 
○ Stubborn. 
○ *Self-Forgetful.* 
○ *Indecisive.* 
○ *Conflict-Avoidant.* 
○ *Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ *Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Success-Oriented.* 
○ *Adaptable.* 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ *Successful.* 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ *Superficial.* 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure.* 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ *Career-Focused.*
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing.* 
○ Critical. 
○ *Perfectionistic. *
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ *Disciplined.* 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ *Responsible.* 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ *Detail-Oriented.* 
○ *Anger-Rejecting.* 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Security-Oriented.*
○ *Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
○ *Trustworthy.*
○ *Evasive.*
○ *Cooperative.*
○ *Doubtful. *
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ *Mindful.*
○ *Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ *Trusting.*
○ *Ambivalent.* 
○ *Worrying.*
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
- *False.* 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- *My association/loyalty to important people/groups.*
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
- *False.* 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- *True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- *Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.
- *False.*

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- *The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- *Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.*
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- *False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- *False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- *False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- *True.*
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
- *False.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- *True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- *None of these. *

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- *True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
- *False.*

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- *False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- *True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- *True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- *True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- *False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- *False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- *False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- *True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
- *False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- *False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- *True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- *False.* 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
- *False.* 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- *False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- *True.* Not aggressive behavior ever, though. Worry, yes.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- *True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- *True.* Myself, kind of. The outside world, kind of. People, mostly. 
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- *Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- *Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- *My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.*
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- *None of these.* I keep out of conflicts 99% of the time.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- *None of these.* I keep out of conflicts

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- *None of these.* I keep out of conflicts

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- *Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
-* True.* 
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True.* Kind of, but most people don't really notice it much and I try not to act out.
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- *False.*




And thanks for the analysis. :]


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

Rouskyrie said:


> No need to thank me. Thank you.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 5w4 - 9w1 - 4w5.
> ...


This does seem right - it's what I've been typing as so far  Thank you again for going through this!


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
*○ Escapist. *
*○ Adventurous. *
○ Extrospective. 
*○ Compulsive.* 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
*○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
*○ Bold. *
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
*○ Occupied. *
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous.* 
*○ Self-Confident.*
*○ Direct.*
○ Powerful.
*○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
*○ Insensitive. *
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
*○ Decisive. *
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
*○ Demonstrative.* 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
*○ Refined. *
*○ Individualistic. *
○ Introspective. 
*○ Self-Absorbed. *
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
*○ Self-Centered. *
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
*○ Idealistic. *
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
*○ Prideful. *
*○ Demanding. *
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
*○ Entitled. *
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
*○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. 
*○ Indomitable. *
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. *
*○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. *
*○ Inventive. *
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
*○ Withholding.*
*○ Cold.*
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
*○ Eccentric.*
*○ Cynical.*
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
*○ Self-Sufficient.*
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
*○ Attention-Seeking. *
○ Self-Deceptive. 
*○ Vain. *
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
*○ Critical.* 
*○ Perfectionistic. *
*○ Controlling.* 
*○ Self-Righteous. *
*○ Principled. *
*○ Obsessive. *
*○ Purist. *
*○ Realistic. *
○ Ethical. 
*○ Punitive. *
*○ Disciplined. *
*○ Rational. *
*○ Dogmatic. *
*○ Responsible.* 
○ Reformer. 
*○ Fixated. *
*○ Detail-Oriented.* 
○ Anger-Rejecting.
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
*○ Trustworthy.*
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
*○ Rigid.*
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.*
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
*- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent.* 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- True.*
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
*- False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False.*

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True.* 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False.*

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False.* 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
*- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False*





Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

I have an idea of what my tritype most likely is, but this seems like fun and one can never really be sure:

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- *The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- *The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless*. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- *The fear of being without support or guidance.*

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- *Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- *Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- *Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- *Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- *Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- *Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.
*
4.) How do you express shame?
*- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 
*
5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- *Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. *
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
**- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist*. 
○ *Adventurous*. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ *Futuristic*. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious.* 
○ *Experiential.* 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ *Excessive*. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○* Pleasure-Seeking*.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ *Autonomous*. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ *Exhibitionistic*. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○* Melancholic*. 
○ *Emotional.* 
○ *Sensitive.* 
○ *Refined*. 
○ *Individualistic.* 
○ *Introspective*. 
○ *Self-Absorbed*. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ *Pessimistic*. 
○ *Self-Centered*. 
○ *Socially Awkward*.
○ Romantic. 
○ *Negative Self-Image*. 
○ *Low Self-Esteem*. 
○* Shy*. 
○ *Idealistic*. 
○ *Complex*. 
○ *Self-Expressive*. 
○ *Self-Indulgent*. 
○ *Fantasizing*. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○* Expressive*. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ *Prideful.* 
○* Demanding*. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ *Friendly*. 
○ *Approval-Seekin*g. 
○ *Needy*.
○ *Kindhearted*. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ *Paradoxical*. 
○ *Habit-Bound*.
○* Distractible*. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ *Agreeable*. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ *Conciliatory.* 
○ *Submissive*. 
○ *Passive-Aggressive*. 
○* Stubborn*. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ *Indecisive*. 
○* Conflict-Avoidant*. 
○ *Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ *Contemplative*. 
○ Private.
○ *Fearfully-Uncertain*.
○* Independent*. 
○ *Self-Motivated*.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ *Insightful*.
○ Detached.
○ *Observant*.
○ *Eccentric*.
○ *Cynical.*
○ *Cerebral*.
○ *Analytical*. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive*.
○ *Intuitive*. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Success-Oriented*. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ *Image-Conscious*. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ *Attention-Seeking*. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ *Vain*. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ *Superficial*. 
○ *Relentless*.
○ *Insecure*. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ *Narcissistic*. 
○ Competitive. 
○ *Career-Focused*.
○ *Ambitious*. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing*. 
○ *Critical*. 
○ *Perfectionistic*. 
○ Controlling. 
○ *Self-Righteous*. 
○ *Principled*. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ *Realistic*. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ *Rational*. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ *Reformer.* 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ *Anger-Rejecting*. 
○ *Serious*.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ *Suspicious*. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ *Evasive*.
○ *Cooperative*.
○ *Doubtful*. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ *Anxious*.
○ Reliable. 
○ *Committed*. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ *Ambivalent*. 
○ *Worrying*.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True*. 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- *My association/loyalty to important people/groups*.
- *My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world*.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
- *False*. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
- *False*.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- *Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.
*
21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True*.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- *Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.* I am sorry all of this really fits me

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- *Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- *True*.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- *False*.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- *False*.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False*.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True*.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False*. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- *Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. *
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
- *False*.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- *True*.
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True*.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False*.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- *False*.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
- *False*.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False*.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False*.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- *False*.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True*.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- *True*.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- *True*.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False*. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- *False*.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
- *False*.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True*.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True*.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
- *False*. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
-* True*.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- *False*. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
- *False*. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- *True*.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
- *False*.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
- *False*. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- *False*. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
- *False*.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- *Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- *Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
*- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed*.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- T*oo clingy, worried and self-important*.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- *None of these*. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- *Reject the needs of others in favor for my own*.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True*.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False*. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True*.
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
-* False*.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Tad Cooper said:


> I think you do a very good analysis that's very accurate  (one example from another person's: owlet always gets typed core 9 and definitely isnt, so you putting her as core 5 is very insightful!!)
> 
> How do you work out the percentages for wings? I'd agree with them (Im very much not a w7, as theyre a lot more dynamic etc and I'm apparently chilled and easy going most of the time)
> 
> Why would you say 4>7?


Thank you.  

Allow me to show you:

Firstly, I take the triads;

*Body triad *
8 - 
9 - 
1 - 

*Heart triad*
2 - 
3 - 
4 - 

*Head triad *
5 - 
6 - 
7 - 

Then I go through, add up the points; 

In this example - 8 happens to be the highest scoring, let's say at 56 points. Upon noticing that, I take a look at the scores from the other two types next to 8, which are 7 and 9. Let's say 7 has 17 points and 9 has 43 points. I then add the two together; 17 + 43 = 60. 17 ÷ 60 = 28.3 -> 7 wing: 28%, 43 ÷ 60 = 71.6 -> 9 wing: 72%. 

I would say 4 > 7 simply because your responses indicate that you have more influence from 4 than 7. .I'm willing to admit that I could be wrong, though. My apologies if that answer isn't satisfactory.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Kito said:


> Nice one, I mostly agree but may I ask what made you pick 3w4 as secondary type over 4w3? I always feel like I lack the ambition and drive for success that 3s have, however I am extremely image conscious and put on a mask in most places I go. Because I want people to see me as someone valuable, fun, interesting, entertaining, exciting etc. even if I don't feel like it.
> 
> I have a strong desire to stand apart from the crowd while also being accepted and valued - is that where the 4 wing would factor in? It's a contradiction inside my own head: "I must be accepted and appealing to others but also maintain at least a slither of integrity everywhere I go." I want to show off to people who I am, but not too much because it scares them away and I don't really believe I'm that exciting at my core.


Your responses indicated that you had slightly more influence from 3 than 4. 

I could see that being where the four wing factors in. After all, you appear to have quite a strong 4 wing, which could certainly make it seem as though you have a heart fix of 4. Perhaps you simply have a strong 3 wing and do have a heart fix of 4, though. I'm willing to admit I could be wrong. Frankly, it comes down to which of their fears impacts you more.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Clouds are singing said:


> It seems like you missed my post as well and I'm quite curious what you think


My apologies, I seem to be doing that a bit lately. I hope you'll forgive me, as it was not my intention.

Based on your answers, your tritype is:
1wb (wings balanced) - 6w5 - 3w2. 
(Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Heart triad - 3 > 2 > 4). 

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 2 wing: 50%. 9 wing: 50%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 63%. 7 wing: 37%.
Third type -> 2 wing: 70%. 4 wing: 30%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

orbit said:


> Oh no, it's fine, it was just a misunderstanding.
> Anyway, you were accurate with what I know. The body triad (the 1>8>9) and head triad type orderings are correct. I type 1w9 core and 6w5 as second fix, so you hit the nail there. I was a bit surprised by the balanced wings since I thought I was Very-Not-Two but given I also got a w2 for the heart fix, I'll reconsider that. I find it hard to discern my relationship to the heart types in general so it wouldn't surprise me if my preconceptions were wrong. Currently I type as 4w5 for my heart but I've typed 3w2 before. Thank you for the food for thought.


There's always the possibility that I could be wrong. No need to thank me. If you have any more questions, feel free to message me and ask away.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

WontlyTheMoonBear said:


> Thanks for doing this.
> 
> I've definitely considered and thought about 'the messenger' tritype before, and seen how it resonates with me, more so than then 378 'mover-shaker' one. I wasn't initially sure if people pegged me more as an 8, 7 or 4, but I definitely pinned the tri-type down. I mostly agree with you, but I didn't think my 5 influence was that strong on the type 4. Maybe it's the 8-5 influence? Power triad.
> 
> As for instinctual stacking, I am sx dominant. Pretty sure of this, and my so/sp are pretty weak in comparison.


You're quite welcome. That could certainly be the case, although I could also be wrong.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Buttahfly said:


> I have thoughts and ideas about my tritype, so I'm excited to read what you think about it. Whatever I put *bold* is what I feel/think/select.
> 
> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> - The fear of deprivation and pain.
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
9w1 - 4w5 - 7w6.
(Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Heart triad - 4 > 2 > 3; Head triad - 7 > 5 > 6).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 1 wing: 55%. 8 wing: 45%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 75%. 3 wing: 25%.
Third type -> 6 wing: 52%. 8 wing: 48%. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Floette said:


> Cool questionnaire. Thanks for posting it :]
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
9w1 - 6w7 - 2w3. 
(Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 7 > 5; Heart triad - 2 > 3 > 4).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 1 wing: 85%. 8 wing: 15%.
Second type -> 7 wing: 82%. 5 wing: 18%.
Third type -> 3 wing: 60%. 1 wing: 40%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

JAH said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
1w9 - 7w8 - 4w5. 
(Body triad - 1 > 8 > 9; Head triad - 7 > 5 > 6; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2). 

As for your wing strengths: 
Core type -> 9 wing: 68%. 2 wing: 32%.
Second type -> 8 wing: 65%. 6 wing: 35%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 78%. 3 wing: 22%.

Thoughts?


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 1w9 - 7w8 - 4w5.
> (Body triad - 1 > 8 > 9; Head triad - 7 > 5 > 6; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, I was thinking along these lines, but I was unsure about whether I am 1-4-7 or 1-7-4 and whether my 4 fix is 4w3 or 4w5. 
I can definitely see that working very well.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> I have an idea of what my tritype most likely is, but this seems like fun and one can never really be sure:
> 
> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> - The fear of deprivation and pain.
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
4w3 - 1w9 - 6w5. 
(Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2; Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 3 wing: 57%. 5 wing: 43%.
Second type -> 9 wing: 55%. 2 wing: 45%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 60%. 7 wing: 40%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

JAH said:


> Thanks a lot, I was thinking along these lines, but I was unsure about whether I am 1-4-7 or 1-7-4 and whether my 4 fix is 4w3 or 4w5.
> I can definitely see that working very well.


You're quite welcome. If you need anything else, feel free to let me know. 

On a side note: I noticed your instinctual stacking is Sx/So/Sp. That would make it 1w9 Sx / 7w8 So / 4w5 Sp.
Perhaps these descriptions could assist you in confirming whether you're a 147 or 174? 

"*Social Sevens* are highly people-oriented and somewhat idealistic, so they are sometimes mistaken for Twos. They like entertaining and gathering "the gang" for various outings and adventures. They love conversation, launching new projects with others, brainstorming, and initiating creative endeavors. Social Sevens are also looking for a place to invest their idealism—they feel they have much to offer the world but are forever searching for the perfect vehicle through which to express their talents and aspirations. While Social Sevens like being involved with people and activities, because they are Sevens, they also tend to feel that they are losing options when they commit to a particular person or course of action. Thus, they tend to have problems with making a commitment because they want to be involved but feel trapped once they get involved. One way that Social Sevens navigate this conflict is by agreeing to do too many things with too many people. They also tend to make back-up plans regarding agreements. ("If lunch with Sarah falls through, I'll invite Mike, too, just to make sure someone's there….") Naturally, others are often caught off guard by sudden changes of plan, and, oddly, no one really gets the Social Seven's attention. Social Sevens may also sabotage good relationships while secretly hoping that someone better will come along."

"*Self-Preservation* Sevens are the most materialistic Sevens. This does not necessarily mean that they are always accumulating possessions, but they do thoroughly enjoy the things of the material world. They also enjoy thinking about acquiring possessions and experiences. Thus, reading catalogues, restaurant guides, movie reviews, travel books, and brochures is often a favorite pastime. Generally, however, they are not daydreamers: they want to actually do or buy the things they are thinking about. Exploring the different pleasures the world offers seems to Self-Pres Sevens what life is about. They love shopping and are especially thrilled by the prospect of getting a great bargain—obtaining the desired object or experience at well below the "normal" cost. Thus, they tend to be the person to consult for a good hotel in a particular city or to find the best place to buy a new laptop computer. Often, they will cultivate other friends who are knowledgeable about mutual interests to exchange information about bargains and to stay up with the newest developments available. Many Self-Pres Sevens like to "live large" and may spend more than they can afford to sustain their appetite for experience and luxury. Unconsciously, they may have unrealistic expectations that the world should provide them with whatever they need on demand. To the extent that Sevens succumb to this expectation, they are likely to be frustrated and disappointed."

"*Social Fours* focus their envy and hypersensitivity in the social realm; thus, they are people who deeply want to belong, to be a part of an "in crowd" with a glamorous lifestyle, but who often fear that they are not up to it. Social Fours tend to be more extroverted than Fours of the other two instincts and can resemble Twos or Sevens. Social Fours can be quite funny, using droll, ironic humor to make a point or simply to stimulate conversation. They enjoy expressing their individuality and sense of style in a more public way, although they also attempt to conceal the extent of their feelings of social inadequacy or shame. Social Fours may work hard to develop a public persona through which they can communicate the depths of their feelings, but this persona is usually more glamorous and free than they actually feel. Social Fours are acutely aware of the artifice of their persona, but they use it nonetheless as a way of finding some sense of belonging and involvement in the world. When they are more troubled, Social Fours fear social humiliation to such a degree that they may retreat from much social contact, becoming isolated and reclusive. They may also develop a personal style cultivated to show the world how wounded and different they feel."

"*Self-Preservation Fours* focus their envy and hypersensitivity on their concerns about their immediate environment and on their quest for physical comfort. They attempt to deal with emotional issues by surrounding themselves with as much luxury and beauty as they can afford, by indulging in their favorite foods, and by giving themselves "consolation prizes" for their suffering. They might be disappointed about a job situation or a failing relationship, and so stay up late at night drinking expensive cognac and watching a favorite movie. Self-Pres Fours are particularly sensitive to comfort issues—the temperature of a room, the quality of the lighting, the humidity or lack of it, the weather—all produce powerful emotional responses. Self-Pres Fours become frustrated that the environment is insufficiently attuned to their personal needs. Attempts to control the environment and self-indulgence in rich foods, drink, drugs, or other sensual distractions can exhaust Self-Pres Fours, leaving them unable to function well outside of their own narrowing world."


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, So7 > Sp4 clearly is it.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.


*How do you express anger? *

- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. <--- this, most of the time. However, rather rarely I will openly display anger and I'm told it's a sight to behold. This will only happen when one of my core values is being compromised. 

*How do you express shame?*

- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

*How do you express fear? *

- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 


* *




1.)

* Select all of your fears. *
*The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
*The fear of being evil or corrupt.
* The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
* The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
*The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 

*2) Choose your three worst tendencies. *

- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
* Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
* Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.

*6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. *

3 Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
2 Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
4Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
1 Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive. 

*7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Adventurous. *
○ Compulsive. *
○ Hasty. *
○ Futuristic. *
○ Versatile. *
○ Curious. *
○ Bold. *
○ Spontaneous. *
○ Enthusiastic. *

*8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Dominant.*
○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident. *
○ Direct. 
○ Charismatic. *
○ Exhibitionistic. *
○ Assertive. *
○ Protective. *
○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. *
○ Confrontational. *
○ Strong. *

*9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*
○ Melancholic. *
○ Sensitive. *
○ Refined. *
○ Individualistic. *
○ Introspective. *
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. *
○ Pessimistic *
○ Self-Centered * 
○ Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. *
○ Idealistic. *
○ Complex. *
○ Self-Expressive. *
○ Fantasizing. *

*10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Expressive. *
○ Empowering * 
○ Intrusive. *
○ Nurturing.*
○ Caring. *
○ Helpful. *
○ Supportive. *
○ Prideful. *
○ Demanding. *
○ Empathetic. *
○ Entitled. *
○ Hysterical. *
○ Friendly *
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy *
○ Kindhearted. *

*11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Over-Adaptive *
○ Easygoing. *
○ Self-Effacing *
○ Agreeable *
○ Stable * 
○ Indomitable *
○ Stubborn *
○ Self-Forgetful *
○ Indecisive *

*12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Alert * 
○ Inventive *
○ Contemplative *
○ Private *
○ Fearfully-Uncertain *
○ Independent * 
○ Self-Motivated * 
○ Insightful *
○ Detached *
○ Eccentric *
○ Cynical *
○ Cerebral *
○ Analytical * 
○ Self-Sufficient *
○ Hypersensitive *
○ Intuitive *

*13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Success-Oriented * 
○ Adaptable *
○ Driven * somewhat
○ Image-Conscious * 
○ Successful * maybe? 
○ Self-Deceptive * 
○ Vain *
○ Superficial * 
○ Insecure * 
○ Narcissistic *
○ Ambitious *
○ Motivating * 

*14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Self-Criticizing * 
○ Critical * 
○ Perfectionistic * 
○ Controlling * 
○ Self-Righteous ** 
○ Principled * 
○ Obsessive * 
○ Purist * 
○ Realistic * 
○ Ethical * 
○ Punitive * 
○ Disciplined * 
○ Rational * 
○ Dogmatic *
○ Responsible *
○ Reformer * 
○ Fixated *
○ Anger-Rejecting *
○ Serious **

*15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.*

○ Security-Oriented *
○ Cautious *
○ Doubtful * 
○ Rigid *
○ Mindful *
○ Reliable * 
○ Committed * 
○ Defensive *
○ Loyal *

*16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.*

- True. 

*17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to*

1. My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
2. My self image of a successful, valuable person.


*18.) I am confrontational.*

- True.

*19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. *

- False.

*20.) My emotional guard is*

- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.


*21.) I wish to be truly understood.*

- True.

*22.) I feel frustrated with*

- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

*23.) To further avoid rejection, I*

1.Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
2.Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

*24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.*

- True. I honestly feel fear very rarely. 

*25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.*

- False.

*26.) I openly express my anger. *

- True. But only when provoked so much as to lose it. Very rarely and only with loved ones. 

*27.) I have something missing that I must find.*

- True.

*28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.*

- False. 

*29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. *

- True. All the bloody time. 

*30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". *

- True.

*31.) When confronted with a problem, I*

2. Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
1. Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 


*32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. *

- True.

*33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.*

- True.


*34.) I try to keep myself distracted.*

- False.

*35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.*

- False.

*36.) Others notice my anger before I do. *

- True.

*37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. *

- True.

*38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.*

- False. I almost enjoy them. 

*39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. *

- False.

*40.) I try to never show my anger.*

- True.

*41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.*

- False.

*42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".*

- False.

*43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.*

- False.

*44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. *

- True.

*45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.*

- True.

*46.) I avoid the shame I feel.*

- True.

*47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.*

- True.

*48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. *

- False. 

*49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.*

- True. oftentimes

*50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.*

- True.

*51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.*

- True.

*52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.*

- True.

*53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.*

- False. 

*54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.*

- False.

*55.) I detach from my emotions.*

- True. 

*56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.*

- True.

*57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.*

- True.

*58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.*

- True.

*59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.*

- True. 

*60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.*

- True.

*61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.* 

- False.

*62.) I choose to adapt in order to*

- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.

*63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal*

1. Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
2. Security and contentment; What awaits. to a lesser extent.

*64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is*

- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.

*65.) I get into conflicts by being*

- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.

*66.) I get into conflicts by being*

- None of these. 

*67.) I get into conflicts by being*

- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

*68.) In terms of needs, I tend to*

- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own (eventually).

*69.) I am non-confrontational. *

- False. I'm not confrontational either but if someone treats me in a way I find inexcusable I will challenge them. If in turn I'm challenged I won't back down. 

*70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.*

- True. 

*71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. *

- False. Not really, unless I can't deal with the issue head on/ forced to passive aggressiveness. 

*
72.) I express my anger to get what I want.*

- True.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Aridela said:


> *How do you express anger? *
> 
> - Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. <--- this, most of the time. However, rather rarely I will openly display anger and I'm told it's a sight to behold. This will only happen when one of my core values is being compromised.
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
1w2 - 4w5 - 5w6.
(Body triad - 1 > 8 > 9; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2; Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 2 wing: 64%. 9 wing: 36%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 60%. 3 wing: 40%.
Third type -> 6 wing: 55%. 4 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 1w2 - 4w5 - 5w6.
> (Body triad - 1 > 8 > 9; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2; Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7).
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your quick reply.

Yes, I agree with your assessment, I'm fairly new to the enneagram but I was thinking 1w2/4w5/5w6 as you can see from my sig. 

Any insight into the variants?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Aridela said:


> Many thanks for your quick reply.
> 
> Yes, I agree with your assessment, I'm fairly new to the enneagram but I was thinking 1w2/4w5/5w6 as you can see from my sig.
> 
> Any insight into the variants?


You're quite welcome. My impression was Sx/Sp/So. Do these descriptions/placements resonate with you? 

"*Sexual Ones* focus their perfectionism on their intimate relationships, holding an ideal image of what a relationship should be like and measuring their intimates against this standard. For this reason, many Sexual Ones have difficulty finding a life partner that meets their criteria—there is always some characteristic in the potential mate that falls short of their expectations. They may also harbor expectations of creating a perfect family, but this must begin with finding a mate who understands and shares their passion for their mission. When Sexual Ones find a partner who they believe shares their values, they become extremely excited and highly protective of their relationship. They may also idealize the partner, constantly striving to feel worthy of the other's love. Nonetheless, anxieties about the partner's losing the shared values may cause Sexual Ones to become critical of the other. They want to remind the partner of the high standards that they both live by but they can create problems in the relationship by trying to keep the other "on track." Nonetheless, they are passionate about their intimates and devoted to keeping their relationships moving toward higher ground."

"*Self-Preservation Fours* focus their envy and hypersensitivity on their concerns about their immediate environment and on their quest for physical comfort. They attempt to deal with emotional issues by surrounding themselves with as much luxury and beauty as they can afford, by indulging in their favorite foods, and by giving themselves "consolation prizes" for their suffering. They might be disappointed about a job situation or a failing relationship, and so stay up late at night drinking expensive cognac and watching a favorite movie. Self-Pres Fours are particularly sensitive to comfort issues—the temperature of a room, the quality of the lighting, the humidity or lack of it, the weather—all produce powerful emotional responses. Self-Pres Fours become frustrated that the environment is insufficiently attuned to their personal needs. Attempts to control the environment and self-indulgence in rich foods, drink, drugs, or other sensual distractions can exhaust Self-Pres Fours, leaving them unable to function well outside of their own narrowing world."

"*Social Fives* focus their avarice and hoarding in the social realm, meaning that they socialize through their particular areas of expertise. Fives endeavor to master some skill or body of knowledge, and they relate to others primarily through that area of their mastery. As social types, Social Fives are more comfortable interacting with people, but their comfort is largely dependent on having a context for being in a social situation. They need a particular task or function that gives them the confidence to interact with people (for example, being the DJ at a party, or having a specific topic of discussion at a social event).They enjoy talking intensely with other people who share their (sometimes esoteric) interests—either in person or through the Internet. Social Fives feel that their expertise is what they can "bring to the table" since they make it their business to learn things that others may need. While generally quiet, Social Fives can become quite talkative if their area of knowledge becomes the topic of conversation—anything from computer expertise to trivia about movies or comic books is fair game. Less healthy Social Fives can become elitist, feeling others are too unintelligent to understand their thoughts or conversation. They can also be fiercely argumentative, losing social connections by reactively proving others' ideas inadequate."


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> You're quite welcome. My impression was Sx/Sp/So. Do these descriptions/placements resonate with you?
> 
> "*Sexual Ones* focus their perfectionism on their intimate relationships, holding an ideal image of what a relationship should be like and measuring their intimates against this standard. For this reason, many Sexual Ones have difficulty finding a life partner that meets their criteria—there is always some characteristic in the potential mate that falls short of their expectations. They may also harbor expectations of creating a perfect family, but this must begin with finding a mate who understands and shares their passion for their mission. When Sexual Ones find a partner who they believe shares their values, they become extremely excited and highly protective of their relationship. They may also idealize the partner, constantly striving to feel worthy of the other's love. Nonetheless, anxieties about the partner's losing the shared values may cause Sexual Ones to become critical of the other. They want to remind the partner of the high standards that they both live by but they can create problems in the relationship by trying to keep the other "on track." Nonetheless, they are passionate about their intimates and devoted to keeping their relationships moving toward higher ground."
> 
> ...


From the descriptions above I can certainly relate to SX 1. 

Less so with the rest, but agree with like 80% of the description. For instance, I hate it when I visit my mom and have to share a room with my sister, or the lack of a bathtub, so yeah I guess SP 4 applies. SO 6 applies as well, although I don't feel the need to be in a social situation to begin with, for the most part. I've been told I do come off as social when I'm in my comfort zone, so I guess it can happen. The expertise and elitism part do apply for sure.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Aridela said:


> From the descriptions above I can certainly relate to SX 1.
> 
> Less so with the rest, but agree with like 80% of the description. For instance, I hate it when I visit my mom and have to share a room with my sister, or the lack of a bathtub, so yeah I guess SP 4 applies. SO 6 applies as well, although I don't feel the need to be in a social situation to begin with, for the most part. I've been told I do come off as social when I'm in my comfort zone, so I guess it can happen. The expertise and elitism part do apply for sure.


Fair enough. If you need anything else, feel free to message me and ask away.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> Fair enough. If you need anything else, feel free to message me and ask away.


Will do. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## TheHuman (Sep 19, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 4w3 - 1w9 - 6w5.
> (Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2; Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the analysis. I self type as 4w3 so I agree on that, when it comes to gut type, I am actually surprised I socred as 1w9, becase I always thought I am quite a clear 9. I always had issue with identifying my head type, probrably because it's my weakest one, 6w5 is a possibility, but to be honest I was considering 7w6 or 5w6 over 6w5. 

Do you have any idea what the instinctual variant is?


----------



## Clouds are singing (Sep 28, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> My apologies, I seem to be doing that a bit lately. I hope you'll forgive me, as it was not my intention.
> 
> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 1wb (wings balanced) - 6w5 - 3w2.
> ...


Well if my wings are balanced that might be the reason why I tend to switch between them every time I read a new description :tongue: I do feel like they are pretty equal in my personality, and which I show more depends on the day...

I have been pretty sure for a while now that I am 1 and 6, but I was unsure of my heart type. I do focus a lot on achievements, but I didn't know whether it was my core type telling me to be perfect in everything I do (and therefor the best) or me being 3 as a heart type. I do feel a little connected to 4 as well (I did a lot when I was younger anyways), and so I didn't know whether I was 3 or 4.

I do find your typing to be pretty much what I think as well in general :happy:


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Rouskyrie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Allow me to show you:
> 
> ...


That's very clever, I like it!!  Thanks for explaining!!
Oh no, I agree with you, I was just being curious! Thanks for the analysis and for explaining it to me!!


----------



## Buttahfly (Jul 30, 2013)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 9w1 - 4w5 - 7w6.
> (Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Heart triad - 4 > 2 > 3; Head triad - 7 > 5 > 6).
> 
> ...


That's what I typed myself with some months ago, so we have the same thoughts and feelings about my tritype. It makes a lot of sense. Thank you a lot for your time! Some confirmation is nice. And it's also nice to see that my understanding of myself has improved quite a bit.
Some years ago typing myself and getting typed by others was a HUGE mess (I was denying/supressing feelings a lot) and now it's much easier. I'm still not sure about my insinctual variants, but time will tell. I'm not gonna rush it.


----------



## sucrilhos (Apr 18, 2015)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 6w5 - 3w2 - 1w9.
> (Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Heart triad - 3 > 2 > 4; Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8).
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I appreciate all the work, and my tritype seems about right!

I disagree about the stacking, though. I'm pretty sure I'm a sx-last, but I'm still trying to figure out the instinctual dominance.

Would you mind explaining why the variants relate to the tritype positions? I've seen this before, but it never really made sense to me.


----------



## Lauressa (May 26, 2015)

My answers below...

Thanks so much, Rouskyrie!


How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
* - Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.* 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
* - Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
* - Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
* - Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.* 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain*. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within*.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Willful. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Strong. 


9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Empowering. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Paradoxical. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Stable. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 


12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Relentless. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Principled. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 


17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to

- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.


18.) I am confrontational. *depends on how important issue is*
- True.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. *depends "*
- True.
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is

- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.


21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.


23.) To further avoid rejection, I

- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.


25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.

- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. *depends*
- True.
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.

- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. *sometimes*

- False. 

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.


31.) When confronted with a problem, I

- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 

- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.

- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.

- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.

- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 

- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.


38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.

- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
-True.


40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.


41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".

- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.

- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.


46.) I avoid the shame I feel.

- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.

- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.


49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.


50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.

-False

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.

- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.

- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.

- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.

- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.


56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.


57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.


58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.


59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.

- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.


61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.

- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.


63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal

- Security and contentment; What awaits.


64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is

- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.


65.) I get into conflicts by being

- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.


66.) I get into conflicts by being

- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to

- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 


71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.


72.) I express my anger to get what I want.

- False


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 9w1 - 6w7 - 2w3.
> (Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 7 > 5; Heart triad - 2 > 3 > 4).
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! That's how I type, so it makes sense. Although I'm in limbo when it comes to core 9 or 6. Either way, I know that my wings would either be w7 or w1. The other two are so far gone from my personality lol.

Would you be willing to share the instinct descriptions for 9 and 6? They seem like they're from an unfamiliar source. :] 

Thanks again!


----------



## raindropsandlilies (Jun 13, 2016)

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain. *
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others. *
- The fear of loss and separation from others. *
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance. 

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults. *
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have. *
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action. *

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger. *
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. *
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic. *
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive. *** YES
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant. *

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct. *
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. *
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. *
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. *
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. *
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. *
○ Paradoxical. *
○ Habit-Bound. *
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. *
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. *
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear. *

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated. *
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private. *** YES
○ Fearfully-Uncertain. 
○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding. *
○ Cold. *
○ Insightful. *
○ Detached. *
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric. *
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient. *
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. *
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. *
○ Realistic. *
○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. *
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious. *

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented. *
○ Cautious. *
○ Suspicious. *
○ Trustworthy. *
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. *
○ Rigid. *
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. *
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal. *
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. *
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. * (not misunderstood, just I'm not willing to share)
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups. *
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True. (both, half and half)
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True. *
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side. *

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.
- False. *

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.
None of these

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection. *** YES
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True. *
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
- False. *

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- False. * (most of the time, it's hard not to)

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True. *
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True. *
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True. *
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account. *
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. *
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True. *
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True. *
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- False. *

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True. *
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- False. *

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True. *
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True. *
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True. *
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True. *
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True. *
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- False. *

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
- False. *** NEVER

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
- False. *

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
- False. *

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- False. *, I try but fail

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True. *
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True. *
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True. *
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True. *
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
- False. *

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True. *
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True. *
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True. *
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True. *
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True. *
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True. *
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation. *
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security. *
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits. *
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can. *
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful. 
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. *

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn. *
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical. *
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own. *
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True. ?
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
- False. * 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- False. *


----------



## Rafasasaki (May 12, 2016)

Calling everyone who hasn't found their tritype.

Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.

I have a questionnaire taken from the Enneagram Tritype Test I posted on Boombox that I would like those of you who are interested to fill out, if possible, please.

*If you don't wish to fill out the entire thing, you can fill out just this*:

How do you express anger?
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.
I think either one of these could be true, I tend to hold my anger because I´m a martial artist and I know what I can do if I lose control.

How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.

How do you express fear?
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers).

1.) Select all of your fears.
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate.
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies.
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.
same answer, same reason

4.) How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.

5.) How do you express fear?
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you.
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental.
- Self-Assured, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Escapist.
○ Adventurous.
○ Futuristic.
○ Versatile.
○ Curious.
○ Experiential.
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Autonomous.
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Willful.
○ Charismatic.
○ Assertive.
○ Protective.
○ Honest.
○ Decisive.
○ Strong.
○ Aggressive. (only if necessary)

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic.
○ Emotional.
○ Sensitive.
○ Refined.
○ Individualistic.
○ Introspective.
○ Self-Absorbed.
○ Temperamental.
○ Pessimistic.
○ Self-Centered.
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic.
○ Idealistic.
○ Complex.
○ Self-Indulgent.
○ Fantasizing.

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Empowering.
○ Nurturing.
○ Caring.
○ Helpful.
○ Supportive.
○ Prideful.
○ Empathetic.
○ Selfless.
○ Friendly.
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted.

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Resigning. (what the heck is that?)
○ Paradoxical.
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible.
○ Easygoing.
○ Self-Effacing.
○ Receptive.
○ Agreeable.
○ Stable.
○ Complacent.
○ Indomitable.
○ Conciliatory.
○ Stubborn.
○ Indecisive.
○ Conflict-Avoidant.
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert.
○ Inventive.
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative.
○ Private.
○ Independent.
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical.
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Intuitive.

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Image-Conscious.

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing.
○ Critical.
○ Perfectionistic.
○ Controlling.
○ Self-Righteous.
○ Principled.
○ Obsessive.
○ Purist.
○ Realistic.
○ Ethical.
○ Disciplined.
○ Rational.
○ Dogmatic.
○ Responsible.
○ Reformer.
○ Fixated.
○ Anger-Rejecting.
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful.
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable.
○ Committed.
○ Defensive.
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True.


17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False.

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind.
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.


21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.


24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False.

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger.
- True. (workout and punching bags count?)


27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself.
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others".
- True.
- False.
- Neither, I don´t have a clue what´s this supposed to mean!

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- None of these.

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can.
- True.
- False.
I don´t feel like I avoid it, more like I´m aware of it, just try to express it in a healthy way.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do.
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment.
- True.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules.
- True.


40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.


41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion". 
- True.


43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued.
- True.
- False.
It´s important but not absolutely necessary.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False. Only if it´s someone that I care profoundly about.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive.
- False.

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False. I don´t pretend, at best I´m polite, but I don´t like pretending to be someone I´m not.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True. Nothing severe, but I has happened.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- False.

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- False.
It´s hard to answer, sometimes I detach, but a lot of times I am very emotional.

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True. Not exactely the words I would use, but ok.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False.

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.


63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
Tough one, could be a bit of each.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
could be both.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational.
- True. Trying to Learn to deal with it, since it´s invevitable.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False.

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive.
- False. I don´t think so, but to be honest, I could be wrong.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

Since tritype is a new concept for me, I'm going to give this a shot:


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. _(While I don't enjoy jobs that don't let me become "me", this is not my fear.)_
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- *The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- *The fear of loss and separation from others.*
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. _(Only 50% of the time, NOT always.)_
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. _(Only in special cases ftw)_
- *The fear of being without support or guidance.*

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- *Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- *Wanting to acquire what other people have.
*- *Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.*
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- *Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.* _(When I can no longer resist it)_
- *Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly,* but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness*. *_(Tendency to keep my anger inside until it burns--yes, but, I doubt if that's a passive-aggressiveness) _ 
- *Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies. *_(When I'm discussing about topics that go against my internal values or challenge my "ideal world")_

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- *Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

5.) How do you express fear? 
- *Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.*
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- *Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached*, Isolated, Nihilistic. _(I can either be fully detached and involved/engaged at the same thing. In some cases, I can do both.)_
- *Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating*, Self Conscious. _(Self-deprecating = fully depicts my sense of humour. Perfect.)_
- Easygoing, *Trusting*, *Conciliatory*, Self-Effacing, *Escapist*, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, *Altruistic*, *Sentimental* _(a little bit, sometimes)_, *People-Pleasing*, Manipulative _(many people have accused me of this, but I can guarantee that they are all wrong)_, *Victimizing *_(sometimes)_. 
- *Ambitious,Energetic*, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, *Fearful*, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, *Perfectionistic*, Self-Disciplined, *Self-Righteous*, Critical, *Obsessive* _(towards my loved ones)_.
- *Future Oriented*, Extroverted _(well, I'm not sure about this...)_, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant (_sometimes_), *Arrogant *(_well, some people have said this_).

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist*. 
○ *Adventurous*. 
○ *Extrospective*. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ *Hasty*. 
○ *Futuristic*. 
○ Versatile. 
○ *Exuberant*. 
○ *Curious*. 
○ Experiential. 
○ *Vivacious*.
○ *Entertaining*. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ *Enthusiastic*. 
○ *Excessive*. 
○ *Occupied*. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ *Pleasure-Seeking*.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Dominant*.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ *Willful*. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ *Destructive*. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ *Protective*. 
○ *Honest*. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ *Demonstrative*. 
○ *Aggressive*.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ *Emotional*. 
○ *Sensitive*. 
○ Refined. 
○ *Individualistic*. 
○ Introspective. 
○ *Self-Absorbed*. 
○ *Temperamental*. 
○ *Pessimistic*. 
○ *Self-Centered*. 
○ *Socially Awkward*.
○ *Romantic*. 
○ *Negative Self-Image*. 
○ *Low Self-Esteem*. 
○ *Shy*. 
○ *Idealistic*. 
○ *Complex*. 
○ *Self-Expressive*. 
○ *Self-Indulgent*. 
○ *Fantasizing*. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Expressive*. 
○ *Interpersonal*. 
○ Empowering. 
○ *Intrusive*. 
○ *Manipulative*. 
○ Nurturing.
○ *Histrionic*. 
○ *Caring*. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ *Prideful*. 
○ *Demanding*. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ *Hysterical*. 
○ Friendly. 
○ *Approval-Seeking*. 
○ *Needy*.
○ *Kindhearted*. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ *Resigning*. 
○ *Paradoxical*. 
○ *Habit-Bound*.
○ *Distractible*. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ *Conciliatory*. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. _(See the previous number on Anger question)_
○ *Stubborn*. 
○ *Self-Forgetful*. 
○ *Indecisive*. 
○ *Conflict-Avoidant*. 
○ *Unclear*.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Alert*. 
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated*.
○ *Contemplative*. 
○ Private.
○ *Fearfully-Uncertain*.
○ *Independent*. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ *Withholding*.
○ *Cold*.
○ *Insightful*.
○ *Detached*.
○ *Observant*.
○ *Eccentric*.
○ Cynical.
○ *Cerebral*.
○ *Analytical*. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive*.
○ *Intuitive*. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Success-Oriented*. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ *Driven*. 
○ *Image-Conscious*. 
○ *Successful*. 
○ Paragon. 
○ *Attention-Seeking*. 
○ *Self-Deceptive*. _(Esp. when situations subtly/indirectly call me for it)_
○ Vain. _(When my dark side arises, people can accuse me of this)
_○ Deceitful. _(People accuse me of doing this because they don't understand what am I saying/what my true motivation is)_
○ *Superficial*. _(Either because I'm "inexperienced" as people have said, or, it's my triggered dark side who takes over my body whenever I'm talking about any relationship topics)_
○ *Relentless*.
○ *Insecure*. 
○ Self-Promoting. _(I'm doing this only when I'm annoyed of no one responds to me)_
○ Narcissistic. 
○ *Competitive*. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ *Ambitious*. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing*. 
○ Critical. 
○ *Perfectionistic*. 
○ *Controlling*. _(My exes and some of my male friends have called me this, but actually, I'm being honest with my feelings rather than intentionally try to control them. At the same time, I can't deny that I can also be domineering.)_
○ *Self-Righteous*. 
○ Principled. 
○ *Obsessive*. 
○ *Purist*. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. _(My dark side is)_
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ *Dogmatic*. 
○ Responsible. _(I try to do what I said I want to do, at the same time, I'm easily got distracted--therefore, sometimes I fail to appear as someone responsible. And, actually, I don't like taking responsibilities :wink_
○ *Reformer*. 
○ *Fixated*. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ *Serious*.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ *Trustworthy*.
○ *Evasive*.
○ Cooperative.
○ *Doubtful*. 
○ *Rigid*.
○ *Dedicated*.
○ Mindful.
○ *Anxious*.
○ *Reliable*. (Because I always try to be honest) 
○ *Committed*. 
○ *Defensive*. 
○ Loyal.
○ *Trusting*.
○ *Ambivalent*. 
○ *Worrying*.
○ *Perseverant*.
○ *Concerned*.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True*. 
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- *My association/loyalty to important people/groups. 
*- *My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world. *_(I'm leaning towards this)_
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- *True*. _(I avoid conflicts, however, if someone wrongs me, I won't hesitate to confront and literally beat them to death)_
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- *True*.
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- *Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side*.
- _*Can I say 'fluctuating'?*_

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- *True*.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- *That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated*.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- *Try to love others so much that others won't reject me*.
- *Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection*.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
- *False*. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- *True*.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- *True*.
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True*.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False*. _(I don't enjoy introspection because the world always disturb me by demanding fast responses every time I try doing it)_

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- *True*.
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- *True*.
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and *will cut corners to make things more efficent*. _(In emergency situations)_
- *Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own*. _(When things go downhill)_
- None of these.* Either I'll seek for others' help, react emotionally, or try to avoid dealing with the problem.*

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- *True*. _(But, I always fail)
_- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- *True*.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True*.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True*.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- *True*.
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True*.
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False*.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- *False*. _(Unless if the rules are involving me or my closest one's well-beings or my internal values and belief systems)_

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- *True*. _(Especially in front of my loved ones, but again, I always fail)_
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False*.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False*.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- *True*. _(Unconsciously)_
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True*.
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True*.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- *False*.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- *True*.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- *True*.
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- *True*.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- *True*.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True*.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- False. 
- *50/50. In stressful conditions, I can self-pity or self-degrading myself, and I admit that I can be self-centered at times. However, I'm not melancholic at all.
*
53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- *True*. 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True*.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- *True*.
- *False*. 
- *I intensely feel my emotions for a long time. After two or three months, I will analyze possibilities on why did I feel that way a.k.a trying to figure out my past feelings.*

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- *True*.
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- *False*.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- *True*.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
- *False*. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- *True*. _(I am suspicious, fearful,_ _AND try not to deal with unknown things)_
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
- *False*.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- *Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation*.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal: 
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- *Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me*.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of those. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- *My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated*.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed*.
- *Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful*.
- *Too willful, defiant and confrontational*.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Too clingy, worried and self-important*.
- *Impatient, irresponsible and excessive*.
- Too complacent, *inattentive and stubborn*.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Too impatient, rigid and critical*.
- *Too competitive, insincere and boastful*.
- Too detached, isolated and *provocative*.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- *Reject the needs of others in favor for my own*.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True*.
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- *True*. 
- *False*.
- *I feel things first and don't even know the reasons nor the feelings until I then analyze and contemplate it myself.
*
71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
- *False*. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- *True*.
- False.




As I'm a non-Native English speaker, there are some questions that I struggle to answer. Please let me know if you need any more clarifications or elaborations, or if you feel that my answers are ambiguous.


----------



## depths (Nov 12, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 5w6 - 1w2 - 4w5.
> 
> As for your wing strengths:
> ...


Hi, thank you once again. A lot of the wing strengths seem to be pretty even, but I guess I did bold a lot of choices.

I was surprised to see that 3 is rated lower for me because I remember a few results from some online tritype tests included 3 as my main type (I did get 5 as my main a few times though).. On Nov 4th I got a result that looked like: 3w2-8w7-5w4. This was around the time when I was stressed and dealing with work issues, bordering on an unhealthy mindset like: 'I'll stop at nothing to get this done.' Nov 17th, I would say I was healthy / not stressed and the same test said 3w4-1w2-5w6. Aside from all that, I personally think it makes sense that 1w2 and 5w6 show up again for your assessment of my typing. 

I relate to the 3 type.. This is a bit from Enneagram Institute that I think applies to me: "They want success because they are afraid of disappearing into a chasm of emptiness and worthlessness: without the increased attention and feeling of accomplishment which success usually brings, Threes fear that they are nobody and have no value." One of my main motivators is impressing the people who are closest to me (especially my parents) and if no one cares about me, I don't feel as motivated to work hard. 

How would my tritype change (if at all) if you accommodated for this? I think 531/351/315 is possible. I looked up 5-1-4 after your typing and I could relate to it, but I think something felt missing. I think 4, like 8, does have an influence on my personality but I think 3 is more prevalent than both.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

heres another, in case youre still doing this =)
btw, i dont understand anything about ennegram, so you can just give me anything and id believe it, lol
thanks ^.^

key: bolded answers, underlined stronger ones where applicable 


1.) Select all of your fears.
- *The fear of deprivation and pain.*
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.
- *The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
- *The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- *The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate.*
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies.
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
*- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.*
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.*
- Constantly expressing anger.
- *Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- *Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- *Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel.*
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.

5.) How do you express fear?
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown.*
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you.
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.*
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing.
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
-* Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic.
○* Escapist.*
○ Adventurous.
○ Extrospective.
○ Compulsive.
○ Hasty.
○ Futuristic.
○ Versatile.
○ Exuberant.
○ Curious.
○ Experiential.
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining.
○ Bold.
○ Spontaneous.
○ Enthusiastic.
○ Excessive.
○ *Occupied.*
○ Materialistic.
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning.
○ Autonomous.
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful.
○ Charismatic.
○ Dynamic.
○ Destructive.
○ Insensitive.
○ Exhibitionistic.
○ Assertive.
○ Protective.
○* Honest.*
○ Decisive.
○ Confrontational.
○ Strong.
○ Demonstrative.
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic.
○ Emotional.
○ Sensitive.*
○ Refined.
○ Individualistic.
○ *Introspective.
○ Self-Absorbed.
○ Temperamental.
○ Pessimistic.*
○ Self-Centered.
○ *Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic.
○* Negative Self-Image.
○ Low Self-Esteem.
○ Shy.*
○ Idealistic.
○ Complex.
○ Self-Expressive.
○ Self-Indulgent.
○ Fantasizing.

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive.
○ Interpersonal.
○ Empowering.
○ Intrusive.
○ Manipulative.
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic.
○ Caring.
○ Helpful.
○ Supportive.
○ Prideful.
○ Demanding.
○ Empathetic.
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled.
○ Hysterical.
○ *Friendly.*
○ Approval-Seeking.
○ Needy.
○* Kindhearted.*

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive.
○* Resigning.*
○ Paradoxical.
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible.
○* Easygoing.*
○ Self-Effacing.
○ *Receptive.
○ Agreeable.*
○ Stable.
○* Complacent.*
○ Indomitable.
○ Conciliatory.
○ Submissive.
○ *Passive-Aggressive.*
○ Stubborn.
○ Self-Forgetful.
○* Indecisive.
○ Conflict-Avoidant.
○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert.
○ Inventive.
○ Isolated.
○ *Contemplative.
○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○* Independent.*
○ Self-Motivated.
○ *Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
○ *Cynical.*
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical.
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive.*
○ Intuitive.

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented.*
○ Adaptable.
○ Driven.
○ Image-Conscious.
○ Successful.
○ Paragon.
○ Attention-Seeking.
○ Self-Deceptive.
○ Vain.
○ Deceitful.
○ Superficial.
○ Relentless.
○* Insecure.*
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic.
○* Competitive.*
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious.
○ Opportunistic.
○ Motivating.

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing.*
○ Critical.
*○ Perfectionistic.*
○ Controlling.
○ Self-Righteous.
○ Principled.
○ Obsessive.
○ Purist.
○ Realistic.
○ Ethical.
○ Punitive.
○ Disciplined.
○ Rational.
○ Dogmatic.
○ Responsible.
○ Reformer.
○ Fixated.
○ Detail-Oriented.
○ Anger-Rejecting.
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.*
*○ Doubtful.*
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable.
○ Committed.
○ *Defensive.
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.*
○ Ambivalent.
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
*- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.*
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False.*

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind.
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with*
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.*
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.*
- False.

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
*- False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
*- True.*
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself.
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others".
- True.
*- False.*

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent.
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own.*
- None of these.

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can.
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do.
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment.
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules.
*- True.*
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued.
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive.
*- True.*
- False.

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True.
*- False.*

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False.*

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True.
*- False.*

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False.*

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these*.

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
*- Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
*- None of these.*

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.*
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to*
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.*
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational.
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True.*
- False.

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive.
*- True.*
- False.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.*
- False.*


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Clean like Rotom W said:


> Thanks for that! That's how I type, so it makes sense. Although I'm in limbo when it comes to core 9 or 6. Either way, I know that my wings would either be w7 or w1. The other two are so far gone from my personality lol.
> 
> Would you be willing to share the instinct descriptions for 9 and 6? They seem like they're from an unfamiliar source. :]
> 
> Thanks again!


Certainly.  The source is The Enneagram Blogspot

"*Sexual Sixes* get their sense of security primarily from their emotional bond with a significant other. But they also have many doubts, both about their own ability to have a suitable mate and about the mate's ability or willingness to really be there for them. Sexual Sixes often manifest a tension between their gender roles: they are both masculine and feminine, "macho" and coquettish. Moreover, Sexual Six women have a tough, tomboy side to them but still come across as feminine. Similarly, the men of this Variant display a sensitivity and vulnerability while being essentially masculine. Sexual Sixes also tend to be emotionally intense, like Eights and Fours. Part of this comes from anxiety about their ability to keep a strong, capable partner. Thus, Sexual Sixes try to cultivate their masculine or feminine attributes in order to find a good partner and, later, to remain appealing to this person. Often, they feel most comfortable relating to members of the opposite sex and may feel competitive with the same sex. They also tend to test their significant others to see if they are strong enough and to make sure that they are really committed to the relationship. When more stressed, Sexual Sixes can be emotionally volatile, with their feelings about people changing strongly and suddenly. They fall into suspiciousness about their partner and can be quite jealous, while at the same time feeling a strong need to "prove" their desirability."

"*Social Sixes* look for security in the social sphere—that is, through their affiliations with different people and organizations. They are warm, engaging, and humorous, trying to send out the message that they are approachable and safe. They like to enlist people, getting others involved in projects or activities they see as worthwhile. Social Sixes frequently volunteer to work in groups and committees. They do not necessarily enjoy doing this, but they see it is necessary and so are willing to give their time and energy. They want to be regarded as regular guys or gals and may have difficulty taking stands that would be unpopular in their peer groups. They seek consensus before moving ahead with their agendas and they want to feel that others are "with them," backing them up. Although Social Sixes like being involved, they often become nervous about holding positions of responsibility because they are afraid that they will have to make decisions that others will not like, thus losing their support. When more insecure, their suspiciousness may lead them to form in-groups and out-groups in the workplace or in other social or societal areas."

"*Self-Preservation Sixes* find their security through safeguarding resources—money, food, property, shelter, and so forth—and tend to chronically worry about these things. ("Have the bills been paid?" "Have the car's brakes been checked recently?" "Do we have enough insurance?") They care a great deal about safety and thrift. Indeed, Self-Pres Sixes feel most secure when they are responsible for financial matters, and believe that their effective running of these affairs is something they can contribute. When they are less secure, however, they do not trust others to be responsible. They need to be constantly informed, if not entirely in control, of practical matters that affect them. Self-Pres Sixes can be funny and friendly and want to be involved and engaged, but they have difficulty relaxing, especially around unfamiliar others. They are more introverted and more likely to be loners than the other Sixes. When more stressed, they may stay in punishing situations longer than they should (bad jobs, bad marriages) or become concerned with having control of resources, like a less healthy Eight."

"*Sexual Nines* seek a sense of well-being by finding something or someone to merge with. They want to be at one with the world, with beauty, with nature, but especially with a special, ideal lover. That being said, Sexual Nines have many anxieties about losing themselves by submerging their identity in the other. Thus, they can sometimes appear ambivalent and emotionally conflicted, like Fours or Sixes. They sometimes attempt to "solve" the inner conflict between their desire for merging and their desire for independence by "triangulation." They engage in two separate, simultaneous relationships that serve different needs while never completely showing up in either. Needless to say, this can create the kinds of conflicts that Nines are trying to avoid.

The overall affect of Sexual Nines is one of gentleness, ease, and flow, and they seek these qualities in others and in the environment. They also tend to be highly sensual, enjoying tastes, textures, and sensations. Although they resemble Fours in this regard, being ethereal and dreamy, their sensuality is earthy and embodied, and they are not as self-aware or self-doubting as Fours. Sexual Nines tend to be more imaginative than the other Variants—often with elements of gentle whimsy and heroic fantasy. They see the world in magical terms, investing even ordinary objects with a warm glow. They seem to take in the world with a wide-eyed wonder and have a characteristic child-like aura about them."

"*Social Nines* seek a sense of well being through social connection and friendship. People of this variant may often not seem like Nines because they are usually more outgoing, active, and involved in their world. There is more warmth and affection expressed by Nines of this variant. They tend to be idealistic and are often supportive of causes, acting as the "social glue" in many organizations and groups. But even in the midst of social activity, Social Nines remain strangely unaware of and unaffected by the problems of others. They are drawn to situations in which they feel they can belong, but they also internally hold themselves apart—usually by emotionally distancing themselves from others while maintaining an outward friendliness.

Since Social Nines tend to be affable and cheerful and enjoy having different experiences, they can resemble Sevens. They also tend to be more task-oriented: they enjoy working on projects and being involved in meaningful activities with others, so they can also resemble Threes. Unlike Threes, however, Social Nines have difficulty sustaining efforts on their own behalf. They do not easily pursue their own goals and tend to get sidetracked by social interactions and others' needs and agendas."

"*Self-Preservation Nines* are perhaps the most easygoing Nines, but they are also the most likely to need time alone, untroubled by other people's influence and requirements. They seek a sense of well-being through comfort: familiar routines, "comfort foods," and a supportive, uncomplicated environment are all highly valued. Self-Pres Nines have their own way of doing things, their own pace, and their own philosophy of life, and they will stubbornly resist any effort to change any of these things. Self-Pres Nines are also people of few words, preferring to communicate in nonverbal ways. They often pretend to be less savvy and aware than they actually are, as if tempting other people to underestimate them—so that they will be left alone. Positively, they are grounded and patient, possessing a great deal of common sense. They tend to have problems with overindulging themselves in food and drink, or conversely with rigorously controlling their diets—this is especially true of Self-Pres Nines with the One wing. They may also lack physical exercise. In any case, having their routine and lifestyle change is very challenging for them."


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

sucrilhos said:


> Thank you very much! I appreciate all the work, and my tritype seems about right!
> 
> I disagree about the stacking, though. I'm pretty sure I'm a sx-last, but I'm still trying to figure out the instinctual dominance.
> 
> Would you mind explaining why the variants relate to the tritype positions? I've seen this before, but it never really made sense to me.


You're quite welcome. My apologies for not getting your instinctual variant stacking correct. I plan to add some questions relating to the variants to the questionnaire at some point.

Essentially, they relate in that each goes with a type in the tritype like 6w5 So / 3w2 Sp / 1w9 Sx, for example. Meaning that the descriptions for Social 6, Self Preservation 3 and Sexual 1 in theory should resonate with you.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

TheHuman said:


> Thanks for the analysis. I self type as 4w3 so I agree on that, when it comes to gut type, I am actually surprised I socred as 1w9, becase I always thought I am quite a clear 9. I always had issue with identifying my head type, probrably because it's my weakest one, 6w5 is a possibility, but to be honest I was considering 7w6 or 5w6 over 6w5.
> 
> Do you have any idea what the instinctual variant is?


You're quite welcome. I could be wrong, I'll admit that. My impression was Sp/So/Sx.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

If you are still doing this, I'd greatly appreciate if you could do mine.


* *





1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 

4.) How do you express shame?
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Tough Minded, Domineering, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious, Energetic.
- Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Perfectionistic, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant. 

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Autonomous. 
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Strong. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Insecure. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Ambitious. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Obsessive.
○ Rational. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Defensive
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let it down when I feel safe 

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Fit the expectations of others 
- Get along well with others, keep harmony

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## imaginamry (Nov 8, 2016)

I think I might know mine but I was hoping you'd take a look at my answers and give me your idea.  Thank you!

I italicized ones that I somewhat relate to.

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
_- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. _
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.*
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
_- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. _
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
_- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults._
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger? *All of the above. Most of the time it's repressed, though. I'd rank them Repressed, Internalized, then Externalized.*
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame? *Again, all of them. I'd rank them Expressed, Repressed, then Internalized.*
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? *This one has a clear winner: Internalized.*
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
*- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. *
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
*○ Extrospective. *
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
*○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
*○ Enthusiastic. *
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
*○ Charismatic. *
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. 
○ Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. *
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. *
*○ Self-Indulgent.* 
*○ Fantasizing.* 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. *
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
*○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. *
*○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. *
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
*○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.*
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
*○ Needy.*
○ Kindhearted. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. *
*○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.*
○ Distractible. 
*○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. *
*○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
*○ Conciliatory. *
*○ Submissive. *
*○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful.* 
*○ Indecisive. *
*○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
*○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.*
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.*
○ Cold.
*○ Insightful.*
*○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.*
○ Cynical.
*○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.*
*○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
*○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. *
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
*○ Ambitious. *
○ Opportunistic. 
*○ Motivating. *

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
○ Critical. 
*○ Perfectionistic. *
○ Controlling. 
*○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. *
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. *
*○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
*○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
*○ Responsible. *
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
*○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.*

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
*○ Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
*○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.*
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
*○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. *
*○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. *
○ Worrying.
*○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False.* 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.*
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False.* 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
*- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
*- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.*
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
*- True.*
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
*- False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful. *Not sure.*
- True.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity. *Not sure.*
- True.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False.* 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed. *Sometimes.*
- True.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.* Sometimes..*
- True.
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False.* 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
-* False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
_- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
_- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
_- Security and contentment; What awaits._
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.*
_- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated._
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
*- None of these. *

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
_- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
_- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of being without support or guidance.
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Not taking action.
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.*
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
More likely internalised than repressed however either could be relevant, I don’t experience shame often, when I do I would not share it with others as I fear it would be acceptable, I don’t think I always notice it myself though. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment. 
I’m not especially fearful, probably internalised over repressed. I’m more likely to analyse to understand if it’s a valid fear, a safety concern, or a fear of failure, if it’s the latter then I’ll try to push through it though. 

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- *Future Oriented*, Extroverted (In MBTI sense, not as in outgoing), *Open Minded, Compulsive*, Reluctant, Arrogant.
- *Easygoing*, Trusting, *Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- *Strong Willed*, Decisive, *Tough Minded*, Domineering, Controlling (not others, only self and environment, Aggressive.
- *Analytical*, Knowledgeable, Observant, *Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic*.
- Unique, Emotional, *Creative*, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self-Conscious.
- Loyal, *Practical*, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal. 
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive. 

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Bold. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Willful. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Strong. 

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Empowering. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Friendly. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Independent. 
○ Withholding.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Realistic. 
○ Rational. 

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Cautious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Mindful.
○ Reliable. 
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
- Down, so I can let others in.
A bit of one and a bit of two, letting my guard down takes a lot

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
None, really, they all impact slightly though. 

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
Both options are relevant. 

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False. 
I don’t think so, I’m not a particularly fearful person though

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficient. 
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- None of these. 
If the problem is personal, I will withdraw, otherwise I seek efficiency (if cut corners means do a poor job then not so much). I will take people’s feelings into account in how I deliver solutions however a problem is something to solve so people’s wants and feelings will not be relevant if they contradict the objective facts. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- False.
I do not avoid experiencing or acknowledging it, I avoid expressing it to others though. 

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.
- False.
Not entirely sure, maybe. I can be avoidant. 

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- False.
Not all rules are equal, if the rule is valid imo and people don’t follow it because of laziness or incompetency and that results in a poor outcome or more work for others then it will annoy me, otherwise I don’t care. 

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- False.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- False.
If the meaning here is that anger is a neutral emotion that should not inherently be avoided, then I agree, weather anger is good or bad is only determined by the actions taken and their outcomes, not feeling the emotion. 

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False.
I don’t pretend to be anyone, I feel people like the way I can impact on how they feel more than who I really am though. 

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- False. 
I don’t believe I detach from my emotions per say, I would say I can separate how I feel from my analysis of what that means, above all I seek to understand them, not avoid experiencing them. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- False.
It is fulfilling in its own right, I wouldn’t say I feel empty though, more that I value knowledge and gain immense enjoyment from learning. 

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
- False.
Not sure, secure isn’t the word I would have chosen, I do prefer to be in control of personal spaces though. I am highly affected by my environment, if personal space is not in order I will be unmotivated as a direct result, it won’t cause me to feel less secure. I don’t need to be in control of things that don’t impact me. 

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- False. 
Curious more than suspicious. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- None of these. *
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- None of these. *
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
If that last one didn’t say “Heart” I may have selected that, none of them really fit though. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- *Too willful, defiant* and confrontational.
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- None of these. 
Not a huge factor though

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
I try to find balance however I can reject my own needs when I haven’t considered what they are. 

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Lauressa said:


> My answers below...
> 
> Thanks so much, Rouskyrie!
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
6w5 - 1w9 - 3w4. (Quite different from what you got on that quiz, eh? I'm not sure if I'm wrong, or if that quiz was, honestly, haha.) 
(Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Body triad - 1 > 8 > 9; Heart triad - 3 > 4 > 2).

As for your wing strengths: 
Core type -> 5 wing: 56%. 7 wing: 44%. 
Second type -> 9 wing: 55%. 2 wing: 45%.
Third type -> 4 wing: 55%. 2 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

raindropsandlilies said:


> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> - The fear of deprivation and pain. *
> - The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.
> - The fear of being evil or corrupt.
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is: 
9w1 - 6w5 - 4w5.
(Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 1 wing: 65%. 8 wing: 35%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 58%. 7 wing: 42%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 60%. 3 wing: 40%. 

Thoughts?


----------



## raindropsandlilies (Jun 13, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 9w1 - 6w5 - 4w5.
> (Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2).
> 
> ...


Thanks for looking at my answers. I was certain of 6w5, which I think is my core type. 9w1 was a strong contender for tritype, but I had considered 5w4 as my other tritype. So, you were very close to what I had been considering, with one stacking flipped and one type flip. Do you have any thoughts on sx/so/sp?


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

*How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

Second one, I try to keep cool for the most part. Though, I do sometimes show signs of frustration. 


How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

Third one, I think I'm the one who makes myself feel the most shame.

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

It's a mixture of the second and the third. I avoid what I fear and I try to act like I'm not afraid. 

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. *
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.* 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. *
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.*
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

*To be honest, I'm not sure. I'm not really practical or knowledgeable. I'm not sure if I'm trustworthy, but I have been called some of the following.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
*○ Compulsive. *
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
*○ Versatile.* 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
*○ Spontaneous. *
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. *
○ Self-Confident.
*○ Direct.*
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest.* 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. *
*○ Introspective.* 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. 
*○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. *
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
*○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
*○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. *
*○ Self-Effacing*. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
*○ Unclear.*

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
*○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. *
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
*○ Detached.
○ Observant.*
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical.* 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
*○ Intuitive.* 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
*○ Adaptable.* 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure.* 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. *
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
*○ Cautious.*
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
*○ Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.*
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

*I don't know what my sense of self is.
*

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

*Yes, but only to certain people.
*

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
*- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False. 
*

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
*- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.*
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

*Also, I don't really ever get truly angry. 
*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
- False.

*I have no idea.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.*
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- False.

*I don't know.
*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

*A little bit, I usually just shrug it off and move on with my day.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False.* 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
- False. 

*I don't know. Maybe self pity, but not anything else.*

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False. *

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.*

*Only in social situations. Everything else is fine.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False.* 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

*Because, it makes life easier. But, I maintain my core beliefs. I'm just tolerant of other's beliefs.
*

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
*- None of these. 
*

*I have no idea.*

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
*- None of these. *

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

*I'm not really complacent, but I'm stubborn. Definitely.*

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
*- None of these. *

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. *
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I know that I'm a 5w6, but I'm unsure about the rest. Hopefully my answers are sufficient.

Thank you very much for all of your help.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Rouskyrie
Here you are:

* *






1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. **
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.**
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. **
*- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. **
*- The fear of being without support or guidance.**

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.**
*- Conserving everything for yourself.**
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.**
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
*- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.**

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. **
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
*- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. **
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, *Domineering*, *Controlling*, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.**
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- *Easygoing*, Trusting, *Conciliatory*, Self-Effacing, *Escapist*, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious, Energetic,* Self-Assured,* Scheming, *Narcissistic*, *Monomaniacal*.
*- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.**
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.**
- Future Oriented, *Extroverted*, Open Minded, Compulsive, *Reluctant*, *Arrogant*.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
*○ Escapist. **
○ Adventurous. 
*○ Extrospective. **
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. **
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
*○ Excessive. **
*○ Occupied. **
*○ Materialistic. **
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Dominant.**
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. **
*○ Self-Confident.**
*○ Direct.**
*○ Powerful.**
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
*○ Insensitive. **
○ Exhibitionistic. 
*○ Assertive. **
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. **
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
*○ Strong. **
*○ Demonstrative. **
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. **
○ Emotional. 
*○ Sensitive. **
*○ Refined. **
*○ Individualistic. **
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
*○ Pessimistic. **
*○ Self-Centered. **
*○ Socially Awkward.**
*○ Romantic. **
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
*○ Intrusive. **
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
*○ Histrionic. **
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
*○ Prideful. **
*○ Demanding. **
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
*○ Entitled. **
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
*○ Approval-Seeking. **
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
*○ Habit-Bound.**
*○ Distractible. **
*○ Easygoing. **
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
*○ Complacent.**
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
*○ Stubborn. **
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
*○ Conflict-Avoidant. **
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. **
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
*○ Fearfully-Uncertain.**
*○ Independent. **
○ Self-Motivated.
*○ Withholding.**
*○ Cold.**
*○ Insightful.**
*○ Detached.**
*○ Observant.**
*○ Eccentric.**
*○ Cynical.**
*○ Cerebral.**
*○ Analytical. **
*○ Self-Sufficient.**
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented. **
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. **
*○ Successful. **
*○ Paragon. **
*○ Attention-Seeking. **
*○ Self-Deceptive. **
*○ Vain. **
○ Deceitful. 
*○ Superficial. **
*○ Relentless.**
*○ Insecure. **
*○ Self-Promoting.**
*○ Narcissistic. **
*○ Competitive. **
*○ Career-Focused.**
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. **
*○ Critical. **
*○ Perfectionistic. **
*○ Controlling. **
*○ Self-Righteous. **
*○ Principled. **
*○ Obsessive. **
*○ Purist. **
*○ Realistic. **
○ Ethical. 
*○ Punitive. **
*○ Disciplined. **
*○ Rational. **
*○ Dogmatic. **
*○ Responsible. **
*○ Reformer. **
*○ Fixated. **
*○ Detail-Oriented. **
*○ Anger-Rejecting. **
*○ Serious.**

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.**
*○ Cautious.**
*○ Suspicious. **
*○ Trustworthy.**
*○ Evasive.**
*○ Cooperative.**
*○ Doubtful. **
*○ Rigid.**
*○ Dedicated.**
○ Mindful.
*○ Anxious.**
○ Reliable. 
*○ Committed. **
*○ Defensive. **
*○ Loyal.**
○ Trusting.
*○ Ambivalent. **
*○ Worrying.**
*○ Perseverant.**
*○ Concerned.**

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. **

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.**
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. **

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.**
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.**

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.**
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.**
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.**
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.**
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.**

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False.**

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.**
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
*- True.**
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.**
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.**
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
*- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.**
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.**
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.**
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.**
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.**
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.**
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.**

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.**
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.**
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.**
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.**

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.**
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
*- True.**
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.**
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.**
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.**
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.**
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.**
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.**
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.**
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.**
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.**
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. **
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.**

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.**
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.**
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.**
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.**
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. **

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.**
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.**

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.**
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.**
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.**
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.**
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.**
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.**
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.**

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True.**
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True. **
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. **

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.**


----------



## severn (Jun 24, 2016)

@Rouskyrie 

Please type me! 


* *







Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 

1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger. (no so often)
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 


4.) How do you express shame?
Honeslty I dont know. I cant choose any. I'd say that I prefer to do the right thing to avoid feeling shame. And on the other hand, I dont feel like I'm more shameful than anyone else. I'd say that we are all the same at certain point. I left the spotlight or stop doing something or push towards others if they are trying to making me feel ashamed of something.

5.) How do you express fear? 

- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. (sorry, I cant choose a full strip)
- *Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded,* Domineering, Controlling, *Aggressive.*
-* Analytical, *Knowledgeable, *Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
- *Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed,* Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, *Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive*. 
- E*mpathetic, Altruistic,* Sentimental, *People-Pleasing,* Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, *Self-Assured, Scheming, *Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- *Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy,* Fearful, *Distrustful, Defensive.*
- *Moralistic, Perfectionistic,* Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Curious. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
. 
○ Willful. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 


9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Idealistic. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.


○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Vain.
○ Insecure. 


14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Rational. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Perseverant.


16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.

- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to

- My internal view of the world.


18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.


20.) My emotional guard is

- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.


21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True. But at the end it really doesnt matter. I dont pursue it.

22.) I feel frustrated with

- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.

- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.

- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- Sometimes.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.

- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.

- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 

- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- Dont know/dont care.

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 


32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.


33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.


34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.


35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.

- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 

- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 

- sometimes, but not all the time.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- I'd like.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- Totally depends.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True. 


41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.


42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".

- Partly. Its only a emotion yes, but I've a lot of reasons for not being angry all the time. Mostly my own happiness. 

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.

- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 

- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.


46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- I dont know. Guess I dont feel ashamed in front of others frequently. 

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.

- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 

- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True. But I dont want to do anything for gain that fake value.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.

- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence
- True.


53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- Sometimes.

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- I dont know.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- I try.


56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.


57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.


58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- Sometimes. 


59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 


60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.


61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.


62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony. I just adapt to my beloved ones and the society norms (law) for obvious reasons. 


63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal

- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. I'd say that my senses of self is rather my *dignity* as human being and my happiness which depends on emotional balance or inner peace.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
-I'd say honesty, loyalty and wisdom.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being

- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

- Too detached, isolated and provocative.


68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.


69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.


70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.


72.) I express my anger to get what I want.

- False.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

This looks great - I await my results!



Rouskyrie said:


> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.
> 
> I have a questionnaire taken from the Enneagram Tritype Test I posted on Boombox that I would like those of you who are interested to fill out, if possible, please.
> 
> *If you don't wish to fill out the entire thing, you can fill out just this*:


How do you express anger? 
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*

How do you express shame?
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. *
*- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *

How do you express fear? 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
*- Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
*- Constantly expressing anger.*

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*

4.) How do you express shame?
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 
*
5.) How do you express fear? 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.
*
6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
*- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.*
*- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.*

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. *
*○ Curious. *
*○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. *
*○ Spontaneous. *
*○ Excessive. *
*○ Occupied. *
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.
*
8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Dominant.
○ Conning.* 
*○ Direct.*
*○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. *
*○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic.* 
*○ Honest. 
○ Decisive.* 
*○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.*

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. *
*○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image*. 
*○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal.* 
*○ Manipulative. *
*○ Histrionic.* 
*○ Helpful. *
* Supportive.* 
*○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic.* 
*○ Friendly. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Distractible. 
**○ Self-Forgetful. *

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Inventive. *
*○ Insightful.*
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Success-Oriented.* 
*○ Adaptable.* 
*○ Image-Conscious. *
*○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. *
*○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.*
*○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic.* 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
**○ Rational. *

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Suspicious. *
*○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- False. 
*
17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.*

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*

20.) My emotional guard is
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
*- False.
*
29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
*- None of these. I tend to lose my shit.*

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- False.*

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
*- True.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
*- True.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
*- True.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- False. *

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- False. *

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- False. *

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- None of these. I am highly ambitious; I want to create an extraordinary life where I can express my talents, and be remembered by others.*

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- None of these. My unique style of romance.*

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed*.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
*- True.*




Though now I have filled this out...I kind of come across as fucked up.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Trying this on for size.


* *







1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
*- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
-* Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- *Constantly expressing anger.*
- *Not taking action.*

How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

Fairly split between the two. 

How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

Fluctuates depending on mood and subject. 

How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

Detachment and anxiety induced procrastination. 

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- *Strong Willed*, Decisive, *Tough Minded*, Domineering, Controlling, *Aggressive*.
- *Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic*.
- Unique, Emotional, *Creative*, Self-Absorbed, *Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious*.
- *Easygoing*(80% of the time, easily taken out of this state though), Trusting, Conciliatory, *Self-Effacing*, *Escapist*, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- *Loyal*, Practical, Trustworthy, *Fearful, Distrustful*, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, *Critical, Obsessive*.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, *Open Minded*, *Compulsive*, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist. *
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ *Compulsive*. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ *Versatile*. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious.* 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ *Direct*.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ *Destructive. *
○ *Insensitive.* 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ *Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ *Confrontational.* 
○ Strong. 
○ *Demonstrative. *
○ *Aggressive.*

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic.* 
○ Emotional. 
○ *Sensitive.* 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ *Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed.* 
○ *Temperamental. *
○ *Pessimistic. *
○ *Self-Centered.* 
○ *Socially Awkward.*
○ *Romantic. *
○ *Negative Self-Image.* 
○ *Low Self-Esteem. *
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ *Complex.* 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ *Self-Indulgent. *
○ *Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ *Prideful.* 
○ *Demanding.* 
○ Empathetic. 
○ *Selfless.*
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ *Paradoxical*. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ *Distractible.* 
○ *Easygoing. *
○ *Self-Effacing. *
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ *Submissive*. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ *Stubborn.* 
○ *Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. *
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.*
○* Fearfully-Uncertain.*
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
*○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.*
*○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
○* Hypersensitive.*
○* Intuitive.* 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ *Insecure.* 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. *
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
*○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive.* 
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic.* 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
*○ Fixated. *
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
*○ Suspicious.* 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
*○ Doubtful.* 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
*○ Mindful.*
*○ Anxious.*
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
*○ Loyal.*
○ Trusting.
*○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant*.
*○ Concerned.*

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True.* 
- False. 

Not fully at least.

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
*- My self image of a successful, valuable person.*
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *

I don't look for it, I recognize it often is necessary though and may initiate/won't shy from it. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
*- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.*
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

Never physically.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

Things I must find, changes I must make, I feel lost most of the time.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

Love and hate what I find. 

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

Too hard on myself, is a common remark by others

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False.* 

I can logically see how this could be true, I don't "relate" to it. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
*- None of these. *

It really depends on the problem. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

I suck at it though 

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
*- False.*

Without structure I just sink into depression. 

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

There are cases where I try to suppress it, fail and don't notice I failed though. 

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.
*- False.*

See above. 

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True.*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False*.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

I feel vulnerable expressing anger. Or any emotion. 

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
*- False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*
- False.

Everyone has a public persona. 

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
*- False.*

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. *
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *
In order to attain self sufficiency for validation.

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
*- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.*
- *Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me*.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 

I want both. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed*.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- *Impatient*, irresponsible and *excessive*.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too *impatient*, rigid *and critical*.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
*- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.*
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
-Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

Particularly true in intimate relationships. 

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
-* False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True.* 
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## airwren (Mar 20, 2015)

This is great. Thanks so much for your help!


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 

4.) How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Unique, *Emotional*, *Creative*, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, *Self Conscious*.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, *Escapist*, *Passive Aggressive*. 
- *Empathetic*, Altruistic, *Sentimental*, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, *Fearful*, *Distrustful*, *Defensive*.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Escapist. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Curious. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional.
○ Sensitive. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic.
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy.
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive.
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Distractible. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Insightful.
○ Observant.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Insecure. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- False. _(mostly)_ 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False.

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True. _(around those I'm comfortable with)_

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True. _(mostly)_

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## AvaISTJ (Nov 24, 2016)

This looks like a very well put together test, so thanks for doing this for us, @Rouskyrie. Most of the tritypes tests don't seem nearly this in-depth.


* *





1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies.
_These won by the process of elimination. I really relate to the first one more than the others._
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.

3.) How do you express anger?
Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
_I feel like I internalize my shame, but there is also a feeling of needing to prove myself. Maybe that relates more to the expression of anger and being self-critical at times._
Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain.
_OR_
Repressed shame

5.) How do you express fear? 
_Another I'm unsure of. I'm leaning toward Externalized fear, because the hoarding of information sounds like me. I don't want to be ignorant of something I might need to know and so over-prepare for things._
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you.
_While I wouldn't call myself emotional or extroverted, for instance, I picked the ones where more words in the category seemed to fit me than didn't._
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Escapist.
○ Extrospective.
○ Compulsive.
○ Curious.
○ Experiential.
○ Entertaining.
○ Occupied.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Autonomous.
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Willful.
○ Insensitive.
○ Protective.
○ Honest.
○ Decisive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic.
○ Refined.
○ Individualistic.
○ Introspective.
○ Pessimistic.
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic.
○ Shy.
○ Idealistic.
○ Complex.
○ Self-Indulgent.
○ Fantasizing.

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Caring.
○ Helpful.
○ Approval-Seeking.

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Self-Effacing.
○ Stable.
○ Complacent.
○ Indomitable.
○ Passive-Aggressive.
○ Stubborn.
○ Conflict-Avoidant.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Contemplative.
○ Private.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Observant.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented.
○ Image-Conscious.
○ Successful.
○ Paragon.
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious.

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing.
○ Critical.
○ Perfectionistic.
○ Self-Righteous.
○ Principled.
○ Obsessive.
○ Purist.
○ Realistic.
○ Ethical.
○ Disciplined.
○ Rational.
○ Dogmatic.
○ Responsible.
○ Detail-Oriented.
○ Anger-Rejecting.
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Cautious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Reliable.
○ Committed.
○ Loyal.
○ Perseverant.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
_A mixture of these two:_
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
_Not self-pity, but the other two to an extent._
- True.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
_More true than false._
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

Rafasasaki said:


> Calling everyone who hasn't found their tritype.
> 
> Essentially, I'm looking for people who haven't yet found their tritype that I can assist in finding their tritype, while also improving my experience with trityping and Enneagram typing in general.
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
1w9 - 5w4 - 4w5. 
(Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8; Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7; Heart triad - 4 > 2 > 3).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 9 wing: 60%. 2 wing: 40%.
Second type -> 4 wing: 61%. 6 wing: 39%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 83%. 3 wing: 17%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

knightlevante said:


> Since tritype is a new concept for me, I'm going to give this a shot:
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
2w3 - 6wb (wings balanced) - 9w8.
(Heart triad - 2 > 4 > 3; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Body triad - 9 > 8 > 1).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 3 wing: 61%. 1 wing: 39%.
Second type -> 5 wing: 50%. 7 wing: 50%.
Third type -> 8 wing: 58%. 1 wing: 42%.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rafasasaki (May 12, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 1w9 - 5w4 - 4w5.
> (Body triad - 1 > 9 > 8; Head triad - 5 > 6 > 7; Heart triad - 4 > 2 > 3).
> 
> ...



Interesting, initially I was trying to decide whether I was a 145 or a 154, but someone typed me as a 146 and I thought it was interesting, could you perhaps elaborate on that? they all seem so familiar, as for head and heart, they feel very balanced to me, that´s why I was having trouble figuring out whether it was 145 or 154, also, just for saying it, when I took a tritype test I got 147.


----------



## Rouskyrie (Jul 20, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> heres another, in case youre still doing this =)
> btw, i dont understand anything about ennegram, so you can just give me anything and id believe it, lol
> thanks ^.^
> 
> ...


Based on your answers, your tritype is:
6w5 - 9w1 - 4w5.
(Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2).

As for your wing strengths:
Core type -> 5 wing: 62%. 7 wing: 38%.
Second type -> 1 wing: 65%. 8 wing: 35%.
Third type -> 5 wing: 55%. 3 wing: 45%.

Thoughts?


----------



## knightlevante (May 26, 2012)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 2w3 - 6wb (wings balanced) - 9w8.
> (Heart triad - 2 > 4 > 3; Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Body triad - 9 > 8 > 1).
> 
> ...


Interesting, as I have never considered a 9 since the first time I knew Enneagram. 9 is almost always associated by pacifists and calm people, where I consider myself as aggressive, dynamic, and go-getter, which I think don't quite fit to 9 description. I also tend to persist until I get what I want. The only thing that I relate about 9's description are that I can be lazy and lacking motivations of doing something. In the past, I have considered 8 since 8 is associated with aggressiveness and easily get mad or annoyed. 8 women tend not to fit into stereotypical imagery of women since their traits are masculine, and I also feel as if I'm swimming upstream the society's expectation. 

I'm definitely not a 1-dominant even though I always feel as if what I do are never enough. I've read through 1's descriptor and 1 is way too neat for someone chaotic as me.

But again, that's what I think based on Enneagram references that I've read. So far, I've read Baron and Wagele, Russ Hudson, and Claire Cherikoff's materials. It may or may not be enough references. After all, you, @Rouskyrie, might have different stances than me and I would like you to share your thoughts, too :happy:

I'm also interested in knowing the 6 in me. You mentioned that I have a balanced wing, and I would like to know which one of wings is my tendency. Also, based on my answers, do you think I am a phobic or counterphobic 6? And why?


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rouskyrie said:


> Based on your answers, your tritype is:
> 6w5 - 9w1 - 4w5.
> (Head triad - 6 > 5 > 7; Body triad - 9 > 1 > 8; Heart triad - 4 > 3 > 2).
> 
> ...


wow, thanks, as i said, i dont understand what this means
but this is a great way to start my research

i feel more comfortable starting with an idea of what i am, and confirming or denying it, rather than starting from scratch having to check everything >.<


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

1.) Select all of your fears. 
*- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity*. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
*- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
- Wanting to acquire what other people have.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
*- Not taking action.*

3.) How do you express anger?
*- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.*
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
*- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. *
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
*- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
*- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
*- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.*
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic. *
○ Escapist. 
*○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective.* 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
*○ Versatile. *
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
*○ Bold. *
*○ Spontaneous. *
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
*○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.*
○ Direct.
*○ Powerful.
○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
*○ Insensitive. *
○ Exhibitionistic. 
*○ Assertive. *
○ Protective. 
*○ Honest. *
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
*○ Strong. *
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. *
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Temperamental. 
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
*○ Complex. *
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
○ Demanding. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. *
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Needy.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
*○ Easygoing. *
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
*○ Agreeable. *
*○ Stable. *
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. *
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Alert. *
○ Inventive. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
*○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.*
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
*○ Insightful.*
○ Detached.
*○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.*
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
*○ Intuitive. *

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
*○ Adaptable. *
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
*○ Attention-Seeking. *
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
*○ Ambitious. *
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
*○ Critical. *
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
*○ Realistic. *
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
*○ Rational. *
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
*○ Detail-Oriented. *
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
*○ Suspicious. *
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.*
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.*
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
*- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.*

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
*- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False.* 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
*- False.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
*- True.*
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
*- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. *
- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. 
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.*
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
*- False.*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
*- False.*

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
*- False.*

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.*

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False. *

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
*- False. *

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.
*- False.*

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
*- False.* 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
*- False.*

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False.* 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
*- True.*
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
*- None of these. *

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.
*- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.*
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
*- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.*
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.*
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. *

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


_Looking forward to the results...478/784/847?_


----------



## Kirby (May 30, 2015)

I erased anything that didn't apply to me:


* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity.
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 

4.) How do you express shame?
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive.
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile.
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Occupied.

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Honest. 
○ Strong. 

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Centered. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 
○ Self-Indulgent. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Selfless.
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Independent. 
○ Detached.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Insecure.  
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Principled. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Rational. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Cautious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- False. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficient. 


32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- False.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- False.


----------



## snowpetal (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok I'm really curious, so if you're still willing to do this I would sooo appreciate it! (Also I don't know how to put spoilers around text so I'm so sorry for how long this is going to be.)

1.) Select all of your fears. 
**- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
**- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. *
**- The fear of being evil or corrupt.*
**- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.*
- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
**- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. *
- The fear of being without support or guidance.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
*- Conserving everything for yourself.*
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen. (Although this could have to do with my OCD)*
- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.
*- Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.


**Somewhere between repressed and internalized, I think. I usually try not to let my anger show, especially if it's directed at a friend or someone I respect. There are some times though where I get so angry that I completely explode, or harshly criticize people.*

4.) How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: Openly displays shame. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. 

**Mostly internalized, but some externalized too. Lately I've been in a pattern of constantly needing approval for the things I do, but I think that's because I'm not at my healthiest mentally right now.*

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.

**I relate to all of these about equally.*

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
*- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.*
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.
*- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.*
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Optimistic.* 
*○ Escapist. *
*○ Adventurous.* 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
*○ Futuristic.* 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
*○ Curious. *
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ Spontaneous. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
*○ Pleasure-Seeking.*

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
*○ Conning.* 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
*○ Willful. *
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
*○ Protective. *
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Melancholic. *
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
*○ Individualistic. *
*○ Introspective. *
*○ Self-Absorbed. *
*○ Temperamental. *
○ Pessimistic. 
○ Self-Centered. 
*○ Socially Awkward.*
*○ Romantic. *
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
*○ Shy. *
*○ Idealistic. *
*○ Complex. *
*○ Self-Expressive. *
○ Self-Indulgent. 
*○ Fantasizing. *

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
*○ Caring. *
*○ Helpful. *
*○ Supportive. *
*○ Prideful. *
*○ Demanding. *
*○ Empathetic. *
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
*○ Friendly. *
*○ Approval-Seeking. *
○ Needy.
*○ Kindhearted. *

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Resigning. 
*○ Paradoxical. *
○ Habit-Bound.
*○ Distractible. *
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
*○ Passive-Aggressive. *
*○ Stubborn. *
*○ Self-Forgetful. *
*○ Indecisive. *
*○ Conflict-Avoidant. *
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
*○ Inventive. *
*○ Isolated.*
*○ Contemplative. *
*○ Private.*
*○ Fearfully-Uncertain.*
*○ Independent. *
*○ Self-Motivated.*
*○ Withholding.*
*○ Cold.*
○ Insightful.
*○ Detached.*
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
*○ Cynical.*
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical.* 
○ Self-Sufficient. *(not yet, but I wish I was lol)*
○ Hypersensitive.
*○ Intuitive.* 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
*○ Adaptable. *
○ Driven. 
○ Image-Conscious. 
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
*○ Self-Deceptive. *
○ Vain. 
*○ Deceitful. *
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure. (probably at least a little bit) *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
*○ Competitive.* 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
*○ Critical.* 
*○ Perfectionistic. *
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
*○ Obsessive.* 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
*○ Ethical. *
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
*○ Serious.
*
15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Security-Oriented.*
*○ Cautious.*
*○ Suspicious. *
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
*○ Cooperative.*
*○ Doubtful. *
*○ Rigid.*
*○ Dedicated.*
*○ Mindful.*
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
*○ Defensive. *
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
*○ Perseverant.*
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
*- True. *
- False. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
*- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.*
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False.* 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
*- True.*
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
*- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.*
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
*- True.
*- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
*- False (but sometimes true)*

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.
*- False.*

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
- False.

*Not really, but probably somewhere in the middle.*

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
*- True.*
- False.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
*- True.*
- False.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.*
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
*- True. (this one really resonates with me)*
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- False.

*Sometimes*

40.) I try to never show my anger.
*- True.*
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
*- False.*

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
*- True.*
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
*- True.*
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False.*

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
*- True.*
- False.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
*- True.*
- False.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
*- True.*
- False. 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
*- True. *
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- False. 

*Sometimes*

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
- False. 

*Sometimes.*

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
*- False. *

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False (it really depends on the situation)*

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
*- False.*

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
*- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.*
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.*
- None of these. 

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
*- None of these. *

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated. (Probably more this one)*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
- None of these. 

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
*- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too impatient, rigid and critical.*
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative.*
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
*- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.*

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
*- True. (for the most part)*
- False.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
*- True.* 
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
*- True.*
- False. 

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
*- True.*
- False.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

If no one ever gets to this (there are a ton of responses) that's fine.

* *





1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
- The fear of being unaccomplished and worthless. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
Unless I'm _really_ angry, anger sticks inside me in more of a "self criticizing" sort of way. Still, when I am angry, everyone knows.

4.) How do you express shame?
I ignore shame when it occurs and drown it out with work and achievement. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: Expresses fear openly by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Empathetic, Altruistic, Sentimental, People-Pleasing, Manipulative, Victimizing. 
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant. (this one enough to keep but not all)

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ Curious. 
○ Vivacious. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Destructive. (... Self destructive?) 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Demonstrative. 

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Complex. 
○ Self-Expressive. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Expressive. 
○ Manipulative. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Selfless.
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. (sort of) 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Relentless.
○ Insecure. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Principled. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Cooperative.
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 
*- False. *

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person. <-- Perhaps, but I don't feel strongly
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*

18.) I am confrontational.
*- True.* (not to the extreme)
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*

20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.
*- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.*

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.
- The present, because the search for what I seek is more exciting than the experience.
(*None*)

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
*- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.*

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*

26.) I openly express my anger. 
*- True.*
- False.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
*- True.*
- False.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
*- False.*

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
*- True.*
- False.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
*- False. *

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.
*- False.*

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
*- False.*

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
*- True.*
- False.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
*- True.*
- False.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- True.
*- False.*

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
*- False.*

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
*- True.* (unless the rules are wrong)
- False.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
*- False.*

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
*- False.*

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
*- True.*
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.
*- False.*

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- True.
*- False.*

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- True.
*- False.*

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
*- True.*
- False.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
*- False*.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
*- False. *

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
*- False.*

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
*- True.*
- False.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.
*- False.* (I feel deficient, but not for that reason)

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.
*- False.* 

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. **somewhere in between** 
- False. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
*- True.*
- False.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
*- True.*
- False. 

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
*- True.*
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
*- True.*
- False.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
*- True. * (not so much aggression, maybe "aggressive worrying")
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
*- False. *

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
*- True.*
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
*- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.* (if I had to choose 1)
*- None of these. *

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
*- Security and contentment; What awaits.*
- None of these. 

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
*- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
- My intelligence; I offer my expertise in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
*- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.*
*- None of these. *

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
*- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.*
- None of these. 

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
*- Too detached, isolated and provocative*.
- None of these. 

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
*- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.*
- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.
*- False.*

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
*- False. 
*
71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.
*- False. *

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
*- False.*


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I would say 495 or 459



snowpetal said:


> Ok I'm really curious, so if you're still willing to do this I would sooo appreciate it! (Also I don't know how to put spoilers around text so I'm so sorry for how long this is going to be.)
> 
> 1.) Select all of your fears.
> **- The fear of deprivation and pain.*
> ...


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

I would guess 592 or maybe 582



Krayfish said:


> If no one ever gets to this (there are a ton of responses) that's fine.
> 
> * *
> 
> ...


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

alyara said:


> I would guess 592 or maybe 582


Interesting. I've considered 592 as a tritype. Thank you, I didn't expect to actually get a response.


----------



## a cat (May 27, 2017)

* *




1.) Select all of your fears. 
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.

2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.
- Not taking action.

3.) How do you express anger?
- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. 

4.) How do you express shame?
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 

5.) How do you express fear? 
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security and suspiciousness of the unknown. 

6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, Observant, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.
- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. 
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, Defensive.

7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ Escapist. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Curious. 
○ Occupied. 

8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Autonomous. 
○ Direct.
○ Willful. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Strong.

9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Melancholic. 
○ Emotional. 
○ Sensitive. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ Introspective. 
○ Self-Absorbed. 
○ Socially Awkward.
○ Romantic. 
○ Negative Self-Image. 
○ Low Self-Esteem. 
○ Shy. 
○ Idealistic. 
○ Complex. 
○ Fantasizing. 

10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.

○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Empathetic. 
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Kindhearted. 

11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Resigning. 
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ Easygoing. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ Submissive. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ Indecisive. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.

12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Isolated.
○ Contemplative. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ Withholding.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
○ Analytical. 
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ Hypersensitive.
○ Intuitive. 

13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Insecure. 
○ Competitive. 

14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Self-Criticizing. 
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Rational. 
○ Serious.

15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Cautious.
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Mindful.
○ Anxious.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ Defensive. 
○ Loyal.
○ Trusting.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.

16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- True. 

17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- None of these.

18.) I am confrontational.
- False. 

19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- False.

20.) My emotional guard is
- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.

21.) I wish to be truly understood.
- True.

22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.

23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.

24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- False. 

25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- False.

26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.

27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- True.

28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- False.

29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.

30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True. 

31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 

32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- True.

33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.

34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- True.

35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- False.

36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- True.

37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- False.

38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- False.

39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.

40.) I try to never show my anger.
- False.

41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.

42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- False.

43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- True.

44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- False.

45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- False.

46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.

47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- False.

48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- False. 

49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.

50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.

51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- True.

52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- True.

53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 

54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- True.

55.) I detach from my emotions.
- False. 

56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.

57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- False.

58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.

59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- False. 

60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- False. 

61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- False.

62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.

63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.
- Security and contentment; What awaits.

64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- None of these. 

65.) I get into conflicts by being
- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.

66.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too clingy, worried and self-important.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.

67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.

68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.

69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- True.

70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- False. 

71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- True.

72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.




kudos to you for doing all this! my tritype is in ur hands. don't forget to hydrate


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

@Praimfaya Thanks for your input! I've been identifying as 9w1 6w5 4w5 sp/sx for a while, but yeah honestly other than the 9 and 6, I'm not sure. 

4 is the only heart center type I think I relate to the most. I do tend to focus a lot on my own unique self, and I can definitely remember instances where people have called me selfish and yet my reaction to that was "yes, you're right. I _am _selfish!" and then I would just retreat into myself even farther to avoid them. 4s tend to be artistic, and I do like to channel my feelings into romantic writing. Though I've heard that four types fear _not _being unique, and for me being unique is actually almost a nuisance sometimes. Like the fact that I'm gay, for example. I wouldn't change it for the world, but it makes it just that much harder to find or connect with people and it tends to give me this "no one could understand me" complex even though I'm dying to be understood/appreciated/shown some form of love. I just feel like the world isn't built in such a way that I can easily find that kind of love, and yeah, I'm kind of angry/frustrated about it.
Though I also could be type 3, because I tend to keep active and use activities to avoid being sad or thinking too much about things. However, I wouldn't say that I do those things in order to be successful or project an image to others or cover up any kind of shame, so maybe not. I also considered type 2, but I'm just not oriented toward other people. I like other people and I'm quite a positive thinker about them, it's just more like I want them oriented toward me. I want to look to the outside world and have it confirm everything that I feel so strongly about inside.

Still, the tritype 964 is always described as the most insecure type and that doesn't exactly seem right to me. Though maybe I'm in denial, I don't know. I didn't even realize I had anger inside of me until I figured out I was a type 9 and really thought about it, so anything is possible. If anyone has any ideas, I'm not exactly sure how to dig deeper or what I should be looking at. I feel like maybe I've just let my need for peace numb everything and not allow me to look very deep into things or pay attention to others around me. Enneagram is all about growth so that's kinda what I'm aiming for.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

rezbi said:


> @Praimfaya Thanks for your input! I've been identifying as 9w1 6w5 4w5 sp/sx for a while, but yeah honestly other than the 9 and 6, I'm not sure.
> 
> 4 is the only heart center type I think I relate to the most. I do tend to focus a lot on my own unique self, and I can definitely remember instances where people have called me selfish and yet my reaction to that was "yes, you're right. I _am _selfish!" and then I would just retreat into myself even farther to avoid them. 4s tend to be artistic, and I do like to channel my feelings into romantic writing. Though I've heard that four types fear _not _being unique, and for me being unique is actually almost a nuisance sometimes. Like the fact that I'm gay, for example. I wouldn't change it for the world, but it makes it just that much harder to find or connect with people and it tends to give me this "no one could understand me" complex even though I'm dying to be understood/appreciated/shown some form of love. I just feel like the world isn't built in such a way that I can easily find that kind of love, and yeah, I'm kind of angry/frustrated about it.


You are welcome. I think being gay is going to automatically make you feel different from a large swath of the population, at least on a conscious, admitted level. Personally, I would stay away from feelings and attitudes regarding sexual identity and the question of uniqueness. My conception of four's sense of difference and uniqueness is more alien in nature, where the core of the soul feels like it doesn't fit with what it is to be human as it's defined all around you every day. Where you never feel in sync because something is always off, no matter how badly you want it to be otherwise, and no matter who you're around or how your perspectives, emotions, or outer realities align. Sexuality is a very natural and powerful expression of humanity, it lives on and revels in the earthly plane. Pleasure is pleasure whatever the source; love and relationships create bonds that sustain the human race and drive the urge for betterment. Sexuality drives civilization. It's utterly natural in any form, it's just that people seek to control others any way they can, and limiting and putting constraints on nature is a long-standing way to do that.




> Still, the tritype 964 is always described as the most insecure type and that doesn't exactly seem right to me. Though maybe I'm in denial, I don't know. I didn't even realize I had anger inside of me until I figured out I was a type 9 and really thought about it, so anything is possible. If anyone has any ideas, I'm not exactly sure how to dig deeper or what I should be looking at. I feel like maybe I've just let my need for peace numb everything and not allow me to look very deep into things or pay attention to others around me. Enneagram is all about growth so that's kinda what I'm aiming for.


Which archetypes would you say you most relate to (Enneagram aside, just as a symbolic exercise)?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Firemoon said:


> This one is interesting. Now, I believe anyone would try to confront people who do hurtful things, but this sentence caught my attention "...go against my principles". As a 5w6, I'm concerned with justice but only when I see something unfair. I don't really have "principles" about that (or perhaps, I just don't really care). It sounds like a Superego type would be concerned with that though. Potentially 6w5!
> 
> Despite all of this, I'm not 100% if you're 6w5 > 5w6. It would be important for you to tell them apart.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your time! Yes, you have clarified 9 and 4 fixes for me. I did doubt 9 vs 1 fix awhile because of this thing I mentioned about principles. I thought that was more of a 1 type thing? Anyway, I do think I have a strong 1 wing in my 9 fix. I do think I am slightly closer to 6w5 than 5w6 now as the core type. I did previously type myself as 5w6 as the core type.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

One more question, I type as INTP in the MBTI, but I feel really close to INFP sometimes and I'm wondering if some of that is influenced by my enneagram tritype? The 9 fix seeks harmony and avoiding conflict which is often associated with F in MBTI. Likewise the sensitivity and emotionality that the 4 fix brings.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

@Krayfish
There's a lot of contradictions in your answers, it's kinda hard to type you. 
...which makes me think 6w5 is you core type. 

6w5-9w?-2w? is my guess.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

The Exception said:


> One more question, I type as INTP in the MBTI, but I feel really close to INFP sometimes and I'm wondering if some of that is influenced by my enneagram tritype? The 9 fix seeks harmony and avoiding conflict which is often associated with F in MBTI. Likewise the sensitivity and emotionality that the 4 fix brings.


I understand, but MBTI and Enneagram are two different systems. It wouldn't surprise me that you feel like an INFP sometimes (I do feel like an INTJ because of my enneagram type, but I'm 100% sure I'm INFJ, I can't deny the existence of Ni-Fe-Ti-Se functions in my thinking process). I know an ISTP (964) who can looks like an ISFx sometimes.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

* *




How do you express anger? 
- Externalized anger: Openly displayed anger.
*- Repressed anger: Avoidance of showing anger openly, but it sometimes manifests as passive-aggressiveness. *
- Internalized anger: Harshly criticizing one's self. May also appear as judgmental tendencies.


How do you express shame?
- Externalized shame: *Openly displays shame*. May manifest as constantly needing approval or positive feedback.
- Repressed shame: Avoidance of shame. May manifest as trying to prove yourself to avoid the shame that you feel. 
- Internalized shame: Keeping shame to yourself. *May manifest as failure to believe anyone can understand your pain. *


How do you express fear? 
- Externalized fear: *Expresses fear openly* by displaying paranoia through hoarding, Information, possessions) as well as detachment.
- Repressed fear: Avoidance of showing fear. *May manifest as surrounding yourself with safety/security* and suspiciousness of the unknown. 
- Internalized fear: Keeping fear to yourself. May manifest as engaging in fun activities to avoid facing the fear contained within.


Additionally, here's the entire thing: *(Feel free to add any specifics to your answers). 


1.) Select all of your fears.
- The fear of deprivation and pain.
- The fear of lacking a unique, significant identity. 
- The fear of being evil or corrupt.
- The fear of being harmed or controlled by others.
*- The fear of being unloved or unwanted by others.*
- The fear of loss and separation from others.
*- The fear of being* unaccomplished and *worthless*. 
- The fear of being helpless and inadequate. 
*- The fear of being without support or guidance.*


2) Choose your three worst tendencies. 
- Becoming frustrated with others because of their faults.
- Conserving everything for yourself.
- Showcasing your successes and failing to admit you have faults.
*- Becoming anxious about things that might happen.*
*- Never being satisfied, constantly wanting to experience more.*
*- Wanting to acquire what other people have.*
- Thinking that others can't help themselves as much as you can.
- Constantly expressing anger.
- Not taking action.


6.) Select all sets of traits that are somewhat like you. 
- Strong Willed, Decisive, Tough Minded, Domineering, Controlling, Aggressive.
- Analytical, Knowledgeable, *Observant*, Detached, Isolated, Nihilistic.
*- Unique, Emotional, Creative, Self-Absorbed, Self-Deprecating, Self Conscious.*
*- Easygoing, Trusting, Conciliatory, Self-Effacing, Escapist, Passive Aggressive. *
- *Empathetic*, Altruistic, *Sentimental*, People-Pleasing, *Manipulative, Victimizing*. 
- Ambitious,Energetic, Self-Assured, Scheming, Narcissistic, Monomaniacal.
- Loyal, Practical, Trustworthy, Fearful, Distrustful, *Defensive*.
- Moralistic, Perfectionistic, Self-Disciplined, Self-Righteous, Critical, Obsessive.
- Future Oriented, Extroverted, Open Minded, Compulsive, Reluctant, Arrogant.


7.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Optimistic. 
○ *Escapist*. 
○ Adventurous. 
○ Extrospective. 
○ Compulsive. 
○ Hasty. 
○ Futuristic. 
○ Versatile. 
○ Exuberant. 
○ *Curious*. 
○ Experiential. 
○ Vivacious.
○ Entertaining. 
○ Bold. 
○ *Spontaneous*. 
○ Enthusiastic. 
○ Excessive. 
○ Occupied. 
○ Materialistic. 
○ Pleasure-Seeking.


8.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Dominant.
○ Conning. 
○ Autonomous. 
○ Self-Confident.
○ Direct.
○ Powerful.
○ Willful. 
○ Charismatic. 
○ Dynamic. 
○ Destructive. 
○ Insensitive. 
○ Exhibitionistic. 
○ Assertive. 
○ Protective. 
○ Honest. 
○ Decisive. 
○ Confrontational. 
○ Strong. 
○ Demonstrative. 
○ Aggressive.


9.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ *Melancholic*. 
○ *Emotional*. 
○ *Sensitive*. 
○ Refined. 
○ Individualistic. 
○ *Introspective*. 
*○ Self-Absorbed. *
*○ Temperamental. *
*○ Pessimistic. *
*○ Self-Centered. *
*○ Socially Awkward.*
○ Romantic. 
*○ Negative Self-Image. *
*○ Low Self-Esteem. *
*○ Shy. *
*○ Idealistic. *
○ Complex. 
*○ Self-Expressive. *
*○ Self-Indulgent. *
*○ Fantasizing. *


10.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Expressive. *
○ Interpersonal. 
○ Empowering. 
○ Intrusive. 
*○ Manipulative. *
○ Nurturing.
○ Histrionic. 
○ Caring. 
○ Helpful. 
○ Supportive. 
○ Prideful. 
*○ Demanding. *
*○ Empathetic. *
○ Selfless.
○ Entitled. 
○ Hysterical. 
○ Friendly. 
○ Approval-Seeking. 
*○ Needy.*
○ Kindhearted. 


11.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Over-Adaptive. 
*○ Resigning. *
○ Paradoxical. 
○ Habit-Bound.
○ Distractible. 
○ *Easygoing*. 
○ Self-Effacing. 
○ Receptive. 
○ Agreeable. 
○ Stable. 
○ Complacent. 
○ Indomitable. 
○ Conciliatory. 
○ *Submissive*. 
○ Passive-Aggressive. 
○ Stubborn. 
○ Self-Forgetful. 
○ *Indecisive*. 
○ Conflict-Avoidant. 
○ Unclear.


12.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Alert. 
○ Inventive. 
○ *Isolated*.
○ *Contemplative*. 
○ Private.
○ Fearfully-Uncertain.
○ Independent. 
○ Self-Motivated.
○ *Withholding*.
○ Cold.
○ Insightful.
○ Detached.
○ Observant.
○ Eccentric.
○ Cynical.
○ Cerebral.
*○ Analytical. *
○ Self-Sufficient.
○ *Hypersensitive*.
○ *Intuitive*. 


13.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Success-Oriented. 
○ Adaptable. 
○ Driven. 
*○ Image-Conscious. *
○ Successful. 
○ Paragon. 
○ Attention-Seeking. 
○ Self-Deceptive. 
○ Vain. 
○ Deceitful. 
○ Superficial. 
○ Relentless.
*○ Insecure. *
○ Self-Promoting.
○ Narcissistic. 
○ Competitive. 
○ Career-Focused.
○ Ambitious. 
○ Opportunistic. 
○ Motivating. 


14.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
*○ Self-Criticizing. *
○ Critical. 
○ Perfectionistic. 
○ Controlling. 
○ Self-Righteous. 
○ Principled. 
○ Obsessive. 
○ Purist. 
○ Realistic. 
○ Ethical. 
○ Punitive. 
○ Disciplined. 
○ Rational. 
○ Dogmatic. 
○ Responsible. 
○ Reformer. 
○ Fixated. 
○ Detail-Oriented. 
○ Anger-Rejecting. 
○ Serious.


15.) Select all traits that apply to who you are.
○ Security-Oriented.
○ Cautious.
○ Suspicious. 
○ Trustworthy.
○ Evasive.
○ Cooperative.
○ Doubtful. 
○ Rigid.
○ Dedicated.
○ Mindful.
○ *Anxious*.
○ Reliable. 
○ Committed. 
○ *Defensive*. 
○ Loyal.
○ *Trusting*.
○ Ambivalent. 
○ Worrying.
○ Perseverant.
○ Concerned.


16.) I feel that my pain cannot be understood by anyone else.
- *True*. 
- False. 


17.) My sense of self is based on my attachment to
- My self image of a successful, valuable person.
- My association/loyalty to important people/groups.
- My idealized, internal harmonious view of the world.
*- None of these.*


18.) I am confrontational.
- True.
*- False. *


19.) I avoid suffering of any kind. 
- True.
*- False.*


20.) My emotional guard is
- Down, so I can let others in.
*- Up, but sometimes I let down my guard when I feel safe.*
- Up, I don't want anyone to see my vulnerable side.


21.) I wish to be truly understood.
*- True.*
- False.


22.) I feel frustrated with
- Things that don't live up to my standards, because I care about making things better.
- That being different doesn't get me what I seek, because* I will not change who I am to be better appreciated.*
- *The present, because the search for what I seek is more* exciting than the experience.


23.) To further avoid rejection, I
- Try to love others so much that others won't reject me.
- Cut off my emotional needs, so that my lack of emotion will shield me from further rejection.
- Expect it and give off the impression that I can handle it.


24.) I often pretend that my fears don't exist.
- True.
*- False. *


25.) I will do anything to hear I'm valued.
- True.
*- False.*


26.) I openly express my anger. 
- True.
- *False*.


27.) I have something missing that I must find.
- *True*.
- False.


28.) I don't enjoy introspection, because I don't like what I find.
- True.
- *False*.


29.) I get angry at and criticize myself. 
- True.
- *False*.


30.) I can relate to, "I have value in the eyes of others". 
- True.
- *False*. 


31.) When confronted with a problem, I
- Put aside my wants/feelings to remain objective and may not take the feelings of others into account.
- Can easily set aside my own feelings and will cut corners to make things more efficent. 
*- Tend to withdraw, since I feel I can solve things on my own. *
- None of these. 


32.) I avoid my anger whenever I can. 
- *True*.
- False.


33.) I enjoy being able to do whatever I want, whenever I want.
- True.
- False.


34.) I try to keep myself distracted.
- *True*.
- False.


35.) I have trouble acknowledging my anger.
- *True*.
- False.


36.) Others notice my anger before I do. 
- *True*.
- False.


37.) I refer to my anger as resentment. 
- *True*.
- False.


38.) I avoid any feelings that are sad and/or painful.
- True.
- *False*.


39.) I feel annoyed when others don't follow the rules. 
- True.
- *False*.


40.) I try to never show my anger.
- True.
- *False*.


41.) I tend to hide the fact that I'm vulnerable behind anger.
- True.
- *False*.


42.) I can relate to, "Why not be angry? It's only an emotion".
- True.
- *False*.


43.) I have a tendency to make my problems someone else's problems.
- *True*.
- False.


44.) I need feedback from others to know I'm valued. 
- *True*.
- False.


45.) I feel hurt if someone doesn't give me the validation I need.
- *True*.
- False.


46.) I avoid the shame I feel.
- True.
- *False*.


47.) I feel I need to be recognized as impressive by others.
- True.
- *False*.


48.) I have a tendency to be overly competitive. 
- True.
- *False*. 


49.) I feel I must put on an act to earn being valued by others.
- True.
- *False*.


50.) I feel that others like who I pretend to be more than who I really am.
- True.
- *False*.


51.) I feel deficient, since I'm not like everyone else.
- *True*.
- False.


52.) I have problems with melancholy, self-indulgence, and self-pity.
- *True*.
- False. 


53.) I feel that the world is terrifying and I must prepare for it.
- True. 
- *False*. 


54.) I tend to be easily overwhelmed.
- *True*.
- False.


55.) I detach from my emotions.
- True.
- *False*. 


56.) I'm more comfortable dealing with thought than emotions.
- True.
*- False. *


57.) Becoming more knowledgeable helps me feel less empty.
- True.
- *False*.


58.) Being in control of my environment helps me feel secure.
- True.
- *False*.


59.) My fear shows itself through worry/aggressive behavior.
- True. 
- *False*. 


60.) I am suspicious of the unknown.
- True.
- *False*. 


61.) I feel that I cannot trust myself, nor the outside world.
- True.
- *False*.


62.) I choose to adapt in order to
- Be closer to the expectations/values of others, so I can receive validation.
- Be consistent with the beliefs of a figure or system, so I can gain security.
- Get along well with others, so I can attain harmony.
*- None of these. *


63.) My sense of self is based on my search for the ideal
- Autonomy; Perfection and self control.
*- Attention; Someone who completely understands and appreciates me.*
- Security and contentment; What awaits.
- None of these. 


64.) My gift that I can offer to prevent rejection is
- My heart; I focus on the needs of others and help them however I can.
*- My intelligence; I offer my *expertise *in hopes that it will be appreciated.*
- My strength and will; I offer my power and know I can be depended on for leadership and strength.
- None of these. 


65.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Overly moody, temperamental and self-absorbed.*
- Too pessimistic, suspicious and doubtful.
- Too willful, defiant and confrontational.
- None of these. 


66.) I get into conflicts by being
*- Too clingy, worried and self-important.*
- Impatient, irresponsible and excessive.
- Too complacent, inattentive and stubborn.
- None of these. 


67.) I get into conflicts by being
- Too impatient, rigid and critical.
- Too competitive, insincere and boastful.
- Too detached, isolated and provocative.
*- None of these. *


68.) In terms of needs, I tend to
- Reject my own in favor of the needs of others.
*- Reject the needs of others in favor for my own.*
- Try to balance the needs of others with my own.


69.) I am non-confrontational. 
- *True*.
- False.


70.) I don't like to acknowledge that I get angry.
- True. 
- *False*. 


71.) I have a tendency to be passive-aggressive. 
- *True*.
- False. 


72.) I express my anger to get what I want.
- True.
- *False*.


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

@Praimfaya Yeah, okay. It's hard for me to differentiate sexuality from everything else, since it is such a big part of what's shaped me as a person, but I agree that it's probably automatically making me feel like a type 4. As far as my heart center goes, yeah, I'm just not sure.

Here are all the archetypes I relate to from that website:

* *







Magical/Innocent child (I actually really relate to this child archetype the most, I think. I tend to look at the world in a very positive and naive light. Though I wouldn't consider myself very curious or intuitive. Actually, I can also relate to the shadow side of this archetype as it is described that "it may manifest as a belief that energy and action are not required, allowing one to retreat into fantasy." That describes me really well.)

Wounded Child (I was abused for the majority of my childhood and can trace a lot of my personality back to it.)

Puella Eternis Child (While I can relate to this one too, I think that's just because I tend to live in the past, I love nostalgia, and hate that I had to grow up. However, I wouldn't agree that I haven't embraced responsible life.)

Hedonist (I can be a bit self-indulgent, can treat myself to things a lot. I tend to be pretty sexual/sensual/physical.)

Lover (Perhaps. I definitely relate to the idea of obsessive passion, and I can be romantic, though usually more in theory than in practice. Connecting to actual real people is something I struggle with. I'm just too picky with other people/probably just stuck in the past and unable to adapt to them. And unlike the description of this archetype, I usually have a good self-esteem.)

Teacher or Mentor (I am an actual teacher so I can identify with this archetype. However, I don't actually think I'm good at it sometimes, because I feel like I'm not as in tune with my students' needs as I should be. Nevertheless, teaching is something that I really enjoy doing on a one-on-one level. Being in front of so many students and having to pay attention to all their needs gets a bit overwhelming. I can't tell if that makes me a mentor or not. I would really love to guide my students individually if I could actually do it well. Same with being a counselor, I think that sounds like a fun job. However, if I'm being honest with myself, the idea of psychology or counseling is more appealing to me on a personal level than to actually help others with it.)

Student/Devotee/Follower/Apprentice (Actually, I relate to this one much more than teacher. Even in my job as a teacher, I am only an ASSISTANT teacher and I really enjoy when I'm told what to do and then doing what I've been told other than coming up with everything out of thin air by myself. I think maybe I doubt whether or not what I'm doing is good a lot, so I rely on the advice and guidance of others. Also, I do get very devoted to one thing at a time.

Storyteller (I like to write fiction. I might consider myself a storyteller, but definitely not an artist. Most of what I write tends to be unoriginal to some degree. I think I use storytelling as a way to explore myself, but I also tend to do it in a very depersonalized manner. For example, I'll write about abuse but not the exact abuse I suffered. I'll write about being gay, but I tend to write about gay men instead of lesbians like me. So I know that I will do it to explore myself and feel things, but I also avoid how I feel at the same time.)

Scribe (Actually, I relate to scribe more than storyteller, because even when I do write it tends to be fanfiction or some kind of variation on what other people have already written. I'm more comfortable with that. I also love to work doing tasks like copying/arranging/correcting grammar mistakes in other people's work.)

Addict (I can relate to this one only to some extent. I tend to obsess over the same things over and over and have a hard time changing or I will procrastinate doing other things because I indulge in my obsessions/personal pleasures a bit too much sometimes. As far as usual addictions like alcohol or drugs go, I've never been tempted and can't relate.)

Warrior/Soldier (I don't relate to the physical strength aspect but I relate to the loyalty. I think I've always described myself as a bit of a soldier type. Usually I feel most comfortable with my job or my work if I'm following some kind of instructions/orders.)

Mediator (Setting aside that I'm a type 9 enneagram, I'm not sure if I would consider myself this archetype or not. Being a person who "resolves" disputes implies that you're a person who gets into disputes, and that's just not me. I will ignore and dodge all I can to avoid anything like that. Though that's probably what makes me a type 9 in the end, after all. As far as mediation goes, I can only think of examples when I've been dragged into other people's problems, not my own. I can think of a time when my friend was getting yelled at by her boyfriend and I finally stepped in and told him to leave her alone. I don't think I was being a mediator then or that I was trying to see both sides. I just wanted him to go away because he was wrong and the conflict wouldn't go away until he did. Usually I would say that I do see both sides, but that's only because I tend not to question what's being told to me, especially if I'm not given time by myself to think. I don't think I question/think about things enough to step into action and mediate.)


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

@rezbi Okay, I'm getting 2w1 from your response, still very very muted beneath the 9, but it's coming through like little sparks. I think it might come out, in you, as needing to be told "I need you to do X, that will help me," and you do it to fill that need and understand how you can contribute without having to take center stage or worry about being held accountable for the decision. I sense that you care about people and want to help them, but don't want to be overburdened with their needs or emotional baggage. The way I'm reading a 2-fix for you is colored with a calm, quiet rationality that wants to assist from the sidelines. I think your head and heart fixes are both heavily colored by your 9, more so than most people are influenced in their fixes by their core type. In most people, the lines are more clearly drawn, but I think it makes sense with the meandering, merging, mist-like nature of 9 for there to be more overlap.

The impression I'm getting is of a car blending in with fog on a dark road and trying to use its two headlights to help navigate on the journey. They are never really able to pierce the fog, but are part of the car and illuminate what they can even as they're reflected back at the car by the oppressive cloud cover. Now, inside the car all manner of things can be happening. It's a cocooned fantasy world blocked from view by the surrounding mist, a mist that keeps the outside world calm, quiet, and apart.


----------



## rezbi (May 9, 2017)

@Praimfaya Thank you so much for your insight and for taking the time to help me figure it out. I really liked how you described your impression. ^^ 
I guess I always figured I was too introverted and way too focused on my own needs over the needs of others to be a type 2. I might have to read up on it a bit more, keeping in mind that my 9 type is probably muting whatever type I am.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

@rezbi You are welcome. And I can only give you my impressions; your internal experience might lead you to a different conclusion, but at least different perspectives can offer something else to consider, sometimes proving accurate, other times setting off a reaction that leads elsewhere. Your sp 9ness is impressively pronounced, though, so at least that's one area without ambiguity.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Firemoon said:


> @Krayfish
> There's a lot of contradictions in your answers, it's kinda hard to type you.
> ...which makes me think 6w5 is you core type.
> 
> 6w5-9w?-2w? is my guess.


I figured there would be (I'm a very contradictory person lol). I go back and forth between 5w6 and 6w5. Based on my deposition, I'd bet that I'd probably be closer to 6w5, but I can't help but feel like 5 disintegration/integration may fit better.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

@Krayfish

Don't put too much faith on this disintegration/integration thing. I've seen too many people getting mistyped because of that, and personally, as a 5w6, I don't think I relate to the direction of disintegration despite being 100% sure of my enneagram type. I believe my cognitive functions explain "my disintegration (aka grip/loop)" way better.


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Firemoon said:


> @Krayfish
> 
> Don't put too much faith on this disintegration/integration thing. I've seen too many people getting mistyped because of that, and personally, as a 5w6, I don't think I relate to the direction of disintegration despite being 100% sure of my enneagram type. I believe my cognitive functions explain "my disintegration (aka grip/loop)" way better.


You make a good point. I'll have to see if 692 fits better than 592 (it probably would with my perceived enneatype anyways). Thank you for your input


----------

